# TR Hydraulics



## Lac Rida

True Rider hydraulics- Bay Area shop doing show quality work and building hot ass cars. LA style nothing less. Home of the RED TOWN CAR. What ever you need from Back Bumper cars, to standing 3 wheels, to show quality setups, he does it all. Get at him (925)250-7498 trueriders


----------



## Lac Rida

the red town car


----------



## Lac Rida

The trunk


----------



## Lac Rida

another town car setup


----------



## Lac Rida

another town car setup


----------



## Lac Rida

going up :biggrin:


----------



## Lac Rida

Molding is also available


----------



## Lac Rida

Another clean setup


----------



## Lac Rida

Another clean G body setup


----------



## Lac Rida

A customers lac


----------



## Lac Rida

Frame reinforcement are available everything from frame wraps to molded frames it all available.


----------



## Lac Rida

More frame work pics


----------



## Lac Rida

Reinforced rearend


----------



## Lac Rida

chromed


----------



## Lac Rida

More pics too come soon but in the mean while check out his site for more pics.

www.truriderhydraulics.50megs.com


----------



## MADMAX4

ttt


----------



## MADMAX4

> _Originally posted by Lac Rida_@Feb 23 2005, 07:41 PM
> *chromed
> [snapback]2768415[/snapback]​*


:0


----------



## LugosCustoms

NICE!!! :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## Lac Rida

thanks homie he did a real nice job on my ride


----------



## Nor. cali-lowlows

its nice to see some 1 else doin it big in northern cali :thumbsup:. seen your set ups in person love em. :0


----------



## Lac Rida

Thanks Homie i will pass on the good words to the TR HOMIES!!!!


----------



## Lac Rida

More pics


----------



## Lac Rida

:biggrin:


----------



## Lac Rida

:0


----------



## Lac Rida

:0


----------



## Lac Rida




----------



## Lac Rida

:biggrin:


----------



## Lac Rida

:0


----------



## MADMAX4

ttt


----------



## Nacho Individuals LA

that's not an l.a. style car, we don't paint cars red, hehehe...

bad ass work though, will you be showing them at the Salinas show on march 20?


----------



## sireluzion916

Sweet!!!!! Where in the Bay Area are you located????


----------



## SJDEUCE

MY HOMIES OLD ONE...FINALLY GETTING HYDROS....


----------



## TOWN CAR92

nice work!.......is the red town car bridged???


----------



## Lac Rida

The shop is located in Antioch Give Miguel a call and let him do his thing.


----------



## Lac Rida

> _Originally posted by sireluzion916_@Feb 27 2005, 11:11 PM
> *Sweet!!!!!  Where in the Bay Area are you located????
> [snapback]2786266[/snapback]​*


Hey homie i stay in Sac too miguel is hooking up my lac too. He does some great work check him out homie. You wont be disappointed trust me.


----------



## SwitchedUpUnibody

price on a pair of powerballs shipped to 89706?


----------



## Lac Rida

> _Originally posted by TOWN CAR92_@Feb 28 2005, 12:59 PM
> *nice work!.......is the red town car bridged???
> [snapback]2788517[/snapback]​*


No chain bridge


----------



## Lac Rida

> _Originally posted by PlainWhite_@Mar 11 2005, 09:33 PM
> *price on a pair of powerballs shipped to 89706?
> [snapback]2841040[/snapback]​*


Gotta call the shop number miguel will let you know (925) 250-7498


----------



## sireluzion916

> _Originally posted by Lac Rida_@Mar 12 2005, 04:32 AM
> *Hey homie i stay in Sac too miguel is hooking up my lac too. He does some great work check him out homie. You wont be disappointed trust me.
> [snapback]2841035[/snapback]​*


Yeah, his work looks real good. Is your Lac going to be ready for the summer???


----------



## Lac Rida

yeah its about finished.


----------



## DVS

It's almost time to make that call and say here you go.  :biggrin:


----------



## sireluzion916

> _Originally posted by Lac Rida_@Mar 12 2005, 07:24 AM
> *yeah its about finished.
> [snapback]2841519[/snapback]​*


What part of Sacramento are you from??? What color is your Lac???


----------



## Coast One

ttt... the orange lac is gonna look nice....


----------



## Nacho Individuals LA

nice lac


----------



## -NO NAME-

> _Originally posted by Nacho Individuals LA_@Feb 26 2005, 09:08 PM
> *that's not an l.a. style car, we don't paint cars red, hehehe...
> 
> bad ass work though, will you be showing them at the Salinas show on march 20?
> [snapback]2782142[/snapback]​*


Are you sure about that?? :biggrin: :0  http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?showtopic=166673


----------



## Coast One

can we see some pics of what the orange one look like now? frame? chrome...


----------



## Coast One

:dunno:


----------



## SacTownzFinest

*do these guys sell prohopper lookin to get the Pro Competition 2 pump - Anodize kit, from sacramento area...citrus heights*


----------



## princemartinez

Here are the pics you asked about _COAST ONE_


----------



## DVS

> _Originally posted by SacTownzFinest_@Apr 20 2005, 12:40 PM~3026535
> *do these guys sell prohopper lookin to get the Pro Competition 2 pump - Anodize kit, from sacramento area...citrus heights
> *


*
They can get Pro Hopper. The orange Caddy is running PH. My car is in there right now and is getting HiLow Elite pumps.*


----------



## Lac Rida

> _Originally posted by SacTownzFinest_@Apr 20 2005, 01:40 PM~3026535
> *do these guys sell prohopper lookin to get the Pro Competition 2 pump - Anodize kit, from sacramento area...citrus heights
> *


*
Yeah they can get whatever you want i went with prohopper but they can get whatever you need.*


----------



## Lac Rida

> _Originally posted by sireluzion916_@Mar 20 2005, 08:11 PM~2878624
> *What part of Sacramento are you from???  What color is your Lac???
> *


Natomas homie. The color is Sunset pearl


----------



## sireluzion916

> _Originally posted by Lac Rida_@Sep 24 2005, 05:27 PM~3878488
> *Natomas homie. The color is Sunset pearl
> *


Oh shit, really I live right off of Northgate.


----------



## west coast ridaz

are they still doing work


----------



## Hustler on the go

Miguel is real cool peeps, did some frame work on my lac, and added some other stuff, recommend him for sure. Hit him up, taking my car back in a bit to do some other stuff to it.     :biggrin:


----------



## Hustler on the go

ttt


----------



## lowriderlovin65

> _Originally posted by Lac Rida_@Feb 23 2005, 07:31 PM~2768374
> *A customers lac
> *


just curious how much is this lac extended?


----------



## Hustler on the go

ttt


----------



## impala_631

koo


----------



## Hustler on the go

ttt


----------



## Hustler on the go

ttt


----------



## Hustler on the go

Anybody have his new number?? I can't find it and want some prices and work done. Thanks LIL.


----------



## Hustler on the go

> _Originally posted by Hustler on the go_@Sep 2 2007, 07:16 PM~8698298
> *Anybody have his new number?? I can't find it and want some prices and work done. Thanks LIL.
> *


.


----------



## Hustler on the go




----------



## Hustler on the go

ttt for the homie Miguel.


----------



## Hustler on the go




----------



## TRURIDERHYDRAULICS

925-584-2723 Hit me up bro :thumbsup:


----------



## Hustler on the go

:wave: :wave:


----------



## Hustler on the go




----------



## TRURIDERHYDRAULICS

:wave: :wave:


----------



## Hustler on the go

:wave:


----------



## SHOWTIME916




----------



## antbeezy14

how much for an 8 batt. 2 pump rack only


----------



## DVS

Someday I'll get the car back there for the last of it.


----------



## Hustler on the go

try calling him for a price. real cool people. :thumbsup:


----------



## KAKALAK

nice work


----------



## Hustler on the go

ttt


----------



## TRURIDERHYDRAULICS

> _Originally posted by SHOWTIME916_@Nov 13 2008, 07:15 PM~12150142
> *
> *


Did you get your car back??


----------



## TRURIDERHYDRAULICS

> _Originally posted by Hustler on the go_@Nov 15 2008, 12:21 AM~12163060
> *try calling him for a price. real cool people. :thumbsup:
> *


Still waiting for your call bro :biggrin:


----------



## TRURIDERHYDRAULICS

> _Originally posted by DVS_@Nov 14 2008, 10:07 PM~12161933
> *Someday I'll get the car back there for the last of it.
> *


 :yes:


----------



## TRURIDERHYDRAULICS

a href="http://tinypic.com" target="_blank">







</a>
Should be done this weekend :biggrin:


----------



## TRURIDERHYDRAULICS




----------



## Hustler on the go

keep posting them pics bro :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## plynhrd

:biggrin: 
what up miguel


----------



## Hustler on the go




----------



## TRURIDERHYDRAULICS

> _Originally posted by plynhrd_@Nov 18 2008, 09:52 PM~12197174
> *:biggrin:
> what up miguel
> *


what's going on bro! who's this??


----------



## TRURIDERHYDRAULICS




----------



## socios b.c. prez

> _Originally posted by TRURIDERHYDRAULICS_@Nov 19 2008, 10:21 PM~12207335
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


----------



## TRURIDERHYDRAULICS

My old big body.


----------



## TRURIDERHYDRAULICS

How do I make the pics smaller??


----------



## TRURIDERHYDRAULICS




----------



## plynhrd

> _Originally posted by TRURIDERHYDRAULICS_@Nov 19 2008, 10:13 PM~12207218
> *what's going on bro!  who's this??
> *


Your next customer :biggrin: 









hey I got those zigzags too and they match the ones I got from you


----------



## TRURIDERHYDRAULICS

> _Originally posted by plynhrd_@Nov 20 2008, 03:10 AM~12208481
> *Your next customer :biggrin:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> hey I got those zigzags too and they match the ones I got from you
> *


 :thumbsup:


----------



## SHOWTIME916

MIGUEL DEFINITELY HOLDS THE CROWN FOR SOME OF THE CLEANEST BIG BOY SETUPS IN NOR CAL. AND THEY SWING.. IN MY OPINION.

SPEAKIN OF SWINGIN, IM NOT JOCKIN, JUST GIVIN MY TWO CENTS. HE KNOWS HIS SHIT.

BEING CHECK TO CHECK, I HAVE TO PIECE MY SETUP TOGETHER, BUT IF I HAD THE BREAD THAT WOULD BE THE FIRST PLACE ID GO.


----------



## Hustler on the go

:thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## 1 GANGSTA COUPE

> _Originally posted by TRURIDERHYDRAULICS_@Nov 19 2008, 09:30 PM~12207453
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


that was fun puttin up d's car wud up migel and turtle


----------



## TRURIDERHYDRAULICS

> _Originally posted by SHOWTIME916_@Nov 21 2008, 10:32 AM~12220714
> *MIGUEL DEFINITELY HOLDS THE CROWN FOR SOME OF THE CLEANEST BIG BOY SETUPS IN NOR CAL. AND THEY SWING.. IN MY OPINION.
> 
> SPEAKIN OF SWINGIN, IM NOT JOCKIN, JUST GIVIN MY TWO CENTS. HE KNOWS HIS SHIT.
> 
> BEING CHECK TO CHECK, I HAVE TO PIECE MY SETUP TOGETHER, BUT IF I HAD THE BREAD THAT WOULD BE THE FIRST PLACE ID GO.
> *


Thanks for the props bro! If I can help just let me know. Ill hook it up. :thumbsup:


----------



## TRURIDERHYDRAULICS

> _Originally posted by 1 GANGSTA COUPE_@Nov 22 2008, 07:37 AM~12228523
> *that was fun puttin up d's car wud up migel and turtle
> *


Wadup man! Como estas?


----------



## 1 GANGSTA COUPE

> _Originally posted by TRURIDERHYDRAULICS_@Nov 22 2008, 07:48 AM~12228785
> *Wadup man! Como estas?
> *


im doin good hows the fam


----------



## TRURIDERHYDRAULICS

> _Originally posted by 1 GANGSTA COUPE_@Nov 22 2008, 09:53 AM~12229101
> *im doin good hows the fam
> *


C00l bro


----------



## SHOWTIME916

> _Originally posted by TRURIDERHYDRAULICS_@Nov 22 2008, 08:46 AM~12228777
> *Thanks for the props bro! If I can help just let me know.  Ill hook it up. :thumbsup:
> *


Thanks man. My boy canyon said he saw you a couple weeks back. He said some pretty good things about your work too.

Right now im in the middle of getting some chrome done, but in january were pulling the back part of the towncar off the frame, to do a bridge with some c channel i got. After that the front gets some touches.

I know im definitely gonna be coming to you for a couple things, but i wont even ask until i have some bread in hand. I flaked the last couple times because of finances. Got a good job now and am in better shape.


----------



## CE 707

> _Originally posted by TRURIDERHYDRAULICS_@Nov 22 2008, 10:43 AM~12229372
> *C00l bro
> *


sup bro what have you been up to


----------



## TRURIDERHYDRAULICS

> _Originally posted by CE 707_@Nov 23 2008, 06:09 PM~12237422
> *sup bro what have you been up to
> *


 Cool Bro! When you picking up the caprice.


----------



## TRURIDERHYDRAULICS

> _Originally posted by SHOWTIME916_@Nov 23 2008, 11:16 AM~12235322
> *Thanks man. My boy canyon said he saw you a couple weeks back. He said some pretty good things about your work too.
> 
> Right now im in the middle of getting some chrome done, but in january were pulling the back part of the towncar off the frame, to do a bridge with some c channel i got. After that the front gets some touches.
> 
> I know im definitely gonna be coming to you for a couple things, but i wont even ask until i have some bread in hand. I flaked the last couple times because of finances. Got a good job now and am in better shape.
> *


Just let me know.


----------



## TRURIDERHYDRAULICS




----------



## west coast ridaz

> _Originally posted by TRURIDERHYDRAULICS_@Nov 24 2008, 05:35 PM~12246300
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


good work gona come see you for some work soon


----------



## TRURIDERHYDRAULICS

> _Originally posted by west coast ridaz_@Nov 25 2008, 10:50 AM~12253596
> *good work gona come see you for some work soon
> *


Thanks for the props bro :thumbsup:


----------



## Cadillac Heaven

> _Originally posted by SHOWTIME916_@Nov 23 2008, 10:16 AM~12235322
> *Thanks man. My boy canyon said he saw you a couple weeks back. He said some pretty good things about your work too.
> 
> Right now im in the middle of getting some chrome done, but in january were pulling the back part of the towncar off the frame, to do a bridge with some c channel i got. After that the front gets some touches.
> 
> I know im definitely gonna be coming to you for a couple things, but i wont even ask until i have some bread in hand. I flaked the last couple times because of finances. Got a good job now and am in better shape.
> *


whats up scott, gonna be at sams for the toy drive? bring canyon with you, its been a long time since hes been down. :biggrin: 

back to this topic... TR does good work and the chrome is nice, ive seen it first hand.


----------



## SHOWTIME916

> _Originally posted by Cadillac Heaven_@Nov 25 2008, 10:42 PM~12260677
> *whats up scott, gonna be at sams for the toy drive? bring canyon with you, its been a long time since hes been down. :biggrin:
> 
> back to this topic... TR does good work and the chrome is nice, ive seen it first hand.
> *


Oh shit nah man, i just got my car back in the garage and tearing the suspension down chroming a few things. ill see canyon today he got my a arms. but ill tell him you said whatsup.


----------



## TRURIDERHYDRAULICS




----------



## west coast ridaz

> _Originally posted by TRURIDERHYDRAULICS_@Nov 26 2008, 04:30 PM~12267217
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


ttt


----------



## Hustler on the go




----------



## Hustler on the go

ttt for Miguel. :biggrin:


----------



## DVS

> _Originally posted by TRURIDERHYDRAULICS_@Nov 24 2008, 04:35 PM~12246300
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


Here are a few more for you. :biggrin:


----------



## TRURIDERHYDRAULICS

:0 :0 :0 :0 :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: 
Are you ready??? :yes:


----------



## TRURIDERHYDRAULICS

> _Originally posted by DVS_@Dec 2 2008, 11:08 PM~12320296
> *Here are a few more for you.  :biggrin:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


you got some cleaning to do.


----------



## MAJORGAME64

yo i need u to pm me a price i got 64 ragg i want to do frame off mold da frame powder coat it black and also do da under coatin under da body and fully chrome out everythin i mean everythin u can chrome! 16 batteries 4 pumps i want it to have a nice high lock up i already got some estimates down here in san diego and some in los angeles PRICE PLEASE A.S.A.P????? LOOKS LIKE REAL CLEAN WORK U GUYS R PERFORMING... :scrutinize:


----------



## DVS

> _Originally posted by TRURIDERHYDRAULICS_@Dec 2 2008, 10:55 PM~12320753
> *you got some cleaning to do.
> *


I cleaned it up already. All that was from the night I took it home and it rained on the way.


----------



## TRURIDERHYDRAULICS

> _Originally posted by MAJORGAME64RAG_@Dec 3 2008, 01:04 AM~12321226
> *yo i need u to pm me a price i got 64 ragg i want to do frame off mold da frame powder coat it black and also do da under coatin under da body and fully chrome out everythin i mean everythin u can chrome! 16 batteries 4 pumps i want it to have a nice high lock up i already got some estimates down here in san diego and some in los angeles PRICE PLEASE A.S.A.P????? LOOKS LIKE REAL CLEAN WORK U GUYS R PERFORMING... :scrutinize:
> *


Give me a call bro 925-584-2723


----------



## Hustler on the go

ttt


----------



## Hustler on the go




----------



## TRURIDERHYDRAULICS

> _Originally posted by Hustler on the go_@Dec 10 2008, 09:27 PM~12395489
> *
> *


Whats up bro :biggrin:


----------



## Hustler on the go

how have you been, any more pics for the people.? :biggrin:


----------



## west coast ridaz

ttt


----------



## TRURIDERHYDRAULICS

> _Originally posted by Hustler on the go_@Dec 11 2008, 06:16 PM~12404071
> *how have you been, any more pics for the people.? :biggrin:
> *


Soon as I get a chance I'll post some more


----------



## TRURIDERHYDRAULICS




----------



## TRURIDERHYDRAULICS

What happen? It went from this to that!!


----------



## TRURIDERHYDRAULICS




----------



## Hustler on the go

When i take my car to you am I going to get all that chining chrome underneath as well. :biggrin:


----------



## capone530

as long as you don't have some fool named chente aka vince its all good


----------



## Hustler on the go




----------



## SHOWTIME916

Miguel, how much do you charge just to paint the belly of a car and slap all my chrome on?


----------



## TRURIDERHYDRAULICS

> _Originally posted by SHOWTIME916_@Dec 17 2008, 06:36 AM~12453452
> *Miguel, how much do you charge just to paint the belly of a car and slap all my chrome on?
> *


give me a call bro


----------



## Hustler on the go




----------



## sireluzion916

> _Originally posted by SHOWTIME916_@Dec 17 2008, 05:36 AM~12453452
> *Miguel, how much do you charge just to paint the belly of a car and slap all my chrome on?
> *


 :thumbsup:


----------



## Psta

Miguel, what it dew homie?!


----------



## TRURIDERHYDRAULICS

> _Originally posted by Psta_@Dec 18 2008, 07:26 PM~12469824
> *Miguel, what it dew homie?!
> *


What's going on dawg?? Going to LA for the new years?


----------



## BABYGIRL LA RIDER




----------



## TRURIDERHYDRAULICS

> _Originally posted by BABYGIRL LA RIDER_@Dec 19 2008, 02:22 PM~12477118
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *











I need to get me a Lincoln again. :thumbsup:


----------



## Hustler on the go

:biggrin:


----------



## Hustler on the go




----------



## Bad-Influnce

Im next Miguel caint wait :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## CE 707

I should have somthing for you realy soon


----------



## TRURIDERHYDRAULICS

> _Originally posted by CE 707_@Dec 26 2008, 01:49 AM~12529308
> *I should have somthing for you realy soon
> *


Car for me to work on? Or are you building a car to clown me? :biggrin:


----------



## CE 707

> _Originally posted by TRURIDERHYDRAULICS_@Dec 26 2008, 02:25 PM~12531340
> *Car for me to work on? Or are you building a car to clown me? :biggrin:
> *


car for you to work on :biggrin:


----------



## TRURIDERHYDRAULICS

> _Originally posted by CE 707_@Dec 27 2008, 02:23 AM~12535634
> *car for you to work on  :biggrin:
> *


Are you going to LA for new years?? I have plenty of space in the gator.


----------



## CE 707

not sure yet bro my doughters birthday is new years eve and new years is me and my girls annevsary when are you leaving


----------



## SAC_TOWN




----------



## TRURIDERHYDRAULICS

> _Originally posted by CE 707_@Dec 27 2008, 01:06 PM~12537248
> *not sure yet bro my doughters birthday is new years eve and new years is me and my girls annevsary when are you leaving
> *


Right after, around 3am on Thursday.


----------



## CE 707

that sounds like a plann count me in whos all going


----------



## TRURIDERHYDRAULICS

> _Originally posted by CE 707_@Dec 27 2008, 01:38 PM~12537411
> *that sounds like a plann count me in whos all going
> *


I think D is going.


----------



## TRURIDERHYDRAULICS

> _Originally posted by Hustler on the go_@Dec 24 2008, 04:23 PM~12519213
> *
> *


You down to go bro??


----------



## SHOWTIME916

Miguel you get my text this morning? Ill grab that gas tank this thursday if the price is right bro. let me know


----------



## TRURIDERHYDRAULICS

> _Originally posted by SHOWTIME916_@Dec 27 2008, 04:41 PM~12538373
> *Miguel you get my text this morning? Ill grab that gas tank this thursday if the price is right bro. let me know
> *


I just talked to Jose and he paid $550.00 for it, give him your old tank and $550.00 cash and it's yours :thumbsup:


----------



## CE 707

> _Originally posted by TRURIDERHYDRAULICS_@Dec 27 2008, 03:05 PM~12537834
> *I think D is going.
> *


alright well I will call you tonight or tomorrow


----------



## TRURIDERHYDRAULICS

> _Originally posted by CE 707_@Dec 27 2008, 06:53 PM~12539177
> *alright well I will call you tonight or tomorrow
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## CE 707

hows turtle doing bro


----------



## TRURIDERHYDRAULICS

> _Originally posted by CE 707_@Dec 28 2008, 12:53 AM~12542158
> *hows turtle doing bro
> *


He's doing good bro. He might go with us.


----------



## Hustler on the go

> _Originally posted by TRURIDERHYDRAULICS_@Dec 27 2008, 03:07 PM~12537844
> *You down to go bro??
> *


aww man, I wish I can go. Got some things lined up. Ya Know


----------



## TRURIDERHYDRAULICS

> _Originally posted by Hustler on the go_@Dec 29 2008, 07:38 PM~12554723
> *aww man, I wish I can go. Got some things lined up. Ya Know
> *


Let me know if you change your mind.


----------



## DVS

> _Originally posted by TRURIDERHYDRAULICS_@Dec 27 2008, 09:31 AM~12536464
> *Are you going to LA for new years??  I have plenty of space in the gator.
> *


Damn I might have to go too now.


----------



## CE 707

I think its just me and miguel going I gess nobody eles is going


----------



## DVS

> _Originally posted by CE 707_@Dec 31 2008, 01:34 AM~12567687
> *I think its just me and miguel going I gess nobody eles is going
> *


What happened to D and Jose? I might find my way down there. Living the Low Life is doing something on Uce this weekend too.


----------



## TRURIDERHYDRAULICS

> _Originally posted by DVS_@Dec 31 2008, 05:52 AM~12567945
> *What happened to D and Jose? I might find my way down there. Living the Low Life is doing something on Uce this weekend too.
> *


Que pasa bro!! Going to Fresno instead, but if you want to go just let me know


----------



## CE 707

it was cold as fuck but it was cool


----------



## TRURIDERHYDRAULICS

> _Originally posted by CE 707_@Jan 2 2009, 07:15 PM~12587951
> *it  was cold as fuck but it was cool
> *


Shit! I'm still cold.


----------



## CE 707

> _Originally posted by TRURIDERHYDRAULICS_@Jan 2 2009, 07:48 PM~12588203
> *Shit! I'm still cold.
> *


you aint lieing :biggrin:


----------



## CE 707

ttt


----------



## TRURIDERHYDRAULICS

> _Originally posted by CE 707_@Jan 5 2009, 02:21 PM~12612453
> *ttt
> *


Wadup??


----------



## DVS

sent you a pm with my address. Hit me up so I can send you this list to get this thing rolling.


----------



## CE 707

> _Originally posted by TRURIDERHYDRAULICS_@Jan 5 2009, 08:45 PM~12616673
> *Wadup??
> *


nothing much bro hows everything with you


----------



## DVS

> _Originally posted by TRURIDERHYDRAULICS_@Jan 5 2009, 07:45 PM~12616673
> *Wadup??
> *


Call me tomorrow. Lets go buy stuff. :biggrin:


----------



## TRURIDERHYDRAULICS

> _Originally posted by DVS_@Jan 10 2009, 07:08 PM~12665120
> *Call me tomorrow. Lets go buy stuff.  :biggrin:
> *


I got your call, but my phone broke!! Cool lets do it!! :thumbsup:


----------



## DVS

Are we going through the place in Fresno?


----------



## TRURIDERHYDRAULICS

> _Originally posted by DVS_@Jan 11 2009, 12:09 AM~12667606
> *Are we going through the place in Fresno?
> *


Not sure yet. I have somthing in the works.


----------



## DVS

> _Originally posted by TRURIDERHYDRAULICS_@Jan 11 2009, 09:21 AM~12669325
> *Not sure yet. I have somthing in the works.
> *


Did you get my email with my drawing?


----------



## TRURIDERHYDRAULICS

> _Originally posted by DVS_@Jan 11 2009, 12:46 PM~12670188
> *Did you get my email with my drawing?
> *


I got some prices for you. Ill call you manana


----------



## DVS

> _Originally posted by TRURIDERHYDRAULICS_@Jan 12 2009, 08:20 PM~12686203
> *I got some prices for you. Ill call you manana
> *


Call me after 4:30 I should be home by then.


----------



## Lac Rida

The latest creation! ooowww weee!


----------



## Lac Rida

And more pics 








































:biggrin:


----------



## TWEEDY

Looks fuckin GOOD


----------



## CE 707

> _Originally posted by Lac Rida_@Jan 13 2009, 12:32 AM~12688838
> *The latest creation! ooowww weee!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


looking good bro


----------



## DVS

:thumbsup:


----------



## SHOWTIME916

> _Originally posted by Lac Rida_@Jan 13 2009, 12:32 AM~12688838
> *The latest creation! ooowww weee!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


THATS FUCKIN BADASS. TRUERIDERS GOT THE BEST SETUPS BY FAR. AND ARE HOLDING IT DOWN FOR NORTHERN CALI.


----------



## DVS

Hit me up on those prices bro. I want to start buying these parts


----------



## TRURIDERHYDRAULICS

> _Originally posted by DVS_@Jan 14 2009, 10:58 PM~12709483
> *Hit me up on those prices bro. I want to start buying these parts
> *


Sorry bro, my phone is not working right now, I'm getting a new phone tomorrow.
I hit you up with some prices dawg. :biggrin:


----------



## TRURIDERHYDRAULICS

Thanks for all the positive feedback


----------



## west coast ridaz

you got an adress to your location


----------



## DVS

> _Originally posted by TRURIDERHYDRAULICS_@Jan 14 2009, 10:23 PM~12709776
> *Sorry bro, my phone is not working right now, I'm getting a new phone tomorrow.
> I hit you up with some prices dawg. :biggrin:
> *


I'll call you on Saturday. I'm making a quick run up to Oregon tomorrow and should be back on Sunday.


----------



## TRURIDERHYDRAULICS

> _Originally posted by west coast ridaz_@Jan 15 2009, 12:08 AM~12710206
> *you got an adress to your location
> *


In Antioch 584-2723 Hit me up.


----------



## Mark1967

> _Originally posted by TRURIDERHYDRAULICS_@Jan 15 2009, 08:53 PM~12718396
> *In Antioch 584-2723 Hit me up.
> *


Hey Miguel do you know who this is?? :biggrin:


----------



## "MR. OSO"

Really Nice Work Bro! Looking Real Good! 
:wow: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## TRURIDERHYDRAULICS

> _Originally posted by Mark1967_@Jan 18 2009, 12:03 AM~12738047
> *Hey Miguel do you know who this is?? :biggrin:
> *


Yes i do!! Wadup mark. give me a call when you get a chance..


----------



## Psta

TTT


----------



## TRURIDERHYDRAULICS

> _Originally posted by Psta_@Jan 18 2009, 05:29 PM~12742322
> *TTT
> *


What's up Rick..


----------



## Hustler on the go

:wave: :wave:


----------



## CE 707

ttt


----------



## DVS

:biggrin:


----------



## Hustler on the go




----------



## DVS

Are you ready to go to Sacramento? I'm like a kid waiting for Christmas. :biggrin:


----------



## Hustler on the go

ttt


----------



## "MR. OSO"

2 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
2 Members: "MR. OSO", *sj_sharx4*

:wave:


----------



## CE 707

:wave:


----------



## DVS

Coming soon. The next bumper checker from Tru Rider Hydraulics


----------



## TRURIDERHYDRAULICS

> _Originally posted by DVS_@Jan 31 2009, 04:48 PM~12869038
> *Coming soon. The next bumper checker from Tru Rider Hydraulics
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


....... :0 ......... Lets do it!


----------



## DVS

> _Originally posted by TRURIDERHYDRAULICS_@Jan 31 2009, 06:20 PM~12869834
> *....... :0 ......... Lets do it!
> *


Let's go to Sac. soon


----------



## Hustler on the go




----------



## Hustler on the go

Wuz up Miguel :wave: :wave: I gave one of my homies your number, needs some work done. His name is Dave.. :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## TRURIDERHYDRAULICS

> _Originally posted by Hustler on the go_@Feb 4 2009, 08:08 PM~12909234
> *Wuz up Miguel :wave:  :wave:  I gave  one of my homies your number, needs some work done. His name is Dave..    :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


Cool bro, jsut tell him to hit me up. :thumbsup: So when are you ready??


----------



## Hustler on the go

> _Originally posted by TRURIDERHYDRAULICS_@Feb 4 2009, 10:07 PM~12910882
> *Cool bro, jsut tell him to hit me up. :thumbsup:  So when are you ready??
> *


Real Soon!!     .. Me and Mark are going to stop by to say whats up soon.. :biggrin:


----------



## DVS

Saturday :thumbsup: uffin: :biggrin: :0


----------



## TRURIDERHYDRAULICS

> _Originally posted by Hustler on the go_@Feb 5 2009, 08:13 PM~12919944
> *Real Soon!!        ..  Me and Mark are going to stop by to say whats up soon..  :biggrin:
> *


Bring the Coronas! :0


----------



## TRURIDERHYDRAULICS

> _Originally posted by DVS_@Feb 5 2009, 08:18 PM~12920014
> *Saturday  :thumbsup:  uffin:  :biggrin:  :0
> *


Let's do it :cheesy:


----------



## TRURIDERHYDRAULICS




----------



## TRURIDERHYDRAULICS

:biggrin:


----------



## Hustler on the go

> ... :biggrin:


----------



## Hustler on the go

> _Originally posted by TRURIDERHYDRAULICS_@Feb 5 2009, 11:22 PM~12922468
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *



I know where that is in Concord. :biggrin:


----------



## Hustler on the go

> _Originally posted by TRURIDERHYDRAULICS_@Feb 5 2009, 10:53 PM~12922110
> *Bring the Coronas! :0
> *


for sure...


----------



## TRURIDERHYDRAULICS




----------



## TRURIDERHYDRAULICS

Sorry for the big ass pics.


----------



## DVS

Are you guys redoing the trunk?


----------



## Hustler on the go

> _Originally posted by TRURIDERHYDRAULICS_@Feb 6 2009, 11:23 PM~12932189
> *Sorry for the big ass pics.
> *


   :biggrin:


----------



## west coast ridaz

> _Originally posted by TRURIDERHYDRAULICS_@Feb 6 2009, 11:22 PM~12932182
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


is that still the same owners car


----------



## TRURIDERHYDRAULICS

> _Originally posted by west coast ridaz_@Feb 7 2009, 09:47 PM~12938363
> *is that still the same owners car
> *


New owner. Car was bought about 2 years ago.


----------



## SHOWTIME916

wow, amazing work man im still in awe over the black caddy. thats talent in itself.


----------



## CE 707

:wave:


----------



## DVS

Tanks at the platers and backing plates milled down. Can you tell I'm serious about this. :biggrin:


----------



## plynhrd

new from true riders sneak peak


----------



## Hustler on the go

:thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## DVS

Where is my sticker? :angry: :biggrin:


----------



## TRURIDERHYDRAULICS

> _Originally posted by DVS_@Feb 10 2009, 08:13 PM~12967066
> *Tanks at the platers and backing plates milled down. Can you tell I'm serious about this.  :biggrin:
> *


 :0


----------



## TRURIDERHYDRAULICS

> _Originally posted by DVS_@Feb 11 2009, 10:33 PM~12979599
> *Where is my sticker?  :angry:  :biggrin:
> *


I'm working on it :biggrin:


----------



## Hustler on the go

ttt


----------



## Lac Rida

> _Originally posted by plynhrd_@Feb 11 2009, 05:33 PM~12976661
> *new from true riders sneak peak
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :yes: Thats whats up :thumbsup: uffin:


----------



## DVS

Ready to go back to Sacramento? :biggrin: I am!!!!


----------



## 65chevyridah

> _Originally posted by plynhrd_@Feb 11 2009, 06:33 PM~12976661
> *new from true riders sneak peak
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :0 :biggrin: NICE LOOKN GOOD


----------



## CE 707

> _Originally posted by 65chevyridah_@Feb 14 2009, 10:54 AM~13001814
> *:0  :biggrin: NICE LOOKN GOOD
> *


x2


----------



## Hustler on the go

ttt


----------



## TRURIDERHYDRAULICS

> _Originally posted by Hustler on the go_@Feb 16 2009, 08:02 PM~13022336
> *ttt
> *


Still waiting for your call bro :biggrin:


----------



## Hustler on the go

> _Originally posted by TRURIDERHYDRAULICS_@Feb 16 2009, 08:09 PM~13022462
> *Still waiting for your call bro  :biggrin:
> *


Me and Mark were going to stop by friday but the weather was all bad  . we gonna hopefuly come by this friday. But Ill call to make sure you are around.. :biggrin:


----------



## TRURIDERHYDRAULICS

> _Originally posted by Hustler on the go_@Feb 17 2009, 05:24 PM~13031818
> *Me and Mark were going to stop by friday but the weather was all bad  . we gonna hopefuly come by this friday. But Ill call to make sure you are around.. :biggrin:
> *


 :thumbsup:


----------



## DVS

Let me know if we are still on for next weekend.


----------



## CE4LIFE

:wave:


----------



## TRURIDERHYDRAULICS

> _Originally posted by CE4LIFE_@Feb 22 2009, 10:14 AM~13075410
> *:wave:
> *


How's the car doing??? Did you get E! :biggrin:


----------



## TRURIDERHYDRAULICS

> _Originally posted by DVS_@Feb 21 2009, 12:01 PM~13068863
> *Let me know if we are still on for next weekend.
> *


Ready when you are. :biggrin:


----------



## TRURIDERHYDRAULICS

Is that you Luis


----------



## CADI LIFE

HERES A COUPLE OF PICS MIGUEL, THANKS FOR THE GREAT WORK

:thumbsup:


----------



## TRURIDERHYDRAULICS

> _Originally posted by TRURIDERHYDRAULICS_@Feb 22 2009, 10:28 PM~13082136
> *Is that you Luis
> *


That’s bright :0 Thanks for the props.


----------



## CE4LIFE

> _Originally posted by TRURIDERHYDRAULICS_@Feb 22 2009, 10:18 PM~13082033
> *How's the car doing???  Did you get E! :biggrin:
> *


not yet but i will LOL :biggrin:
































































i will see you soon errik snachchez LOL :roflmao:


----------



## CE 707

> _Originally posted by CE4LIFE_@Feb 23 2009, 11:47 AM~13085958
> *not yet but i will LOL  :biggrin:
> i will see you soon errik snachchez  LOL  :roflmao:
> *


THE ONLY THING HE NEEDS TO DO IS GET OFF MY NUTS :biggrin:


----------



## CE 707

> _Originally posted by TRURIDERHYDRAULICS_@Feb 22 2009, 10:19 PM~13082041
> *Ready when you are. :biggrin:
> *


SUP BRO HOW ARE YOU


----------



## TRURIDERHYDRAULICS

> _Originally posted by CE 707_@Feb 23 2009, 01:36 PM~13087026
> *SUP BRO HOW ARE YOU
> *


Cool bro. :biggrin:


----------



## CE4LIFE

> _Originally posted by CE 707_@Feb 23 2009, 01:34 PM~13087015
> *THE ONLY THING HE NEEDS TO DO IS GET OFF MY NUTS  :biggrin:
> *


 :roflmao: what a *** :roflmao:


----------



## CE 707

> _Originally posted by CE4LIFE_@Feb 23 2009, 11:43 PM~13094168
> *:roflmao: what a ***  :roflmao:
> *


your the one whos looks like a *** cuz your always worry bout me and what I do :0


----------



## DVS

> _Originally posted by TRURIDERHYDRAULICS_@Feb 22 2009, 09:19 PM~13082041
> *Ready when you are. :biggrin:
> *


Pues Vamonos. :biggrin:


----------



## 65chevyridah

> _Originally posted by CE 707_@Feb 24 2009, 01:01 PM~13098360
> *your the one whos looks like a *** cuz your always worry bout me and what I do  :0
> *


 :0 :0 :0 :0 

servem E


----------



## 65chevyridah

> _Originally posted by CE4LIFE_@Feb 23 2009, 11:47 AM~13085958
> *not yet but i will LOL  :biggrin:
> i will see you soon errik snachchez  LOL  :roflmao:
> *


 :0 :0 :0 :0


----------



## CE 707

> _Originally posted by 65chevyridah_@Feb 24 2009, 11:00 PM~13104432
> *:0  :0  :0  :0
> 
> servem E
> *


newbie has to learn how to hit the switch 1st :biggrin:


----------



## CE4LIFE

> _Originally posted by CE 707_@Feb 25 2009, 05:14 PM~13111237
> *newbie has to learn how to hit the switch 1st :biggrin:
> *


whats your excuse then? one hit wonder!!! :biggrin:


----------



## 65chevyridah

> _Originally posted by CE4LIFE_@Feb 25 2009, 05:59 PM~13111686
> *whats your excuse then? one hit wonder!!!  :biggrin:
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: 
you guys krack me up :biggrin:


----------



## CE 707

> _Originally posted by CE4LIFE_@Feb 25 2009, 05:59 PM~13111686
> *whats your excuse then? one hit wonder!!!  :biggrin:
> *


 LOL not a thing you wait tell after I get rid of my car to run your mouth you know where I stay Ill give you a lesson on how to hit the switch since your so scared to show me when Im infront of you and dont forget to disconect the your ground when working on your car rookie :buttkick: :banghead: :twak: :biggrin:


----------



## TRURIDERHYDRAULICS

> _Originally posted by CE 707_@Feb 25 2009, 10:00 PM~13114366
> *LOL not a thing you wait tell after I get rid of my car to run your mouth you know where I stay Ill give you a lesson on how to hit the switch  since your so scared to show me when Im infront of you and dont forget to disconect the your ground when working on your car rookie :buttkick:  :banghead:  :twak:  :biggrin:
> *


Can’t we all just get along? :roflmao:


----------



## 65chevyridah

3 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
3 Members: 65chevyridah, *C&C79MONTECE 707
:wave: :wave: :wave: :wave:*


----------



## C&C79MONTE

> _Originally posted by CE 707_@Feb 25 2009, 10:00 PM~13114366
> *LOL not a thing you wait tell after I get rid of my car to run your mouth you know where I stay Ill give you a lesson on how to hit the switch  since your so scared to show me when Im infront of you and dont forget to disconect the your ground when working on your car rookie :buttkick:  :banghead:  :twak:  :biggrin:
> *


damn these two always get into it!!!


----------



## CE 707

> _Originally posted by TRURIDERHYDRAULICS_@Feb 25 2009, 10:12 PM~13114542
> *Can’t we all just get along?  :roflmao:
> *


amen to that


----------



## CE 707

> _Originally posted by C&C79MONTE_@Feb 25 2009, 10:18 PM~13114633
> *damn these two always get into it!!!
> *


what can I say brothers never get along :biggrin:


----------



## C&C79MONTE

> _Originally posted by CE 707_@Feb 25 2009, 10:21 PM~13114673
> *what can I say brothers never get along :biggrin:
> *


Family fudes


----------



## CE4LIFE

> _Originally posted by CE 707_@Feb 25 2009, 10:00 PM~13114366
> *LOL not a thing you wait tell after I get rid of my car to run your mouth you know where I stay Ill give you a lesson on how to hit the switch  since your so scared to show me when Im infront of you and dont forget to disconect the your ground when working on your car rookie :buttkick:  :banghead:  :twak:  :biggrin:
> *


yeah thats my mistake for the ground, rookie thats kinda funny everytime you even touch your switch you blow a motor, even with all that susposal "LED" in the back you only hittin low 30's IF THAT!!! Like i said one hit wonder..

i aint scared to hit the switch in front of you just why waste it.. no hard feelings.. :biggrin:


----------



## CE 707

> _Originally posted by C&C79MONTE_@Feb 25 2009, 10:25 PM~13114736
> *Family fudes
> *


yeah I know he's still my brother even if he is trying to show off


----------



## 65chevyridah

5 User(s) are reading this topic (1 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
4 Members: 65chevyridah, *CE 707, C&C79MONTE, CE4LIFE*
would you look at that the whole gangs here,
heyyyyyyyyyyy youuuuuuuuuuu guuuuuuuuuuuuyyyyyyyyyyyyyysssssssssssss
:wave: :wave: :wave: :wave:


----------



## CE4LIFE

> _Originally posted by C&C79MONTE_@Feb 25 2009, 10:25 PM~13114736
> *Family fudes
> *


x2 aint that the truth


















:wave: buddy


----------



## CE4LIFE

> _Originally posted by CE 707_@Feb 25 2009, 10:27 PM~13114754
> *yeah I know he's still my brother even if he is trying to show off
> *


its all fun and games we have been doin this ever since we were young with our bikes talkin shit..


----------



## 65chevyridah

> _Originally posted by CE4LIFE_@Feb 25 2009, 10:26 PM~13114748
> *yeah thats my mistake for the ground, rookie thats kinda funny everytime you even touch your switch you blow a motor, even with all that susposal "LED" in the back you only hittin low 30's IF THAT!!! Like i said one hit wonder..
> 
> i aint scared to hit the switch in front of you just why waste it.. no hard feelings.. :biggrin:
> *


wow wwwwwwwwwoooooooooosssssssssssssssaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaa
:rofl: :rofl: :rofl: :rofl: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## C&C79MONTE

> _Originally posted by CE4LIFE_@Feb 25 2009, 10:27 PM~13114764
> *x2 aint that the truth
> :wave: buddy
> *


i finally started on my setup its about to shit on all your guy's :biggrin:


----------



## CE4LIFE

> _Originally posted by C&C79MONTE_@Feb 25 2009, 10:29 PM~13114787
> *i finally started on my setup its about to shit on all your guy's :biggrin:
> *


lil man syndrome :biggrin:


----------



## 65chevyridah

> _Originally posted by CE4LIFE_@Feb 25 2009, 10:30 PM~13114799
> *lil man syndrome :biggrin:
> *


 :roflmao:


----------



## CE4LIFE

> _Originally posted by C&C79MONTE_@Feb 25 2009, 10:29 PM~13114787
> *i finally started on my setup its about to shit on all your guy's :biggrin:
> *


did you get your internet hooked up finally??


----------



## C&C79MONTE

> _Originally posted by CE4LIFE_@Feb 25 2009, 10:30 PM~13114799
> *lil man syndrome :biggrin:
> *


LOL! we'll see


----------



## C&C79MONTE

> _Originally posted by CE4LIFE_@Feb 25 2009, 10:32 PM~13114827
> *did you get your internet hooked up finally??
> *


yeah finally. i'm a lil rusty at posting! :biggrin:


----------



## CE 707

> _Originally posted by CE4LIFE_@Feb 25 2009, 10:26 PM~13114748
> *yeah thats my mistake for the ground, rookie thats kinda funny everytime you even touch your switch you blow a motor, even with all that susposal "LED" in the back you only hittin low 30's IF THAT!!! Like i said one hit wonder..
> 
> i aint scared to hit the switch in front of you just why waste it.. no hard feelings.. :biggrin:
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## CE4LIFE

> _Originally posted by C&C79MONTE_@Feb 25 2009, 10:33 PM~13114847
> *yeah finally. i'm a lil rusty at posting! :biggrin:
> *


your gonna be on this til midnight tonight since its been so long... tell angelina we said HOWDEY


----------



## CE 707

Im not mad at you bro as far as led I dont know bout that


----------



## CE4LIFE

> _Originally posted by CE 707_@Feb 25 2009, 10:37 PM~13114874
> *Im not mad at you bro as far as led I dont know bout that
> *


its all good


----------



## C&C79MONTE

> _Originally posted by CE4LIFE_@Feb 25 2009, 10:35 PM~13114858
> *your gonna be on this til midnight tonight since its been so long... tell angelina we said HOWDEY
> *


for realz!


----------



## CE 707

> _Originally posted by CE4LIFE_@Feb 25 2009, 10:38 PM~13114887
> *its all good
> *


it better be :biggrin: JK


----------



## CE 707

its a trip to see all of us on here at the same time noing that anthony never gets on here


----------



## C&C79MONTE

> _Originally posted by CE 707_@Feb 25 2009, 10:46 PM~13114971
> *its a trip to see all of us on here at the same time noing that anthony never gets on here
> *


the old CE crew :biggrin:


----------



## CE 707

we still a crew just in different clubs


----------



## CE4LIFE

ANTHONYS NAME STILL SAYS CE!!!! THE ONLY ONE LEFT.. HIM AND FATSO..


----------



## C&C79MONTE

I'm loggin out, i gotta go take Jerry and his young ass girlfried home :biggrin:


----------



## CE4LIFE

> _Originally posted by C&C79MONTE_@Feb 25 2009, 10:56 PM~13115092
> *I'm loggin out, i gotta go take Jerry and his young ass girlfried home :biggrin:
> *


WWWWWWWHHHHHHHAAAAAAATTTTTTTTT HE GOT A NEW GF AND HOW OLD IS SHE? DOESNT HE HAVE A CAR..?? WTF


----------



## C&C79MONTE

> _Originally posted by CE4LIFE_@Feb 25 2009, 10:57 PM~13115102
> *WWWWWWWHHHHHHHAAAAAAATTTTTTTTT HE GOT A NEW GF AND HOW OLD IS SHE? DOESNT HE HAVE A CAR..?? WTF
> *


LOL!! she still in high school :roflmao: 

his truck at the body shop.


----------



## CE 707

yeah he was the only one to stick to it but the good thing is we came up as kids with a dream and we are living it in are own way know and my best of times where with you fuckers


----------



## C&C79MONTE

> _Originally posted by CE 707_@Feb 25 2009, 10:59 PM~13115121
> *yeah he was the only one to stick to it but the good thing is we came up as kids with a dream and we are living it in are own way know and my best of time where with you fuckers
> *


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## CE4LIFE

> _Originally posted by C&C79MONTE_@Feb 25 2009, 10:59 PM~13115119
> *LOL!! she still in high school  :roflmao:
> 
> his truck at the body shop.
> *


DAMNIT..


----------



## CE4LIFE

> _Originally posted by C&C79MONTE_@Feb 25 2009, 11:00 PM~13115129
> *:thumbsup:  :thumbsup:
> *


X2


----------



## CE4LIFE




----------



## CE 707

> LOL!! she still in high school :roflmao:
> him in then young chicks fuckin al bundy trying to relive his high school days
> :roflmao:


----------



## CE4LIFE

> LOL!! she still in high school :roflmao:
> him in then young chicks fuckin al bundy trying to relive his high school days
> :roflmao:
> 
> 
> 
> :roflmao:
Click to expand...


----------



## Hustler on the go

4 th page. :nono: :nono: 

ttt


----------



## DVS

:biggrin:


----------



## Hustler on the go

ttt


----------



## Hustler on the go

ttt


----------



## CE 707

no up date pics of the 63


----------



## plynhrd

> _Originally posted by CE 707_@Mar 12 2009, 09:43 PM~13266074
> *no up date pics of the 63
> *


Soon 2 come  

so how you do'n E


----------



## Hustler on the go




----------



## madmax64

> _Originally posted by plynhrd_@Feb 11 2009, 06:33 PM~12976661
> *new from true riders sneak peak
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *






any up dates on the 63 :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## DVS

Waiting on my front pump and then I'll call you.


----------



## TRURIDERHYDRAULICS

> _Originally posted by DVS_@Mar 18 2009, 05:30 AM~13313342
> *Waiting on my front pump and then I'll call you.
> *


Cool


----------



## Psta

DAMN!! Thomas, your 63 is looking good homie Miguel is getting down!!


----------



## TRURIDERHYDRAULICS

> _Originally posted by Psta_@Mar 18 2009, 02:31 PM~13317255
> *DAMN!! Thomas, your 63 is looking good homie Miguel is getting down!!
> *


Just trying to do my best, thanks bro :thumbsup:


----------



## TRURIDERHYDRAULICS

This is just the beginning, still need to put the pumps together.
Chrome fittins, 3 adex, hardlines, zigzags, filters, coolers ECT.
:biggrin:


----------



## TRURIDERHYDRAULICS

Sorry for the big ass pics!


----------



## plynhrd

:biggrin:


----------



## CE 707

looking good bro


----------



## madmax64

> _Originally posted by TRURIDERHYDRAULICS_@Mar 18 2009, 11:25 PM~13322812
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This is just the beginning, still need to put the pumps together.
> Chrome fittins, 3 adex, hardlines, zigzags, filters, coolers ECT.
> :biggrin:
> *


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## DVS

> _Originally posted by madmax64_@Mar 19 2009, 03:28 PM~13329193
> *:thumbsup:  :thumbsup:
> *


Q-vo cabezon como estas. :biggrin:


----------



## Hustler on the go

ttt


----------



## TRURIDERHYDRAULICS

> _Originally posted by DVS_@Mar 19 2009, 07:06 PM~13330866
> *Q-vo cabezon como estas.  :biggrin:
> *


Cool bro


----------



## Hustler on the go

ttt


----------



## west coast ridaz

> _Originally posted by TRURIDERHYDRAULICS_@Mar 18 2009, 11:25 PM~13322812
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This is just the beginning, still need to put the pumps together.
> Chrome fittins, 3 adex, hardlines, zigzags, filters, coolers ECT.
> :biggrin:
> *


whats that stuff u paint in the trunk


----------



## TRURIDERHYDRAULICS

> _Originally posted by west coast ridaz_@Mar 24 2009, 04:21 AM~13371571
> *whats that stuff u paint in the trunk
> *


Zolatone.


----------



## west coast ridaz

> _Originally posted by TRURIDERHYDRAULICS_@Mar 24 2009, 09:13 AM~13372931
> *Zolatone.
> *


ok makes it look hela clean


----------



## Hustler on the go

ttt


----------



## DVS

Still waiting on Hi Low. :angry:


----------



## TRURIDERHYDRAULICS

> _Originally posted by DVS_@Mar 24 2009, 09:29 PM~13380800
> *Still waiting on Hi Low.  :angry:
> *


Takes that long!!


----------



## TRURIDERHYDRAULICS




----------



## TRURIDERHYDRAULICS

:cheesy:


----------



## TRURIDERHYDRAULICS

> _Originally posted by Hustler on the go_@Mar 24 2009, 04:32 PM~13377074
> *ttt
> *


Can you PM me with Marks # Thanks.


----------



## plynhrd

ttt


----------



## Hustler on the go

> _Originally posted by TRURIDERHYDRAULICS_@Mar 27 2009, 06:07 PM~13410778
> *Can you PM me with Marks # Thanks.
> *


my bad havent been on, just checked today.


----------



## Hustler on the go

ttt


----------



## Hustler on the go

ttt


----------



## CE 707

:wave:


----------



## TRURIDERHYDRAULICS

> _Originally posted by CE 707_@Apr 8 2009, 07:39 PM~13522788
> *:wave:
> *


QUE ONDA BRO


----------



## DVS

:wave:


----------



## Hustler on the go




----------



## Hustler on the go

ttt for Miguel


----------



## TRURIDERHYDRAULICS

A arms I'm working on.


----------



## lowlow24

Nice work... :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## TRURIDERHYDRAULICS




----------



## DVS

Is that the same wagon?


----------



## plynhrd

lookin good cant wait to see them arms chrome


----------



## TRURIDERHYDRAULICS

> _Originally posted by DVS_@Apr 22 2009, 11:12 PM~13663439
> *Is that the same wagon?
> *


Yes sir.


----------



## Hustler on the go

ttt


----------



## CE 707

> _Originally posted by TRURIDERHYDRAULICS_@Apr 11 2009, 11:48 PM~13551317
> *QUE ONDA BRO
> *


nothing much bro let me know if you need any help finshing up the 63 i'll roll out there


----------



## Hustler on the go




----------



## TRURIDERHYDRAULICS

> _Originally posted by CE 707_@May 5 2009, 09:09 PM~13798262
> *nothing much bro let me know if you need any help finshing up the 63 i'll roll out there
> *


Thanks bro. Ill let you know.


----------



## TURTLE 62

uffin:


----------



## DVS

> _Originally posted by TURTLE 62_@May 8 2009, 02:50 PM~13829837
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> uffin:
> *


Jose?


----------



## TURTLE 62

> _Originally posted by DVS_@May 8 2009, 10:17 PM~13833123
> *Jose?
> *


YES SIR! :biggrin: 
how you been bro?


----------



## TURTLE 62

FRAME OFF RESTAURATION :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## plynhrd

oohhh yyyeeaaa


----------



## CE 707

> _Originally posted by TURTLE 62_@May 9 2009, 10:56 PM~13840873
> *FRAME OFF RESTAURATION  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


was that the one that was in your backyard :biggrin:


----------



## TURTLE 62

> _Originally posted by CE 707_@May 10 2009, 01:57 AM~13841632
> *was that the one that was in your backyard :biggrin:
> *


naa this is a diferent one, is almos ready to be spry


----------



## CE 707

> _Originally posted by TURTLE 62_@May 10 2009, 08:55 AM~13842596
> *naa this is a diferent one, is almos ready to be spry
> *


thats cool bro how have you been


----------



## TRURIDERHYDRAULICS

Bling Bling!


----------



## CE4LIFE

> _Originally posted by TRURIDERHYDRAULICS_@May 10 2009, 02:18 PM~13844760
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bling Bling!
> *


----------



## TURTLE 62

> _Originally posted by CE 707_@May 10 2009, 01:21 PM~13844413
> *thats cool bro how have you been
> *


I beem cool bro, you know economy is kicking everybody's ass rigth now so just been trying to stay above water you know, how is evwrything with you


----------



## CE 707

Im good to bro just here here kicking back going to school and trying to find a part time while go to school we all gotta hook up some time and BBQ


----------



## TURTLE 62

> _Originally posted by CE 707_@May 10 2009, 07:15 PM~13846669
> *Im good to bro just here here kicking back going to school and trying to find a part time while go to school we all gotta hook up some time and BBQ
> *


fo show let due it! :biggrin:


----------



## TURTLE 62

on the works! :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## TURTLE 62




----------



## TURTLE 62




----------



## TURTLE 62




----------



## TURTLE 62

fully wrap and molded the only way to go!


----------



## SHOWTIME916

thats clownin bro. your gonna be shittin on alot of people with that car. take it easy man hope u been doin cool...... scott from sac.


----------



## TRURIDERHYDRAULICS

Que onda! Dame turtle I thought you were going to hold on till the car was done! You let the cat out of the bag. Chrome transmission, not polish. TR that’s how we do it!!!!!!! :cheesy:


----------



## TRURIDERHYDRAULICS

> _Originally posted by TURTLE 62_@May 10 2009, 08:43 PM~13847657
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :0


----------



## TRURIDERHYDRAULICS

> _Originally posted by CE4LIFE_@May 10 2009, 05:37 PM~13845873
> *
> *


you can pick up the upper A arms when ever you want.


----------



## TRURIDERHYDRAULICS

> _Originally posted by TURTLE 62_@May 10 2009, 08:52 PM~13847741
> *fully wrap and molded the only way to go!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


Turtle, are u sure it fully wrapped??


----------



## TURTLE 62

> _Originally posted by TRURIDERHYDRAULICS_@May 10 2009, 10:50 PM~13848759
> *Turtle, are u sure it fully wrapped??
> *


yes sir


----------



## TURTLE 62

> _Originally posted by TRURIDERHYDRAULICS_@May 10 2009, 10:46 PM~13848732
> *Que onda! Dame turtle I thought you were going to hold on till the car was done! You let the cat out of the bag.  Chrome transmission, not polish.  TR that’s how we do it!!!!!!!  :cheesy:
> *


Its ok don't trip doug you know that's not the secret weapon :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: in fact here's some more of what's coming to the streets from the TR team. :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## CE 707

> _Originally posted by TURTLE 62_@May 11 2009, 04:56 PM~13855481
> *Its ok don't trip doug you know that's not the secret weapon  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin: in fact here's some more of what's coming to the streets from the TR team. :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


whan are you guys going to bust out the the blue cutty I've been wanting to see her in action :biggrin:


----------



## 65chevyridah

3 User(s) are reading this topic (1 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
2 Members: 65chevyridah, *CE 707*
:wave: :wave: :wave: :wave:


----------



## CE 707

a whats going on bro how are you


----------



## TURTLE 62

> _Originally posted by CE 707_@May 11 2009, 05:01 PM~13855527
> *whan are you guys going to bust out the the blue cutty I've been wanting to see her in action  :biggrin:
> *


Me too :biggrin: :biggrin: I hope soon bro need to take care prioritys firt then will do the dam thing you know. :yes:


----------



## CE 707

> _Originally posted by TURTLE 62_@May 11 2009, 05:13 PM~13855604
> *Me too :biggrin:  :biggrin: I hope soon bro need to take care prioritys firt then will do the dam thing you know. :yes:
> *


hell yeah bro feel you on that


----------



## TRURIDERHYDRAULICS

What's going on everyone. Turtle,Turtle


----------



## Hustler on the go

:wave: :wave:


----------



## TRURIDERHYDRAULICS

> _Originally posted by CE 707_@May 11 2009, 05:15 PM~13855609
> *hell yeah bro feel you on that
> *


So what's up bro, did you get the caddi yet??


----------



## CE 707

> _Originally posted by TRURIDERHYDRAULICS_@May 11 2009, 07:16 PM~13856715
> *So what's up bro, did you get the caddi yet??
> *


yup


----------



## CE 707




----------



## TRURIDERHYDRAULICS

> _Originally posted by CE 707_@May 11 2009, 07:21 PM~13856785
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :0 That color is tight.


----------



## west coast ridaz

> _Originally posted by TURTLE 62_@May 10 2009, 08:43 PM~13847669
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


what that frame too


----------



## TRURIDERHYDRAULICS

:biggrin:


----------



## TRURIDERHYDRAULICS

> _Originally posted by west coast ridaz_@May 11 2009, 07:44 PM~13857059
> *what that frame too
> *


lincoln town car


----------



## TURTLE 62

> _Originally posted by CE 707_@May 11 2009, 07:21 PM~13856785
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


nice E looks realy nice when you going to take it out


----------



## CE 707

> _Originally posted by TURTLE 62_@May 11 2009, 08:33 PM~13857713
> *nice E looks realy nice when you going to take it out
> *


 thanks bro hopefuly next week


----------



## CE 707

> _Originally posted by TRURIDERHYDRAULICS_@May 11 2009, 07:44 PM~13857061
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> :biggrin:
> *


 :0 love that roll down qarter window


----------



## TURTLE 62

> _Originally posted by CE 707_@May 11 2009, 08:34 PM~13857732
> *thanks bro hopefuly next week
> *


cool lets roll :cheesy: :cheesy:


----------



## CE 707

> _Originally posted by TURTLE 62_@May 11 2009, 08:48 PM~13857993
> *cool lets roll :cheesy:  :cheesy:
> *


hell yeah bro for sure that


----------



## TURTLE 62




----------



## TRURIDERHYDRAULICS

> _Originally posted by TURTLE 62_@May 12 2009, 01:59 AM~13860250
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


que onda guey


----------



## TRURIDERHYDRAULICS

> _Originally posted by CE 707_@May 11 2009, 07:21 PM~13856785
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


So when are you going to take me out for a spin??


----------



## TURTLE 62

> _Originally posted by TRURIDERHYDRAULICS_@May 12 2009, 11:53 AM~13863675
> *que onda guey
> *


PM sent :biggrin:


----------



## CE 707

> _Originally posted by TRURIDERHYDRAULICS_@May 12 2009, 09:13 PM~13869422
> *So when are you going to take me out for a spin??
> *


hopefuly sometime next week just trying to get bills paid and then try and get her registerd before the show I can't wait to get out there and ride my self its been long over do :biggrin:


----------



## TRURIDERHYDRAULICS

> _Originally posted by CE 707_@May 13 2009, 03:03 PM~13876002
> *hopefuly sometime next week just trying to get bills paid and then try and get her registerd before the show I can't wait to get out there and ride my self its been long over do :biggrin:
> *


cool bro


----------



## DVS

> _Originally posted by TURTLE 62_@May 8 2009, 10:20 PM~13833670
> *YES SIR! :biggrin:
> how you been bro?
> *


I've been good just working and trying to save up some spare money so I can finally get this car done. How's everything with you?


----------



## DVS

:wave: 
What's up Miguel? How's the Family?


----------



## TRURIDERHYDRAULICS

> _Originally posted by DVS_@May 13 2009, 07:59 PM~13879196
> *:wave:
> What's up Miguel? How's the Family?
> *


cool! how you doing?? any new pic's of El Gallo *****


----------



## TURTLE 62

> _Originally posted by DVS_@May 13 2009, 07:58 PM~13879184
> *I've been good just working and trying to save up some spare money so I can finally get this car done. How's everything with you?
> *


cool I been busy doing litle bet of everything. how is your car coming along post some pictures!


----------



## DVS

Here are some. The one on the trailer is the latest.


----------



## TURTLE 62

> _Originally posted by DVS_@May 14 2009, 02:11 PM~13886940
> *Here are some. The one on the trailer is the latest.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


wow nice euro :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## Hustler on the go

:wave: :wave:


----------



## TRURIDERHYDRAULICS

> _Originally posted by Hustler on the go_@May 14 2009, 06:57 PM~13889997
> *:wave:  :wave:
> *


What's up bro.


----------



## CE 707

> _Originally posted by DVS_@May 14 2009, 02:11 PM~13886940
> *Here are some. The one on the trailer is the latest.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


looking tight bro can't wait to see it done


----------



## TURTLE 62

some of our cars. we had lots of fun on them, they will be missed!


















































and the beanner not a lowrider but a truerider this cars been everywere!


----------



## CE 707

> _Originally posted by TRURIDERHYDRAULICS_@May 14 2009, 07:25 PM~13890234
> *What's up bro.
> *


I see you LOL 
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=PdiUsZtV4vg


----------



## TRURIDERHYDRAULICS

> _Originally posted by CE 707_@May 16 2009, 12:51 PM~13905965
> *I see you LOL
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=PdiUsZtV4vg
> *


Didn’t you know I’m a celebrity! :0


----------



## plynhrd

> _Originally posted by CE 707_@May 16 2009, 12:51 PM~13905965
> *I see you LOL
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=PdiUsZtV4vg
> *



hahaha that was funny


----------



## CE 707

> _Originally posted by TRURIDERHYDRAULICS_@May 16 2009, 08:34 PM~13908671
> *Didn’t you know I’m a celebrity!  :0
> *


LOL yeah the next truucha


----------



## Hustler on the go

> _Originally posted by TRURIDERHYDRAULICS_@May 16 2009, 08:34 PM~13908671
> *Didn’t you know I’m a celebrity!  :0
> *


Paparazzi.. :biggrin:


----------



## TURTLE 62

this is my new proyect :biggrin:


----------



## CE 707

> _Originally posted by TURTLE 62_@May 17 2009, 11:21 PM~13917269
> *this is my new proyect :biggrin:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :0 what I know with the way you guys build that is going to look sick and I know you will drive it like a true rider :biggrin:


----------



## TRURIDERHYDRAULICS

> _Originally posted by CE 707_@May 17 2009, 11:53 PM~13917468
> *:0 what I know with the way you guys build that is going to look sick and I know you will drive it like a true rider :biggrin:
> *


you know it!!!!! :biggrin:


----------



## TURTLE 62

> _Originally posted by TRURIDERHYDRAULICS_@May 16 2009, 08:34 PM~13908671
> *Didn’t you know I’m a celebrity!  :0
> *


pinche Paparazzi..


----------



## CE 707

> _Originally posted by TURTLE 62_@May 18 2009, 01:09 PM~13921866
> *pinche  Paparazzi..
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## Hustler on the go

ttt


----------



## plynhrd

> _Originally posted by TURTLE 62_@May 17 2009, 11:21 PM~13917269
> *this is my new proyect :biggrin:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :0 beautiful :cheesy:


----------



## CE 707

> _Originally posted by plynhrd_@May 18 2009, 05:11 PM~13924518
> *:0 beautiful  :cheesy:
> *


what up bro how was it yesterday


----------



## plynhrd

cool i just chilled for a min then went and visited my sister


----------



## CE 707

cool what are you up to 2 day


----------



## plynhrd

nuthin


----------



## CE 707

> _Originally posted by plynhrd_@May 18 2009, 05:37 PM~13924787
> *nuthin
> *


same here


----------



## TRURIDERHYDRAULICS

> _Originally posted by plynhrd_@May 18 2009, 05:37 PM~13924787
> *nuthin
> *


I need to take a trip up to your house to get the bushings. My turn yo drive to your canton (house)


----------



## TRURIDERHYDRAULICS

> _Originally posted by CE 707_@May 18 2009, 05:37 PM~13924785
> *cool what are you up to 2 day
> *


Taking the caddi to Sosios??


----------



## TRURIDERHYDRAULICS

> _Originally posted by TRURIDERHYDRAULICS_@May 18 2009, 07:43 PM~13926396
> *Taking the caddi to Sosios??
> *


My bad Socios


----------



## TURTLE 62

> _Originally posted by plynhrd_@May 18 2009, 05:11 PM~13924518
> *:0 beautiful  :cheesy:
> *


THANKS BRO


----------



## CE 707

> _Originally posted by TRURIDERHYDRAULICS_@May 18 2009, 07:56 PM~13926593
> *My bad Socios
> *


thats the plann bro :biggrin:


----------



## TRURIDERHYDRAULICS

> _Originally posted by CE 707_@May 19 2009, 12:05 AM~13930186
> *thats the plann bro :biggrin:
> *


Let me know if you need help with the set up.
:biggrin:


----------



## TURTLE 62

TR IN VEGAS BABY


----------



## CE 707

> _Originally posted by TRURIDERHYDRAULICS_@May 19 2009, 01:04 PM~13935545
> *Let me know if you need help with the set up.
> :biggrin:
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## TURTLE 62

SWINGING IT FROM THE DOOR!


----------



## Hustler on the go

ttt


----------



## CE 707

me and tomis took it out for a spin today


----------



## antbeezy14

can i get a price on reinforcing stress points on a 66 ragtop.thanks


----------



## TRURIDERHYDRAULICS

> _Originally posted by antbeezy14_@May 22 2009, 01:49 AM~13966611
> *can i get a price on reinforcing stress points on a 66 ragtop.thanks
> *


PM sent


----------



## TURTLE 62

> _Originally posted by CE 707_@May 21 2009, 09:31 PM~13964837
> *me and tomis took it out for a spin today
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


NICE ILL SEE YOU TOMORROW! :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## CE 707

gas hopping all thru SAC

















[/quote]


----------



## TRURIDERHYDRAULICS

> gas hopping all thru SAC


[/quote]
True Riders getting down, that shit was fun bro. Wagon doing a little something for a basic setup and five batteries.


----------



## CE 707




----------



## plynhrd

hahaha u know all in all it was a sweet day I had a good time and that short time of cruising was cool it made the day.


----------



## CE 707




----------



## houcksupholstery

the wagon is killer i need that to do body removals!!


----------



## 1 GANGSTA COUPE

> _Originally posted by TURTLE 62_@May 19 2009, 08:17 PM~13941521
> *TR IN VEGAS BABY
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :0


----------



## TRURIDERHYDRAULICS

> _Originally posted by 1 GANGSTA COUPE_@May 26 2009, 08:29 AM~13999612
> *:0
> *


Que onda Jason :thumbsup:


----------



## CE 707

> _Originally posted by 1 GANGSTA COUPE_@May 26 2009, 08:29 AM~13999612
> *:0
> *


Im glad to see you got that box that shit is tight bro can't wait to see it out and riding


----------



## TURTLE 62

> _Originally posted by houcksupholstery_@May 26 2009, 03:19 AM~13998300
> *the wagon is killer i need that to do body removals!!
> *


Thats it baby thats how we take out the competition! :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## Psta

> _Originally posted by TRURIDERHYDRAULICS_@May 26 2009, 11:50 AM~14001116
> *Que onda Jason  :thumbsup:
> *


THAT WAS FUN ON SUNDAY HOMIE! WE GOT TO DO IT AGAIN!!


----------



## Psta

> _Originally posted by TURTLE 62_@May 26 2009, 07:57 PM~14006203
> *Thats it baby thats how we take out the competition! :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


WAT IT DEW HOMIE!!?
DAMN THAT WAS FUN!!


----------



## TRURIDERHYDRAULICS

> _Originally posted by Psta_@May 26 2009, 07:22 PM~14006522
> *WAT IT DEW HOMIE!!?
> DAMN THAT WAS FUN!!
> *


Anytime bro, that’s how we do it!! TR


----------



## plynhrd

TR bIg "I" puttin it down


----------



## 1 GANGSTA COUPE

> _Originally posted by CE 707_@May 26 2009, 04:39 PM~14005367
> *Im glad to see you got that box that shit is tight bro can't wait to see it out and riding
> *


thanx she almost done


----------



## 1 GANGSTA COUPE

> _Originally posted by TRURIDERHYDRAULICS_@May 26 2009, 09:50 AM~14001116
> *Que onda Jason  :thumbsup:
> *


 :wave: wuz up


----------



## houcksupholstery

> _Originally posted by TURTLE 62_@May 26 2009, 08:57 PM~14006203
> *Thats it baby thats how we take out the competition! :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


shits tight id have to have s mall setup and have it out the way to fit my 2 stretchers i had a roadmaster wagon was going to do but never did


----------



## CE 707




----------



## CE 707




----------



## socios b.c. prez




----------



## houcksupholstery




----------



## CE 707

:wave:


----------



## TURTLE 62

> _Originally posted by CE 707_@May 29 2009, 12:35 PM~14037885
> *:wave:
> *


 :wave:


----------



## TRURIDERHYDRAULICS

> _Originally posted by CE 707_@May 29 2009, 12:35 PM~14037885
> *:wave:
> *


What's E...going to the Antioch show, if so BBQ my place Saturday night.


----------



## CE 707

> _Originally posted by TRURIDERHYDRAULICS_@May 31 2009, 12:19 AM~14051101
> *What's E...going to the Antioch show, if so BBQ my place Saturday night.
> *


not sure had a technical problem with my setup  :biggrin:


----------



## CE 707

> _Originally posted by TURTLE 62_@May 30 2009, 10:21 PM~14050179
> *:wave:
> *


Q-vo how are you


----------



## TURTLE 62

> _Originally posted by CE 707_@May 31 2009, 08:57 AM~14052261
> *not sure had a technical problem with my setup   :biggrin:
> *


  Take it to TR theyll take care of it :biggrin:


----------



## TURTLE 62

Daryl from Individuals finaly geting the credit that he deserves for hes clean ass cady he is definitely a TRUERIDER!
Congratulations on the foto shot you deserve it homie! :yes: :yes: :yes: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## madmax64

> _Originally posted by TURTLE 62_@May 31 2009, 10:01 PM~14057724
> *Daryl from Individuals finaly geting the credit that he deserves for hes clean ass cady he is definitely a TRUERIDER!
> Congratulations on the foto shot you deserve it homie! :yes:  :yes:  :yes:  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *





:biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: tortugita :biggrin:


----------



## plynhrd

:thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## CE 707

> _Originally posted by TURTLE 62_@May 31 2009, 10:01 PM~14057724
> *Daryl from Individuals finaly geting the credit that he deserves for hes clean ass cady he is definitely a TRUERIDER!
> Congratulations on the foto shot you deserve it homie! :yes:  :yes:  :yes:  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


x2 Im em verry happy for him he has put in a alot of work


----------



## CE 707

> _Originally posted by TURTLE 62_@May 31 2009, 09:25 PM~14057400
> *  Take it to TR theyll take care of it  :biggrin:
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## TURTLE 62

> _Originally posted by madmax64_@May 31 2009, 10:05 PM~14057759
> *:biggrin:  :biggrin:    :biggrin:  :biggrin:              tortugita  :biggrin:
> *


let me know at what shows you going to be!
so i woun't go! :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: 
its only been two weeks :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## TRURIDERHYDRAULICS

> _Originally posted by madmax64_@May 31 2009, 10:05 PM~14057759
> *:biggrin:  :biggrin:    :biggrin:  :biggrin:              tortugita  :biggrin:
> *


Que onda :biggrin:


----------



## TRURIDERHYDRAULICS

> _Originally posted by CE 707_@May 31 2009, 08:57 AM~14052261
> *not sure had a technical problem with my setup   :biggrin:
> *


What you need bro, ill help u out :thumbsup:


----------



## TRURIDERHYDRAULICS

What’s up Max going to the Antioch show??


----------



## TRURIDERHYDRAULICS

> _Originally posted by TURTLE 62_@May 31 2009, 10:01 PM~14057724
> *Daryl from Individuals finaly geting the credit that he deserves for hes clean ass cady he is definitely a TRUERIDER!
> Congratulations on the foto shot you deserve it homie! :yes:  :yes:  :yes:  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


Congratulation D you deserve it dawg. Just like Turtle said it your definitely a TRUERIDER! Much props to Max, 64 looking good dawg. :thumbsup:


----------



## CE 707

> _Originally posted by TRURIDERHYDRAULICS_@Jun 1 2009, 12:57 AM~14058983
> *What you need bro, ill help u out :thumbsup:
> *


----------



## SJDEUCE

> _Originally posted by TURTLE 62_@May 31 2009, 11:01 PM~14057724
> *Daryl from Individuals finaly geting the credit that he deserves for hes clean ass cady he is definitely a TRUERIDER!
> Congratulations on the foto shot you deserve it homie! :yes:  :yes:  :yes:  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


proper :biggrin:


----------



## Hustler on the go

:wave:


----------



## madmax64

> _Originally posted by TRURIDERHYDRAULICS_@Jun 1 2009, 01:02 AM~14058996
> *What’s up Max going to the Antioch show??
> *




maybe :biggrin: :biggrin: r u going :biggrin:


----------



## madmax64

> _Originally posted by TURTLE 62_@May 31 2009, 11:07 PM~14058412
> *let me know at what shows you going to be!
> so i woun't go! :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> its only been two weeks  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *







No mames guey :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## TRURIDERHYDRAULICS

> _Originally posted by madmax64_@Jun 3 2009, 09:57 PM~14089739
> *maybe :biggrin:  :biggrin: r u going :biggrin:
> *


yes sir :thumbsup: para que vengas a la casa for a taco.


----------



## madmax64

> _Originally posted by TRURIDERHYDRAULICS_@Jun 3 2009, 10:49 PM~14090355
> *yes sir  :thumbsup: para que vengas a la casa for a taco.
> *




entoses si boy :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## 1 GANGSTA COUPE

TTT


----------



## CE4LIFE

:wave:


----------



## CE 707

> _Originally posted by CE4LIFE_@Jun 5 2009, 05:01 PM~14107022
> *:wave:
> *


Que onda way :biggrin:


----------



## madmax64

ttt


----------



## TURTLE 62

> _Originally posted by madmax64_@Jun 6 2009, 08:11 AM~14110985
> *ttt
> *


watup max r you guys going to tha antioch show


----------



## TRURIDERHYDRAULICS

> _Originally posted by 1 GANGSTA COUPE_@Jun 5 2009, 11:01 AM~14104297
> *TTT
> *


Que onda J coming down.


----------



## Hustler on the go

ttt


----------



## TRURIDERHYDRAULICS

:0


----------



## TURTLE 62

> _Originally posted by TRURIDERHYDRAULICS_@Jun 8 2009, 08:41 PM~14133095
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> :0
> *


looking good :thumbsup:


----------



## 6ix5iveIMP

> _Originally posted by Lac Rida_@Feb 23 2005, 08:25 PM~2768342
> *Molding is also available
> *


looks good how much 4 65 impala a arms upper and lower :uh:


----------



## 6ix5iveIMP

> _Originally posted by TRURIDERHYDRAULICS_@Nov 19 2008, 10:21 PM~12207335
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


----------



## CE 707




----------



## CE 707




----------



## plynhrd

wooooooweeeeee


----------



## TRURIDERHYDRAULICS

:0


----------



## 65chevyridah

> _Originally posted by TRURIDERHYDRAULICS_@Jun 9 2009, 05:37 PM~14142831
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> :0
> *


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :biggrin:


----------



## TRURIDERHYDRAULICS

:biggrin:


----------



## CE 707

whats going on bro it was cool kicking back with you and turtle last weekend


----------



## TRURIDERHYDRAULICS




----------



## TRURIDERHYDRAULICS

> _Originally posted by CE 707_@Jun 9 2009, 05:50 PM~14142982
> *whats going on bro it was cool kicking back with you and turtle last weekend
> *


We need to do it again. Lets get your car ready bro.


----------



## CE 707

> _Originally posted by TRURIDERHYDRAULICS_@Jun 9 2009, 06:09 PM~14143221
> *We need to do it again.  Lets get your car ready bro.
> *


alright just let me know when


----------



## 6ix5iveIMP

> _Originally posted by Lac Rida_@Feb 23 2005, 08:25 PM~2768342
> *Molding is also available
> *


nice work


----------



## TRURIDERHYDRAULICS

> _Originally posted by 6ix5iveIMP_@Jun 9 2009, 09:59 PM~14146029
> *nice work
> *


Pm sent. Some other one's i did.


----------



## CE 707

:wave:


----------



## 6ix5iveIMP

:thumbsup:


----------



## TURTLE 62

> _Originally posted by TRURIDERHYDRAULICS_@Jun 8 2009, 08:41 PM~14133095
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> :0
> *


I like it!
:yes: :yes: :yes:


----------



## Bad-Influnce

> _Originally posted by TRURIDERHYDRAULICS_@Jun 10 2009, 08:43 PM~14156030
> *Pm sent. Some other one's i did.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


Damn Cant wait hope Im next! :biggrin:


----------



## Bad-Influnce

> _Originally posted by TURTLE 62_@Jun 6 2009, 09:40 AM~14111336
> *watup max r you guys going to tha antioch show
> *


Whats up homie :wave:


----------



## plynhrd

:wave:


----------



## Nor. cali-lowlows

TTT love the trey


----------



## CE 707

> _Originally posted by Nor. cali-lowlows_@Jun 11 2009, 01:14 PM~14162014
> *TTT love the trey
> *


what up bro how are you


----------



## TRURIDERHYDRAULICS

Thanks for all the positive feedback.


----------



## CE 707

> _Originally posted by TRURIDERHYDRAULICS_@Jun 11 2009, 05:17 PM~14164468
> *Thanks for all the positive feedback.
> *


your work says it all


----------



## TURTLE 62

> _Originally posted by Bad-Influnce_@Jun 11 2009, 08:38 AM~14159538
> *Whats up homie  :wave:
> *


 watup homie :wave:


----------



## CE 707




----------



## TRURIDERHYDRAULICS

Good morning :wave:


----------



## CE 707

what up bro


----------



## 1 GANGSTA COUPE

ttt wud up


----------



## TRURIDERHYDRAULICS

> _Originally posted by 1 GANGSTA COUPE_@Jun 13 2009, 08:36 PM~14182873
> *ttt wud up
> *


que onda! Are you ready?? Dicen que hay un carro azul, que esta clowniando a todos en la bahia. :0


----------



## TRURIDERHYDRAULICS

:biggrin:


----------



## 6ix5iveIMP

> _Originally posted by TRURIDERHYDRAULICS_@Jun 14 2009, 11:39 PM~14192136
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> :biggrin:
> *


were did u get the disc brakes from :0


----------



## TRURIDERHYDRAULICS

> _Originally posted by 6ix5iveIMP_@Jun 15 2009, 12:04 AM~14192276
> *were did u get the disc brakes from  :0
> *


PM sent


----------



## CE 707

> _Originally posted by TRURIDERHYDRAULICS_@Jun 14 2009, 11:39 PM~14192136
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> :biggrin:
> *


that shit looks tight bro


----------



## TURTLE 62

> _Originally posted by Bad-Influnce_@Jun 11 2009, 08:37 AM~14159530
> *Damn Cant wait hope Im next! :biggrin:
> *


noup sorry bro my 58 is up next but dont trip he is just doing basic installation but with the truerider flavor, you what i mean  then you are next :biggrin:


----------



## Bad-Influnce

> _Originally posted by TURTLE 62_@Jun 11 2009, 10:41 PM~14167897
> *watup homie :wave:
> *


 How have u been Fam :biggrin:


----------



## Bad-Influnce

> _Originally posted by TURTLE 62_@Jun 16 2009, 03:05 PM~14208868
> *noup sorry bro my 58 is up next but dont trip he is just doing basic installation but with the truerider flavor, you what i mean   then you are next :biggrin:
> *


 OK but only beacause its u or all HELL was going 2 break LOSE JK :biggrin: cant wait to c what u do 2 the 58.


----------



## TRURIDERHYDRAULICS

> _Originally posted by Bad-Influnce_@Jun 17 2009, 03:13 PM~14220055
> *How have u been Fam :biggrin:
> *


 :wave:


----------



## TURTLE 62

> _Originally posted by Bad-Influnce_@Jun 17 2009, 03:16 PM~14220085
> *OK but only beacause its u or all HELL was going 2 break LOSE JK :biggrin: cant wait to c what u do 2 the 58.
> *


IT WILL QUIK NOT A FRAME OFF LIKE I WOULD LIKE BUT AT THE TRUERIDERS STANDARDS, ILL POST SOME PICS WHEN IS IN PROCESS :biggrin:


----------



## TURTLE 62

> _Originally posted by TRURIDERHYDRAULICS_@Jun 14 2009, 11:39 PM~14192136
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> :biggrin:
> *


pm sent


----------



## plynhrd

> _Originally posted by TURTLE 62_@Jun 17 2009, 11:04 PM~14225041
> *IT WILL QUIK NOT A FRAME OFF LIKE I WOULD LIKE BUT AT THE TRUERIDERS STANDARDS, ILL POST SOME PICS WHEN IS IN PROCESS :biggrin:
> *


  :biggrin:


----------



## 6ix5iveIMP




----------



## Bad-Influnce

> _Originally posted by TRURIDERHYDRAULICS_@Jun 17 2009, 09:43 PM~14224381
> *:wave:
> *


 Whats up homie how is the Family the car LOOKS GREAT. :biggrin:


----------



## TRURIDERHYDRAULICS

> _Originally posted by Bad-Influnce_@Jun 19 2009, 11:17 AM~14239408
> *Whats up homie how is the Family the car LOOKS GREAT. :biggrin:
> *


Cool bro....so are you ready!! Lets get her on the bumper.


----------



## plynhrd

> _Originally posted by TRURIDERHYDRAULICS_@Jun 19 2009, 05:19 PM~14242521
> *Cool bro....so are you ready!!  Lets get her on the bumper.
> *


 :yes: soon we all will be ready


----------



## plynhrd

for whatever whenever u know just in case :biggrin:


----------



## TURTLE 62

:wave: :wave: ke onda max


----------



## madmax64

> _Originally posted by TURTLE 62_@Jun 20 2009, 01:09 PM~14248107
> *:wave:  :wave: ke onda max
> *




Qvo :biggrin:


----------



## CE 707

happy fathers day to you guys


----------



## TRURIDERHYDRAULICS

> _Originally posted by CE 707_@Jun 21 2009, 11:31 AM~14253822
> *happy fathers day to you guys
> *


Happy fathers day. :wave:


----------



## CE 707

> _Originally posted by TRURIDERHYDRAULICS_@Jun 21 2009, 10:48 PM~14259157
> *Happy fathers day. :wave:
> *


thanks bro I took the car out for a spin and snaped the spring lol


----------



## plynhrd

> _Originally posted by CE 707_@Jun 22 2009, 01:34 AM~14259944
> *thanks bro I took the car out for a spin and snaped the spring lol
> *


but it turned out to be a cool night


----------



## TURTLE 62

> _Originally posted by plynhrd_@Jun 22 2009, 07:32 PM~14266871
> *but it turned out to be a cool night
> *


 :thumbsup:


----------



## CE 707

> _Originally posted by plynhrd_@Jun 22 2009, 07:32 PM~14266871
> *but it turned out to be a cool night
> *


yes it did :biggrin:


----------



## CE4LIFE

> _Originally posted by plynhrd_@Jun 22 2009, 07:32 PM~14266871
> *but it turned out to be a cool night
> *


yes sir, and we served some rice rockets.. :biggrin: :wave:


----------



## CE 707

> _Originally posted by CE4LIFE_@Jun 22 2009, 11:22 PM~14269410
> *yes sir, and we served some rice rockets.. :biggrin:  :wave:
> *


lol thats sad thats all we could find but it was cool


----------



## plynhrd

:rofl: :roflmao: 
thats our boring city


----------



## TURTLE 62

> _Originally posted by plynhrd_@Jun 23 2009, 04:16 AM~14270421
> *:rofl:  :roflmao:
> thats our boring city
> *


at least you guys having fun :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## TRURIDERHYDRAULICS

> thanks bro I took the car out for a spin and snaped the spring lol
> [/quote
> No invite :biggrin:


----------



## Hustler on the go

uffin:


----------



## CE 707

> thanks bro I took the car out for a spin and snaped the spring lol
> [/quote
> No invite :biggrin:
> 
> 
> 
> last minute but next time I will and I thought you where going camping :biggrin:
Click to expand...


----------



## TRURIDERHYDRAULICS

> _Originally posted by CE 707_@Jun 23 2009, 07:28 PM~14277638
> *last minute but next time I will and I thought you where going camping :biggrin:
> *


I did, just giving you shit.


----------



## CE 707

> _Originally posted by TRURIDERHYDRAULICS_@Jun 23 2009, 09:26 PM~14279045
> *I did, just giving you shit.
> *


I know :biggrin:


----------



## CADI LIFE

WHATS UP MIGUEL, WHEN ARE COMING OVER TO BBQ AND HAVE SOME BREW


----------



## 6ix5iveIMP

:thumbsup:


----------



## TURTLE 62

> _Originally posted by CADI LIFE_@Jun 25 2009, 09:39 PM~14301720
> *WHATS UP MIGUEL, WHEN ARE COMING OVER TO BBQ AND HAVE SOME BREW
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


nice :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## TRURIDERHYDRAULICS

> _Originally posted by CADI LIFE_@Jun 25 2009, 09:39 PM~14301720
> *WHATS UP MIGUEL, WHEN ARE COMING OVER TO BBQ AND HAVE SOME BREW
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


Cuando me invites


----------



## Hustler on the go

ttt


----------



## Hustler on the go

uffin:


----------



## Hustler on the go

:wave: :wave:


----------



## TURTLE 62

> _Originally posted by Hustler on the go_@Jul 2 2009, 06:58 PM~14366826
> *:wave:  :wave:
> *


 :wave: :wave: :wave: whats up bro TR on a camping trip HAPPY 4TH TO EVERYBODY BE SAFE!


----------



## TRURIDERHYDRAULICS

> _Originally posted by TURTLE 62_@Jul 3 2009, 12:01 AM~14369772
> *:wave:  :wave:  :wave: whats up bro TR on a camping trip HAPPY 4TH TO EVERYBODY BE SAFE!
> *


Straight and direct from the camp grounds! If anyone wants to come down your welcome just bring some beer. happy 4 of July to everyone keep it TR!


----------



## CE 707

what up bro hope all is well


----------



## Hustler on the go

ttt


----------



## TRURIDERHYDRAULICS

> _Originally posted by CE 707_@Jul 9 2009, 07:42 PM~14428781
> *what up bro hope all is well
> *


Cool bro! Just trying getting 63 done. Did you like the set up in the 58???
As soon as it's done ill post pics.


----------



## most_talked_about

y'all do tight work. i got to holla at y'all about getting my partial fully wrapped.


----------



## TRURIDERHYDRAULICS

> _Originally posted by most_talked_about_@Jul 11 2009, 02:30 PM~14444290
> *y'all do tight work. i got to holla at y'all about getting my partial fully wrapped.
> *


When ever your ready bro.


----------



## TRURIDERHYDRAULICS

If your looking for a jet ski, i have one for sale. http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?showtopic=487639


----------



## plynhrd

ttt


----------



## Hustler on the go

:wave: :wave:


----------



## TRURIDERHYDRAULICS

> _Originally posted by Hustler on the go_@Jul 13 2009, 05:54 PM~14461947
> *:wave:  :wave:
> *


que onda


----------



## Bad-Influnce

> _Originally posted by TRURIDERHYDRAULICS_@Jun 19 2009, 05:19 PM~14242521
> *Cool bro....so are you ready!!  Lets get her on the bumper.
> *


 YEA BUDDY :biggrin:


----------



## Hustler on the go

ttt


----------



## CE 707

> _Originally posted by TRURIDERHYDRAULICS_@Jul 11 2009, 01:36 PM~14444046
> *Cool bro! Just trying getting 63 done.  Did you like the set up in the 58???
> As soon as it's done ill post pics.
> *


hell yeah that shit it tight you just set the bar again for a street setup  now just let me know its time to dial my in :biggrin:


----------



## TRURIDERHYDRAULICS

> _Originally posted by CE 707_@Jul 16 2009, 08:13 PM~14498206
> *hell yeah that shit it tight you just set the bar again for a street setup   now just let me know its time to dial my in  :biggrin:
> *


Thanks bro....Lets do it, but you need new springs to get the car working right.


----------



## Hustler on the go

Wuz up Miguel :wave:


----------



## TRURIDERHYDRAULICS

> _Originally posted by Hustler on the go_@Jul 17 2009, 05:20 PM~14506960
> *Wuz up Miguel :wave:
> *


Que onda bro. :biggrin:


----------



## DVS

What's up fool? :biggrin:
So can I get my sticker any color I want? :biggrin:


----------



## TRURIDERHYDRAULICS

> _Originally posted by DVS_@Jul 18 2009, 01:15 PM~14512097
> *What's up fool?  :biggrin:
> So can I get my sticker any color I want?  :biggrin:
> *


yes u can. :biggrin:


----------



## CE 707

A bro thanks again for all ur help this weekend it was fun getting back in the trunk and doing some work thank 2 u and thomas for the motivation


----------



## TURTLE 62

zup everybody just kiking it here in O.C. with big worm and Sal picking up parts for the 58 and the 62 :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## TRURIDERHYDRAULICS

> _Originally posted by TURTLE 62_@Jul 20 2009, 10:02 PM~14533495
> *zup everybody just kiking it here in O.C. with big worm and Sal picking up parts for the 58 and the 62  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


did you get your phone fix!!!! :0


----------



## TRURIDERHYDRAULICS

A arms for 6ix5iveIMP. Almost ready bro. Sorry for the bad picture quality, camera phone. :biggrin:


----------



## Hustler on the go

:wave:


----------



## TURTLE 62

> _Originally posted by TRURIDERHYDRAULICS_@Jul 20 2009, 10:59 PM~14534075
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> A arms for 6ix5iveIMP. Almost ready bro. Sorry for the bad picture quality, camera phone.  :biggrin:
> *


looks nice I mine like those :cheesy:


----------



## CE 707

[


----------



## TRURIDERHYDRAULICS

> _Originally posted by CE 707_@Jul 24 2009, 02:02 PM~14572310
> *[
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :0 you found it. Can you post the video of it???


----------



## TRURIDERHYDRAULICS

> _Originally posted by CE 707_@Jul 24 2009, 02:02 PM~14572310
> *[
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


It hit 41 but they only gave us 39……we still took first and this was in 04 05 I think


----------



## TURTLE 62

> _Originally posted by CE 707_@Jul 24 2009, 02:02 PM~14572310
> *[
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


I member this :biggrin:


----------



## 6ix5iveIMP

> _Originally posted by TRURIDERHYDRAULICS_@Jul 20 2009, 10:59 PM~14534075
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> A arms for 6ix5iveIMP. Almost ready bro. Sorry for the bad picture quality, camera phone.  :biggrin:
> *


kool homie good looking out no rush


----------



## Hustler on the go




----------



## CE 707

> _Originally posted by TRURIDERHYDRAULICS_@Jul 24 2009, 11:33 PM~14576818
> *:0  you found it.  Can you post the video of it???
> *


thats all I found what truucha was it on


----------



## TRURIDERHYDRAULICS

> _Originally posted by CE 707_@Jul 26 2009, 11:03 AM~14585234
> *thats all I found what truucha was it on
> *


I think it's on trucha 14


----------



## TRURIDERHYDRAULICS

View My Video


----------



## TURTLE 62

> _Originally posted by TRURIDERHYDRAULICS_@Jul 26 2009, 11:07 PM~14590380
> *View My Video
> *


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## DVS

> _Originally posted by TRURIDERHYDRAULICS_@Jul 19 2009, 06:09 AM~14516327
> *yes u can. :biggrin:
> *


Can I get it red with a white outline?


----------



## Hustler on the go




----------



## TURTLE 62




----------



## TURTLE 62

huuum!

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ZhDxtXYclYQ

THAT'S RIGTH TR DID IT BABY! :biggrin:


----------



## DVS

> _Originally posted by TURTLE 62_@Jul 30 2009, 09:20 PM~14634569
> *huuum!
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ZhDxtXYclYQ
> 
> THAT'S RIGTH TR DID IT BABY! :biggrin:
> *


 :thumbsup:


----------



## CE 707

> _Originally posted by TURTLE 62_@Jul 30 2009, 07:53 PM~14632730
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


nice pics


----------



## CE 707

> _Originally posted by TURTLE 62_@Jul 30 2009, 10:20 PM~14634569
> *huuum!
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ZhDxtXYclYQ
> 
> THAT'S RIGTH TR DID IT BABY! :biggrin:
> *


lol looks like somebody got cought snooping around


----------



## madmax64

> _Originally posted by TURTLE 62_@Jul 30 2009, 10:20 PM~14634569
> *huuum!
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ZhDxtXYclYQ
> 
> THAT'S RIGTH TR DID IT BABY! :biggrin:
> *





no mames :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## TURTLE 62

:biggrin:


----------



## TURTLE 62

single pump in the works :0


----------



## TURTLE 62

"MALDITO" COMING SOON


----------



## plynhrd

:thumbsup:


----------



## CE 707

> _Originally posted by TURTLE 62_@Aug 1 2009, 10:34 PM~14650009
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> single pump in the works  :0
> *


bout time :biggrin:


----------



## TRURIDERHYDRAULICS

> _Originally posted by CE 707_@Aug 2 2009, 11:26 AM~14652136
> *bout time  :biggrin:
> *


que onda bro.....como estas


----------



## CE 707

> _Originally posted by TRURIDERHYDRAULICS_@Aug 2 2009, 08:18 PM~14655409
> *que onda bro.....como estas
> *


im alright bro just trying to keep my head above water how bout you bro


----------



## 1 GANGSTA COUPE

> _Originally posted by madmax64_@Aug 1 2009, 07:14 PM~14649177
> *no mames :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *


 :0 :buttkick: can u get under the car any more ttt for tr


----------



## TURTLE 62

> _Originally posted by 1 GANGSTA COUPE_@Aug 6 2009, 08:07 PM~14698349
> *:0  :buttkick: can u get under the car any more ttt for tr
> *


ke onda homie


----------



## TRURIDERHYDRAULICS

> _Originally posted by 1 GANGSTA COUPE_@Aug 6 2009, 08:07 PM~14698349
> *:0  :buttkick: can u get under the car any more ttt for tr
> *


aaaaaaaaaa,apoco tu estas tan delgado guey........ :roflmao: :rofl:


----------



## TURTLE 62

> _Originally posted by 1 GANGSTA COUPE_@Aug 6 2009, 08:07 PM~14698349
> *:0  :buttkick: can u get under the car any more ttt for tr
> *


thats why we lift them :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## DVS

> _Originally posted by TRURIDERHYDRAULICS_@Aug 6 2009, 07:35 PM~14698617
> *aaaaaaaaaa,apoco tu estas tan delgado guey........ :roflmao:  :rofl:
> *


Hey didn't the jack stands strink when you had my car. :roflmao:


----------



## TRURIDERHYDRAULICS

> _Originally posted by DVS_@Aug 7 2009, 04:22 PM~14706178
> *Hey didn't the jack stands strink when you had my car.  :roflmao:
> *


 :0


----------



## DVS

> _Originally posted by TRURIDERHYDRAULICS_@Aug 7 2009, 04:47 PM~14706702
> *:0
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## CE 707

:wave:


----------



## TRURIDERHYDRAULICS

> _Originally posted by CE 707_@Aug 10 2009, 10:29 AM~14724833
> *:wave:
> *


hows the car working.........did you get the springs.........


----------



## TRURIDERHYDRAULICS

Ready to be picked up bro


----------



## TRURIDERHYDRAULICS




----------



## TRURIDERHYDRAULICS




----------



## TRURIDERHYDRAULICS

Quick preview of the 63 sorry pyramid I mean plyhrd :0 








Don’t give me shit on the gage; it's just a mock up gage.. :biggrin:


----------



## 65chevyridah

> _Originally posted by TRURIDERHYDRAULICS_@Aug 10 2009, 12:38 PM~14726048
> *Quick preview of the 63 sorry pyramid I mean plyhrd  :0
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Don’t give me shit on the gage; it's just a mock up gage..  :biggrin:
> *


damn thomas shit lookn good :biggrin: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## plynhrd

> _Originally posted by TRURIDERHYDRAULICS_@Aug 10 2009, 12:38 PM~14726048
> *Quick preview of the 63 sorry pyramid I mean plyhrd  :0
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Don’t give me shit on the gage; it's just a mock up gage..  :biggrin:
> *



:0 :angry: :roflmao: :roflmao: hey so the way the rear is done it should have no prob holdin the pressure I got in touch with dude on his topic
( aircraft hydraulics rollinarounds )


----------



## CE 707

> _Originally posted by TRURIDERHYDRAULICS_@Aug 10 2009, 10:52 AM~14725048
> *hows the car working.........did you get the springs.........
> *


  i had to use the money to get a fuel pump for it cuz it went out


----------



## CE4LIFE

> _Originally posted by TRURIDERHYDRAULICS_@Aug 10 2009, 12:38 PM~14726048
> *Quick preview of the 63 sorry pyramid I mean plyhrd  :0
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Don’t give me shit on the gage; it's just a mock up gage..  :biggrin:
> *


----------



## TURTLE 62

> _Originally posted by TRURIDERHYDRAULICS_@Aug 10 2009, 12:38 PM~14726048
> *Quick preview of the 63 sorry pyramid I mean plyhrd  :0
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Don’t give me shit on the gage; it's just a mock up gage..  :biggrin:
> *


 :yes: :yes: :yes:


----------



## TRURIDERHYDRAULICS

whats up D i see you


----------



## TRURIDERHYDRAULICS

So what's up for Vegas?????????????????? who's all going??????????????????


----------



## Psta

> _Originally posted by TRURIDERHYDRAULICS_@Aug 10 2009, 01:38 PM~14726048
> *Quick preview of the 63 sorry pyramid I mean plyhrd  :0
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Don’t give me shit on the gage; it's just a mock up gage..  :biggrin:
> *


----------



## DVS

> _Originally posted by TRURIDERHYDRAULICS_@Aug 12 2009, 08:03 PM~14752449
> *So what's up for Vegas?????????????????? who's all going??????????????????
> *


 :nono: :tears:


----------



## TURTLE 62

> _Originally posted by DVS_@Aug 13 2009, 10:53 AM~14757584
> *:nono:  :tears:
> *


 :dunno: :dunno: Y


----------



## DVS

> _Originally posted by TURTLE 62_@Aug 13 2009, 01:02 PM~14759626
> *:dunno:  :dunno:  Y
> *


Trying not to spend money. No future jobs setup after this one as of right now. Good thing is that this one is supposed to last until about April.


----------



## DELTORO HYDRAULICS

some clean work here.


----------



## TRURIDERHYDRAULICS

> _Originally posted by DELTORO HYDRAULICS_@Aug 13 2009, 10:51 PM~14765710
> *some clean work here.
> *


Thank you bro


----------



## TURTLE 62

:biggrin:


----------



## Hustler on the go

ttt


----------



## Eddie-Money

:thumbsup:


----------



## DVS

:biggrin:


----------



## TRURIDERHYDRAULICS

> _Originally posted by DVS_@Aug 17 2009, 09:18 PM~14799503
> *:biggrin:
> *


Que onda :biggrin:


----------



## plynhrd

what up :thumbsup:


----------



## CE 707

> _Originally posted by plynhrd_@Aug 18 2009, 04:20 AM~14802070
> *what up  :thumbsup:
> *


what it dew bro


----------



## plynhrd

:no:


----------



## DVS

> _Originally posted by TRURIDERHYDRAULICS_@Aug 17 2009, 10:39 PM~14801299
> *Que onda  :biggrin:
> *


Nada just gettitng my money in order again so I can try and finish this damn car.


----------



## TURTLE 62

> _Originally posted by plynhrd_@Aug 20 2009, 04:09 AM~14825062
> *:no:
> *


----------



## TURTLE 62

> _Originally posted by DVS_@Aug 20 2009, 03:16 PM~14830311
> *Nada just gettitng my money in order again so I can try and finish this damn car.
> *


 :yes: :yes: :yes:


----------



## DVS

> _Originally posted by TURTLE 62_@Aug 20 2009, 02:18 PM~14830328
> *:yes:  :yes:  :yes:
> *


When I grow up I want to be like Jose. Mr. 10 projects at once. :biggrin:


----------



## CE 707

> _Originally posted by DVS_@Aug 20 2009, 09:35 PM~14834544
> *When I grow up I want to be like Jose. Mr. 10 projects at once.  :biggrin:
> *


x2 :biggrin:


----------



## TURTLE 62

> _Originally posted by DVS_@Aug 20 2009, 09:35 PM~14834544
> *When I grow up I want to be like Jose. Mr. 10 projects at once.  :biggrin:
> *


 :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: Its just to keep my self from getting bored.................... So I guess I woun't be bored the rest of my days :biggrin:


----------



## DVS

> _Originally posted by TURTLE 62_@Aug 21 2009, 01:45 PM~14841569
> *:biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  Its just to keep my self from getting bored.................... So I guess I woun't be bored the rest of my days :biggrin:
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## streetrider

> _Originally posted by TURTLE 62_@Aug 15 2009, 09:23 PM~14779957
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> :biggrin:
> *


 :wow: :wow: :wow: :wow:


----------



## Hustler on the go

:thumbsup:


----------



## TURTLE 62

:biggrin:


----------



## TURTLE 62

TR Repping at texas show :biggrin:


----------



## TURTLE 62

VEGAS SHOW :biggrin:


----------



## TURTLE 62




----------



## TURTLE 62




----------



## TURTLE 62




----------



## TURTLE 62




----------



## TURTLE 62




----------



## TURTLE 62

THIS WAS AFTER HOURS BEFORE


















NOW IS BACK TO THE DRAWING BOARD! :yes: :yes: :yes:


----------



## TURTLE 62

This is "MUERTECARLO" now!


----------



## CE 707

> _Originally posted by TURTLE 62_@Aug 24 2009, 09:02 PM~14870444
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> :biggrin:
> *


glad to see it on the ground bro looking tight


----------



## TURTLE 62

> _Originally posted by CE 707_@Aug 26 2009, 12:53 AM~14884001
> *glad to see it on the ground bro looking tight
> *


:yes: :yes: :yes: thanks bro little by little atleast I can drive it again :biggrin:


----------



## plynhrd

> _Originally posted by TURTLE 62_@Aug 24 2009, 09:02 PM~14870444
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> :biggrin:
> *


 :thumbsup: sweet


----------



## 1 GANGSTA COUPE

> _Originally posted by TURTLE 62_@Aug 25 2009, 08:20 PM~14882062
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This is "MUERTECARLO" now!
> *


wud up turtle lookin good :biggrin:


----------



## Cadillac Heaven

> _Originally posted by TURTLE 62_@Aug 25 2009, 09:20 PM~14882062
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This is "MUERTECARLO" now!
> *


that mural is bad!!! who did it?

are you the guy who used to live up in castro valley??


----------



## TURTLE 62

> _Originally posted by 1 GANGSTA COUPE_@Aug 26 2009, 05:19 PM~14890593
> *wud up turtle lookin good :biggrin:
> *


Thanks bro


----------



## TURTLE 62

> _Originally posted by Cadillac Heaven_@Aug 26 2009, 08:12 PM~14892455
> *that mural is bad!!! who did it?
> 
> are you the guy who used to live up in castro valley??
> *


no bro I bougt the car from him and now I'm redoing it :biggrin:


----------



## Cadillac Heaven

> _Originally posted by TURTLE 62_@Aug 26 2009, 11:04 PM~14894291
> *no bro I bougt the car from him and now I'm redoing it  :biggrin:
> *


oh cool, hope to see it back out  so who did that mural?? :biggrin:


----------



## TURTLE 62

mural done by sal O. C.
here is da links
http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?showtopic=476037
http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?showtopic=476040


----------



## CE 707

anyone home lol a turtle it was good to see you last nite and thank you ones again bro


----------



## CE4LIFE

thanks a lot turtle for coming by didn't think my car was gonna start but thanks to excandalow we made it home... =)


----------



## TURTLE 62

> _Originally posted by CE 707+Aug 28 2009, 01:04 PM~14911196-->
> 
> 
> 
> anyone home lol a turtle it was good to see you last nite and thank you ones again bro
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-CE4LIFE_@Aug 28 2009, 04:35 PM~14913866
> *thanks a lot turtle for coming by didn't think my car was gonna start but thanks to excandalow we made it home... =)
> *


No problemo any time guys :biggrin: I'm glad you guys made it home ok :thumbsup:


----------



## TURTLE 62

> _Originally posted by 1 GANGSTA COUPE_@Aug 26 2009, 05:19 PM~14890593
> *wud up turtle lookin good :biggrin:
> *


Thanks bro :biggrin:


----------



## TURTLE 62

some work of our homie sal :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## TRURIDERHYDRAULICS

> _Originally posted by TURTLE 62_@Aug 28 2009, 10:43 PM~14916843
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> some work of our homie sal  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0


----------



## CE 707

> _Originally posted by TURTLE 62_@Aug 28 2009, 10:43 PM~14916843
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> some work of our homie sal  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


that shit is tight as fuck I hope I can come up with some cash to get some stuff done


----------



## TURTLE 62

ok guys here is some of the work we have done to the 58 enjoy :biggrin: :biggrin: 


ok this is the trunk and setup :biggrin: 


















































Ok this is how my gages are going to look at nigth


----------



## CE4LIFE

> _Originally posted by TURTLE 62_@Aug 30 2009, 09:10 PM~14930968
> *ok guys here is some of the work we have done to the 58 enjoy :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> ok this is the trunk and setup :biggrin:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ok this is how my gages are going to look at nigth
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


58 looking good bro :thumbsup:


----------



## TURTLE 62

> _Originally posted by CE4LIFE_@Aug 30 2009, 09:38 PM~14931346
> *58 looking good bro :thumbsup:
> *


whats up mike I see you big doug!
Thanks bro :biggrin:


----------



## TRURIDERHYDRAULICS

> _Originally posted by TURTLE 62_@Aug 30 2009, 09:40 PM~14931359
> *whats up mike I see you big doug!
> Thanks bro :biggrin:
> *


O NO :0 Just abaout finish. How the shop comming along??


----------



## TURTLE 62

> _Originally posted by TRURIDERHYDRAULICS_@Aug 31 2009, 09:08 PM~14942864
> *O NO  :0  Just abaout finish.  How the shop comming along??
> *


Is caming togeter like a puzzle, fells biger than the house :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: o well thats the dream right 5 car garage whom cares about the rest of the house I will be spending more time there any ways :biggrin:


----------



## Bad-Influnce

> _Originally posted by TURTLE 62_@Aug 30 2009, 09:10 PM~14930968
> *ok guys here is some of the work we have done to the 58 enjoy :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> ok this is the trunk and setup :biggrin:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ok this is how my gages are going to look at nigth
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 DAMN FAM LOOKS GREAT U ALWAYS DO GOOD WORK!!!!! :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## Hustler on the go

:thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## west coast ridaz

> _Originally posted by TURTLE 62_@Aug 30 2009, 09:10 PM~14930968
> *ok guys here is some of the work we have done to the 58 enjoy :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> ok this is the trunk and setup :biggrin:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ok this is how my gages are going to look at nigth
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


looks good what will the small tanks be for more oil


----------



## Cadillac Heaven

> _Originally posted by CE 707_@Aug 29 2009, 12:21 AM~14917516
> *that shit is tight as fuck I hope I can come up with some cash to get some stuff done
> *


x2 that guy is bad!


----------



## Cadillac Heaven

> _Originally posted by TURTLE 62_@Aug 31 2009, 10:37 PM~14944041
> *Is caming togeter like a puzzle, fells biger than the house :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin: o well thats the dream right 5 car garage whom cares about the rest of the house I will be spending more time there any ways :biggrin:
> *


 :yes: sounds like my garage... its bigger than my house, literally! :biggrin:


----------



## TRURIDERHYDRAULICS

> _Originally posted by west coast ridaz_@Sep 1 2009, 07:23 PM~14952968
> *looks good what will the small tanks be for more oil
> *


The left and right one are kind of like an accumulator, the one in the center is oil reserve. :biggrin:


----------



## TRURIDERHYDRAULICS

Another one thats in the works "TR HYRDAULICS"  








































Some old set ups we did from the past
















































:biggrin:


----------



## Cadillac Heaven

you guys always do nice setups :thumbsup: 

if your gonna hop on that top setup i wouldnt put those slowdowns in front of the dumps though, they will probably break...


----------



## TURTLE 62

AUNQUE MAL PAGUEN ELLAS!!!!!! :dunno: :dunno: :dunno: I don't know how peaple can be so ....................................ahhhhhhhhhhhh! its not wort it :angry: You doing bad ass work Migdog the work speaks for it self!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## TURTLE 62

> _Originally posted by Cadillac Heaven_@Sep 1 2009, 10:14 PM~14955480
> *you guys always do nice setups :thumbsup:
> 
> if your gonna hop on that top setup i wouldnt put those slowdowns in front of the dumps though, they will probably break...
> *


Wich one exactly? some are happers and the one with the blue tape is ment for show


----------



## TRURIDERHYDRAULICS

> _Originally posted by TURTLE 62_@Sep 1 2009, 10:23 PM~14955583
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AUNQUE MAL PAGUEN ELLAS!!!!!! :dunno:  :dunno:  :dunno: I don't know how peaple can be so ....................................ahhhhhhhhhhhh! its not wort it :angry:  You doing bad ass work Migdog the work speaks for it self!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:
> *


Just to. clear things up I only did the back pump, someone else did the set up.


----------



## TRURIDERHYDRAULICS

> _Originally posted by Cadillac Heaven_@Sep 1 2009, 10:14 PM~14955480
> *you guys always do nice setups :thumbsup:
> 
> if your gonna hop on that top setup i wouldnt put those slowdowns in front of the dumps though, they will probably break...
> *


It should be kool, low pressure its for the rear........Pump is not complete still need to add more fittings


----------



## TRURIDERHYDRAULICS

> _Originally posted by Cadillac Heaven_@Sep 1 2009, 10:14 PM~14955480
> *you guys always do nice setups :thumbsup:
> 
> if your gonna hop on that top setup i wouldnt put those slowdowns in front of the dumps though, they will probably break...
> *


It should be kool, low pressure its for the rear........Pump is not complete still need to add more fittings


----------



## TRURIDERHYDRAULICS

"TR" can also do your house up. He did a whole lot of work to this house, knocked down walls, redid the floors, paint, kitchen, ect. Just hit up turtle :0


----------



## TURTLE 62

> _Originally posted by TRURIDERHYDRAULICS_@Sep 2 2009, 05:53 PM~14963296
> *"TR" can also do your house up. He did a whole lot of work to this house, knocked down walls, redid the floors, paint, kitchen, ect. Just hit up turtle :0
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


THANKS FU :biggrin:


----------



## SHOWTIME916

damn that house looks bad ass. 

hope things are good with you guys the setups are imaculate.


----------



## TRURIDERHYDRAULICS

> _Originally posted by SHOWTIME916_@Sep 2 2009, 08:49 PM~14965253
> *damn that house looks bad ass.
> 
> hope things are good with you guys the setups are imaculate.
> *


Turtle’s parent’s house.  Things are cool


----------



## DVS

> _Originally posted by TRURIDERHYDRAULICS_@Sep 2 2009, 04:53 PM~14963296
> *"TR" can also do your house up. He did a whole lot of work to this house, knocked down walls, redid the floors, paint, kitchen, ect. Just hit up turtle :0
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


Chingado turtle te avientas bro.


----------



## TRURIDERHYDRAULICS

Hes good with WOOD :0 lol


----------



## DVS

> _Originally posted by TRURIDERHYDRAULICS_@Sep 3 2009, 09:00 PM~14976921
> *Hes good with WOOD :0  lol
> *


 :0 :roflmao:


----------



## TURTLE 62

> _Originally posted by TRURIDERHYDRAULICS+Sep 3 2009, 10:00 PM~14976921-->
> 
> 
> 
> Hes good with WOOD :0  lol
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-DVS_@Sep 4 2009, 09:46 AM~14980143
> *:0  :roflmao:
> *












:nono: :nono: :nono:


----------



## TURTLE 62

:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## TRURIDERHYDRAULICS

> _Originally posted by TURTLE 62_@Sep 4 2009, 08:37 PM~14985381
> * :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao: :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *


That shit is tight :rofl: :rofl:


----------



## CANNONBALL Z

:roflmao: :nono: :nono: :loco: :rant: :rant: :roflmao: IBET THAT WAS HIS MOM AT THE END.


----------



## plynhrd

> _Originally posted by TRURIDERHYDRAULICS_@Sep 3 2009, 10:00 PM~14976921
> *Hes good with WOOD :0  lol
> *


 :0 :0 :0


----------



## DVS

> _Originally posted by TURTLE 62_@Sep 4 2009, 07:17 PM~14985211
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> :nono:  :nono:  :nono:
> *


Hey why crying?


----------



## Hustler on the go

ttt


----------



## TRURIDERHYDRAULICS

> _Originally posted by Hustler on the go_@Sep 7 2009, 08:49 PM~15009696
> *ttt
> *


whats going on bro. are u ready or what??


----------



## TURTLE 62

DRINK A BEER OR SMOKE A JOINT!!!!!!!!!!!! 
uffin:  uffin: uffin:
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=bRWY_bY2Poo


----------



## Bad-Influnce

Whats Gd homie how is the FAM Im almost done with the body work and ready 4 paint then I will b ready 4 U to PUT MY CAR ON THE BUMPER!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! :biggrin:


----------



## Hustler on the go

> _Originally posted by TRURIDERHYDRAULICS_@Sep 7 2009, 09:14 PM~15009945
> *whats going on bro.  are u ready or what??
> *


Soon very Soon.        . And when it does come home you the first I am going to call. :biggrin:


----------



## TRURIDERHYDRAULICS

> _Originally posted by Hustler on the go_@Sep 10 2009, 09:05 PM~15045589
> *Soon very Soon.              . And when it does come home you the first I am going to call. :biggrin:
> *


 :thumbsup:


----------



## madmax64

> this is my new proyect :biggrin:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [/quote
> 
> 
> ya dame mi carro :cheesy: :cheesy:


----------



## Capital City Ent.




----------



## TRURIDERHYDRAULICS

> this is my new proyect :biggrin:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [/quote
> ya dame mi carro :cheesy: :cheesy:
> 
> 
> 
> Is that right......que onda guey........are you going to lo-lystics???
Click to expand...


----------



## TRURIDERHYDRAULICS

> this is my new proyect :biggrin:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [/quote
> ya dame mi carro :cheesy: :cheesy:
> 
> 
> 
> Is that right.......que onda guye.........are you going to lo-lystics?
Click to expand...


----------



## CE 707

> _Originally posted by TURTLE 62_@Aug 30 2009, 09:10 PM~14930968
> *ok guys here is some of the work we have done to the 58 enjoy :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> ok this is the trunk and setup :biggrin:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ok this is how my gages are going to look at nigth
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


dam bro its came a long way from when I seen it last looking tight bro


----------



## TURTLE 62

> this is my new proyect :biggrin:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ya dame mi carro :cheesy: :cheesy:
> 
> Thanks E
> 
> 
> And here are some random pictures of what's on the agenda :biggrin: :biggrin:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> here is the rear end that was cut 1 1/4 so the car lays and rolls :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## madmax64

> _Originally posted by TRURIDERHYDRAULICS_@Sep 14 2009, 05:52 PM~15080345
> *Is that right.......que onda guye.........are you going to lo-lystics?
> *




simon I will see u there :biggrin:


----------



## DVS

> this is my new proyect :biggrin:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [/quote
> ya dame mi carro :cheesy: :cheesy:
> 
> 
> 
> Cuando te lo de tu dame el mio. :biggrin:
Click to expand...


----------



## Cali-Stylz

> TR Repping at texas show :biggrin:
> /quote]
> 
> 
> Al's right? Did he move to texas or sell it?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> :angry: Dont know how that got in here.


----------



## Cali-Stylz

> This is "MUERTECARLO" now!</span>
> /quote]
> <span style=\'color:green\'>Nevermind, just read back a few pages... badass mural! :thumbsup:


----------



## TRURIDERHYDRAULICS

> TR Repping at texas show :biggrin:
> /quote]
> Al's right? Did he move to texas or sell it?
> 
> 
> 
> $8,000 or best offer
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> /quote]
> :thumbsup: Great deal for a completly updated Lac.
> 
> 
> 
> Nice :biggrin:
> 
> Click to expand...
Click to expand...


----------



## TRURIDERHYDRAULICS

Que onda tortugita onde estas guey!!


----------



## TURTLE 62

> _Originally posted by TRURIDERHYDRAULICS_@Sep 15 2009, 11:00 PM~15095244
> *Que onda tortugita onde estas guey!!
> *


thas right I was gone for a minute but Im back! :cheesy: I been moving things arround so I can put the toys where they belong :biggrin:


----------



## TURTLE 62

And also been working on the new garage is almost done :biggrin: 


Got this bish on her new home!  









And sorry NO! you can't see wats on door #1 or #2 :nono: :nono: :nono: 













































JK I will post pictures soon :biggrin:


----------



## Lac Rida

Hey check out the top on the trey they just finished it. Man it came out nice!! Coming your way next!!! TR car

http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?s...=356630&st=3300


----------



## TURTLE 62

> _Originally posted by Lac Rida_@Sep 17 2009, 10:53 PM~15115509
> *Hey check out the top on the trey they just finished it. Man it came out nice!! Coming your way next!!! TR car
> 
> http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?s...=356630&st=3300
> *
































   :worship: :worship: :worship: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: LOOKS REAL NICE D


----------



## TURTLE 62




----------



## TRURIDERHYDRAULICS

> _Originally posted by Lac Rida_@Sep 17 2009, 10:53 PM~15115509
> *Hey check out the top on the trey they just finished it. Man it came out nice!! Coming your way next!!! TR car
> 
> http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?s...=356630&st=3300
> *


 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0


----------



## Hustler on the go

:wave: :wave:


----------



## CE 707

> _Originally posted by TURTLE 62_@Sep 17 2009, 10:28 PM~15115275
> *And also been working on the new garage is almost done :biggrin:
> Got this bish on her new home!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And sorry NO! you can't see wats on door #1 or #2  :nono:  :nono:  :nono:
> JK I will post pictures soon :biggrin:
> *


:thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## TURTLE 62

> _Originally posted by Hustler on the go+Sep 18 2009, 05:50 PM~15122276-->
> 
> 
> 
> :wave:  :wave:
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> :wave: :wave: :wave: :wave:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-CE 707_@Sep 20 2009, 02:14 AM~15131342
> *:thumbsup:  :thumbsup:
> *


----------



## TRURIDERHYDRAULICS

> _Originally posted by TURTLE 62_@Sep 18 2009, 12:11 AM~15115927
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> :worship:  :worship:  :worship:  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:  LOOKS REAL NICE D
> *


looking tight D i cant wait to get my hands on it! :0


----------



## TURTLE 62

:yes: :yes: :yes: I like it :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## Hustler on the go

x2


----------



## Hustler on the go

ttt


----------



## TURTLE 62

> _Originally posted by Hustler on the go+Sep 22 2009, 08:17 PM~15158461-->
> 
> 
> 
> x2
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-Hustler on the go_@Sep 23 2009, 08:18 PM~15169182
> *ttt
> *


 :wave: :wave: :wave:


----------



## FantasyCustoms

> _Originally posted by TURTLE 62_@Aug 28 2009, 10:43 PM~14916843
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> some work of our homie sal  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *



Dam........................ I should take my trunk out to cali


----------



## TURTLE 62

> _Originally posted by FantasyCustoms_@Sep 23 2009, 10:50 PM~15170869
> *Dam........................ I should take my trunk out to cali
> *


 :yes: :yes: :yes: :yes:


----------



## FantasyCustoms

> _Originally posted by TURTLE 62_@Sep 23 2009, 11:56 PM~15171313
> *:yes:  :yes:  :yes:  :yes:
> *


I love the style and skill how much should I bring :biggrin: 

And how do I get ahold of him :cheesy:


----------



## Hustler on the go

> _Originally posted by TURTLE 62_@Sep 23 2009, 08:54 PM~15169521
> *:wave:  :wave:  :wave:
> *


wuz up how you doing, who does those murals???


----------



## TURTLE 62

> _Originally posted by FantasyCustoms+Sep 23 2009, 11:59 PM~15171326-->
> 
> 
> 
> I love the style and skill how much should I bring  :biggrin:
> 
> And how do I get ahold of him  :cheesy:
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-Hustler on the go_@Sep 24 2009, 01:42 PM~15175679
> *wuz up how you doing, who does those murals???
> *


SAL FROM OC HERE IS THE LINKS  


http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?showtopic=476037

http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?showtopic=476040


----------



## CE 707

> _Originally posted by TURTLE 62_@Sep 23 2009, 08:54 PM~15169521
> *:wave:  :wave:  :wave:
> *


what up bro you guys comming up for the show


----------



## TURTLE 62

> _Originally posted by CE 707_@Sep 25 2009, 06:20 PM~15187946
> *what up bro you guys comming up for the show
> *


dont know yet are you guys showing or just going?


----------



## CE 707

> _Originally posted by TURTLE 62_@Sep 26 2009, 04:01 PM~15194168
> *dont know yet are you guys showing or just going?
> *


im trying to show this is one of the big show of the year


----------



## TURTLE 62

> _Originally posted by CE 707_@Sep 26 2009, 04:06 PM~15194181
> *im trying to show this is one of the big show of the year
> *


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## TRURIDERHYDRAULICS

I just picked up some goodies :0


----------



## TURTLE 62

2 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
2 Members: TURTLE 62, TRURIDERHYDRAULICS

what up fu I see you Go to sleep!!! :angry: :angry:


----------



## CE 707

> _Originally posted by TRURIDERHYDRAULICS_@Sep 26 2009, 09:12 PM~15196015
> *I just picked up some goodies  :0
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :0 its all down hill from here chrome looks good bro


----------



## TURTLE 62

GOOD TIMES HA MIGUEL!!!!!!!!!!!!!

AND LONG NIGHTS TOO WE WOULD HAVE TO CAME BACK TO GO TO WORK TOO! :loco: BUT IT WAS COOL


----------



## TURTLE 62

I FOUND SOME OF THEIM SORRY I COULDN'T HOLD IT!













:barf: :barf: :barf:


----------



## TRURIDERHYDRAULICS

> _Originally posted by TURTLE 62_@Sep 27 2009, 08:42 AM~15198284
> *
> 
> 
> 
> GOOD TIMES HA MIGUEL!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> 
> AND LONG NIGHTS TOO WE WOULD HAVE TO CAME BACK TO GO TO WORK TOO! :loco:  BUT IT WAS COOL
> *


I hate that slow motion shit but real riders right there, clean cars that drive and hop! That’s a Truerider!! :biggrin:


----------



## plynhrd

> _Originally posted by TRURIDERHYDRAULICS_@Sep 26 2009, 09:12 PM~15196015
> *I just picked up some goodies  :0
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :cheesy:


----------



## Hustler on the go

ttt


----------



## TURTLE 62

> _Originally posted by plynhrd_@Sep 28 2009, 10:18 AM~15207118
> *:cheesy:
> *


what up phyramid! :wave: :wave: :wave:


----------



## TRURIDERHYDRAULICS

> _Originally posted by TURTLE 62_@Sep 28 2009, 05:01 PM~15211148
> *what up phyramid! :wave:  :wave:  :wave:
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## plynhrd

> _Originally posted by TURTLE 62_@Sep 28 2009, 05:01 PM~15211148
> *what up phyramid! :wave:  :wave:  :wave:
> *


:roflmao: :wave:
what up turtle the garage / shop is lookin badazz


----------



## TRURIDERHYDRAULICS

I would I be wrong putting these lower A-arms up for sale?? I have not yet heard from the customer and I have left messages and talked to him in person to come pick them up, it’s been about a month so I’m going to give him one more week, if I get no answer I’m going to sale them. I don’t want to be a dick but I tried numerous times to get this issue resolved. I understand times are hard but at least return my phone calls and let me know what’s going on. :biggrin:


----------



## TRURIDERHYDRAULICS

> _Originally posted by plynhrd_@Sep 29 2009, 04:58 PM~15221539
> *:roflmao:      :wave:
> what up turtle the garage / shop is lookin badazz
> *


What up pyramid? It coming together like some sweaty butt checks! :biggrin:


----------



## TURTLE 62

> _Originally posted by TRURIDERHYDRAULICS_@Sep 29 2009, 09:33 PM~15224573
> *I would I be wrong putting these lower A-arms up for sale??  I have not yet heard from the customer and I have left messages and talked to him in person to come pick them up, it’s been about a month so I’m going to give him one more week, if I get no answer I’m going to sale them.  I don’t want to be a dick but I tried numerous times to get this issue resolved. I understand times are hard but at least return my phone calls and let me know what’s going on. :biggrin:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


I don't think is wrong specially if you called them and they already know that they ready then you call left a message and they don’t call back that’s disrespectful
now we all work to make a living so by now you not only invested your time but materials as well so fuck that I would E-bay that shit they look halo nice I bet you will get more than what he owes you!


----------



## SHOWTIME916

> _Originally posted by TRURIDERHYDRAULICS_@Sep 29 2009, 09:33 PM~15224573
> *I would I be wrong putting these lower A-arms up for sale??  I have not yet heard from the customer and I have left messages and talked to him in person to come pick them up, it’s been about a month so I’m going to give him one more week, if I get no answer I’m going to sale them.  I don’t want to be a dick but I tried numerous times to get this issue resolved. I understand times are hard but at least return my phone calls and let me know what’s going on. :biggrin:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


Miguel, i know someone that has a 68 impala that might buy those. Ill let him know for you. Do you have the uppers also?


----------



## plynhrd

> _Originally posted by TRURIDERHYDRAULICS_@Sep 29 2009, 09:37 PM~15224605
> *What up pyramid? It coming together like some sweaty butt checks!  :biggrin:
> *


sup homeslice ill prolly swing bye fri ill hit you up


----------



## TURTLE 62

> _Originally posted by plynhrd_@Sep 29 2009, 04:58 PM~15221539
> *:roflmao:      :wave:
> what up turtle the garage / shop is lookin badazz
> *


Thanks bro


----------



## TRURIDERHYDRAULICS

> _Originally posted by plynhrd_@Sep 30 2009, 03:26 PM~15231286
> *sup homeslice ill prolly swing bye fri ill hit you up
> *


Ill let you know when im ready


----------



## TRURIDERHYDRAULICS

> _Originally posted by SHOWTIME916_@Sep 30 2009, 12:22 AM~15225746
> *Miguel, i know someone that has a 68 impala that might buy those. Ill let him know for you. Do you have the uppers also?
> *


Ill let you know when im ready.


----------



## TURTLE 62

2 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
2 Members: TURTLE 62, TRURIDERHYDRAULICS
watup niag!


----------



## TRURIDERHYDRAULICS

> _Originally posted by TURTLE 62_@Sep 30 2009, 08:43 PM~15234741
> *2 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
> 2 Members: TURTLE 62, TRURIDERHYDRAULICS
> watup niag!
> *


you going to get that frame :0


----------



## DVS

> _Originally posted by TRURIDERHYDRAULICS_@Sep 30 2009, 09:08 PM~15235816
> *you going to get that frame :0
> *


Fresno?


----------



## TRURIDERHYDRAULICS

> _Originally posted by DVS_@Oct 1 2009, 03:15 PM~15241754
> *Fresno?
> *


Que onda bro are u ready


----------



## TURTLE 62

TTT


----------



## EXCANDALOW

Q~VO HOMIE TORTUGA!!


----------



## TURTLE 62

THIS WAS AFTER HOURS BEFORE


















NOW IS BACK TO THE DRAWING BOARD! :yes: :yes: :yes:



































































This is "MUERTECARLO" now!


----------



## TURTLE 62

fully wrap and molded the only way to go!












Its ok don't trip doug you know that's not the secret weapon :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: in fact here's some more of what's coming to the streets from the TR team. :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## TURTLE 62

> _Originally posted by EXCANDALOW_@Oct 2 2009, 01:19 PM~15250263
> *Q~VO HOMIE TORTUGA!!
> *


orale EXCANDALOW good talking with you bro look forwar to do some bizz :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## TURTLE 62




----------



## TURTLE 62




----------



## DVS

> _Originally posted by TRURIDERHYDRAULICS_@Oct 1 2009, 03:55 PM~15242707
> *Que onda bro are u ready
> *


No trying to get a few things in order before I mess with the car again. :tears:


----------



## Hustler on the go

ttt


----------



## TRURIDERHYDRAULICS

> _Originally posted by Hustler on the go_@Oct 5 2009, 12:51 PM~15273203
> *ttt
> *


Ok, Up for sale! With ball joints. Wrapped and molded, the right way. Not built for a hopper cuz ball joints are welded for that clean look but would work cool for a ryder. Come get them. :biggrin:


----------



## CE 707

:wave:


----------



## TRURIDERHYDRAULICS

I got this from another forum, I love the ryders in japan TR RYDERS right there!!!
3 Wheeling in reverse that some funny shit. 
http://img21.imageshack.us/i/wtrlowridernewyearmeeti.mp4/ :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## TURTLE 62

> _Originally posted by TRURIDERHYDRAULICS_@Oct 7 2009, 09:15 PM~15298641
> *I got this from another forum, I love the ryders in japan TR RYDERS right there!!!
> 3 Wheeling in reverse that some funny shit.
> http://img21.imageshack.us/i/wtrlowridernewyearmeeti.mp4/ :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *


right at 2:40 and 8:05 is bad lol


----------



## TRURIDERHYDRAULICS

> _Originally posted by TURTLE 62_@Oct 7 2009, 09:23 PM~15298738
> *right at 2:40 and 8:05 is bad lol
> *


another
http://img63.imageshack.us/i/thelowridercarshowjapan.mp4/


----------



## TURTLE 62

:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## plynhrd

:wave:


----------



## DVS

> _Originally posted by TURTLE 62_@Oct 8 2009, 11:36 AM~15303551
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *


Hey you want to stop buying projects. :biggrin:


----------



## TURTLE 62

> _Originally posted by DVS_@Oct 9 2009, 04:36 PM~15314546
> *Hey you want to stop buying projects.  :biggrin:
> *


neva!!!!!!! :biggrin:


----------



## TURTLE 62

This is what happens when TR team gets together to get shit done. :biggrin: 
Thanks migdog! :thumbsup: :thumbsup: 
So it went from this























this






















































































Now don’t get it twisted the car needs a lot of work and probably will stay like that for a wile since we are working in other projects but least we can ride now!


----------



## TRURIDERHYDRAULICS

> _Originally posted by TURTLE 62_@Oct 9 2009, 10:42 PM~15317248
> *This is what happens when TR team gets together to get shit done. :biggrin:
> Thanks migdog! :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:
> So it went from this
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> this
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Now don’t get it twisted the car needs a lot of work and probably will stay like that for a wile since we are working in other projects but least we can ride now!
> *


 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :worship: :worship: :worship: :worship: :worship: :worship: :worship: :worship:


----------



## DVS

Chingado!!!!!!!


----------



## Bad-Influnce

> _Originally posted by TURTLE 62_@Oct 9 2009, 10:42 PM~15317248
> *This is what happens when TR team gets together to get shit done. :biggrin:
> Thanks migdog! :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:
> So it went from this
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> this
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Now don’t get it twisted the car needs a lot of work and probably will stay like that for a wile since we are working in other projects but least we can ride now!
> *


 DAMN :0 IS THERE ANYTHING U CANT DO!!!!!! I LOVE IT :biggrin: :thumbsup:


----------



## Cadillac Heaven

great job on that 58... it looks beautiful! :thumbsup:


----------



## CE 707

> _Originally posted by TURTLE 62_@Oct 9 2009, 10:42 PM~15317248
> *This is what happens when TR team gets together to get shit done. :biggrin:
> Thanks migdog! :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:
> So it went from this
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> this
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Now don’t get it twisted the car needs a lot of work and probably will stay like that for a wile since we are working in other projects but least we can ride now!
> *


that shit is badass bro


----------



## plynhrd

dam the 58 looks sweet


----------



## TRURIDERHYDRAULICS

> _Originally posted by Bad-Influnce_@Oct 10 2009, 10:33 AM~15319278
> *DAMN :0  IS THERE ANYTHING U CANT DO!!!!!! I LOVE IT :biggrin:  :thumbsup:
> *


that’s what happens when the TR team gets together on a project!!! TRT TruRider Team :biggrin:


----------



## TRURIDERHYDRAULICS

> _Originally posted by TRURIDERHYDRAULICS_@Oct 11 2009, 12:39 PM~15324687
> *that’s what happens when the TR team gets together on a project!!!  TRT TruRider Team  :biggrin:
> *



























Another True Rider Team project in the making!


----------



## TURTLE 62

> _Originally posted by TRURIDERHYDRAULICS+Oct 9 2009, 11:08 PM~15317521-->
> 
> 
> 
> :0  :0  :worship:  :worship:
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> SAME GOES BACK TO YOU! :0 :0 :worship: :worship:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Originally posted by [email protected] 10 2009, 10:19 AM~15319213
> *Chingado!!!!!!!
> *
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> THANKS HURRY UP AND GET YOUR DONE
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Originally posted by [email protected] 10 2009, 10:33 AM~15319278
> *DAMN :0  IS THERE ANYTHING U CANT DO!!!!!! I LOVE IT :biggrin:  :thumbsup:
> *
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> NO **** THAT'S ABOUT IT! BESIDES THAT PAISAS WOUILD DO ANYTHING FOR THE RIGTH AMOUNT :biggrin:
> REMENBER THIS!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Originally posted by [email protected] 11 2009, 08:37 AM~14159530
> *Damn Cant wait hope Im next! :biggrin:
> *
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Originally posted by TURTLE [email protected] 16 2009, 03:05 PM~14208868
> *noup sorry bro my 58 is up next but dont trip he is just doing basic installation but with the truerider flavor, you what i mean   then you are next :biggrin:
> *
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Originally posted by Cadillac [email protected] 10 2009, 05:31 PM~15321120
> *great job on that 58... it looks beautiful! :thumbsup:
> *
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> THANKS BRO!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Originally posted by CE [email protected] 10 2009, 06:45 PM~15321416
> *that shit is badass bro
> *
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> THANKS E
> 
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-plynhrd_@Oct 10 2009, 10:38 PM~15322585
> *dam the 58 looks sweet
> *


THANKS PYRAMID CANT WAIT TILL YOUR'S IS DONE CUS IS GOINT TO CAME OUT TIGHT TOO!


----------



## TURTLE 62

> _Originally posted by TRURIDERHYDRAULICS_@Oct 11 2009, 12:48 PM~15324719
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Another True Rider Team project in the making!
> *


THIS ONE IS GOING TO CAME OUT TIGHT WITH THA OLD SCHOOL FLAVA :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## TURTLE 62




----------



## plynhrd

sup whos goin to the hop off in sac sun the 18th


----------



## CE 707

> _Originally posted by plynhrd_@Oct 14 2009, 05:07 PM~15357816
> *sup whos goin to the hop off in sac sun the 18th
> *


R U :biggrin:


----------



## CE 707

> _Originally posted by TRURIDERHYDRAULICS_@Sep 28 2009, 08:24 PM~15213510
> *:roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *


hay what up bro how have you been I lost yours and turtles number my phone took a shit on me


----------



## TRURIDERHYDRAULICS

> _Originally posted by CE 707_@Oct 14 2009, 07:38 PM~15359801
> *hay what up bro how have you been I lost yours and turtles number my phone took a shit on me
> *


925-584-2723 u going :biggrin:


----------



## TRURIDERHYDRAULICS

> _Originally posted by TURTLE 62_@Oct 11 2009, 08:48 PM~15328499
> *SAME GOES BACK TO YOU! :0  :0  :worship:  :worship:
> THANKS HURRY UP AND GET YOUR DONE
> NO ****,S THAT'S ABOUT IT! BESIDES THAT PAISAS WOUILD DO ANYTHING FOR THE RIGTH AMOUNT :biggrin:
> REMENBER THIS!
> THANKS BRO!
> THANKS E
> THANKS PYRAMID CANT WAIT TILL YOUR'S IS DONE CUS IS GOINT TO CAME OUT TIGHT TOO!
> *


----------



## TRURIDERHYDRAULICS

> _Originally posted by TRURIDERHYDRAULICS_@Oct 14 2009, 09:47 PM~15361814
> *
> *


So Bad-Influnce, don't take it wrong, what he was trying to say is he doesn't do ****'s :roflmao: :biggrin:


----------



## plynhrd

yea im ridn wid u e i got lik 3 916 numbers n i dont know which one to call? hit me up ill be in sac tomarrow and will proll spend the weekend up there


----------



## CE 707

> _Originally posted by plynhrd_@Oct 14 2009, 11:02 PM~15362693
> *yea im ridn wid u e i got lik 3 916 numbers n i dont know which one to call? hit me up ill be in sac tomarrow and will proll spend the weekend up there
> *


alright bro call any of them I have 3 jobs to run :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## OCSAL

What's up Miguel how is everything! turtle is here repping the TRT :biggrin:


----------



## OCSAL

So it went from this

















this
















































































Now don’t get it twisted the car needs a lot of work and probably will stay like that for a wile since we are working in other projects but least we can ride now! 

:thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## TRURIDERHYDRAULICS

> _Originally posted by OCSAL_@Oct 15 2009, 10:27 PM~15373843
> *What's up Miguel how is everything! turtle is here repping the TRT :biggrin:
> *


Que onda Sal, I'm almost ready for you to put it down


----------



## Cadillac Heaven

theres a hop tomorrow night at sams burgers in hayward...


----------



## TRURIDERHYDRAULICS

> _Originally posted by Cadillac Heaven_@Oct 16 2009, 07:22 PM~15382302
> *theres a hop tomorrow night at sams burgers in hayward...
> *


Thanks dawg cant make it its my sons b-day on Saturday


----------



## Cadillac Heaven

> _Originally posted by TRURIDERHYDRAULICS_@Oct 16 2009, 10:39 PM~15384044
> *Thanks dawg cant make it its my sons b-day on Saturday
> *


yea thats more importaint, have a good time...


----------



## TRURIDERHYDRAULICS

> _Originally posted by Cadillac Heaven_@Oct 17 2009, 12:16 AM~15384901
> *yea thats more importaint, have a good time...
> *


thanks dawg


----------



## Hustler on the go

ttt


----------



## Bad-Influnce

When the patterns get done and buy the parts I need I want to send it your way .


----------



## TRURIDERHYDRAULICS

> _Originally posted by Bad-Influnce_@Oct 19 2009, 12:07 PM~15401865
> *When the patterns get done and buy the parts I need I want to send it your way .
> *


come on down :biggrin:


----------



## Hustler on the go

:wave: :wave:


----------



## madmax64

:biggrin: :biggrin:


Qvo leyenda :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## plynhrd

:no:


----------



## gottie




----------



## CE 707

> _Originally posted by plynhrd_@Oct 21 2009, 07:21 PM~15428168
> *:no:
> *


 :roflmao:


----------



## TRURIDERHYDRAULICS

> _Originally posted by madmax64_@Oct 21 2009, 09:44 AM~15422037
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> Qvo leyenda  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


Que onda mijo como estas :biggrin:


----------



## Psta




----------



## plynhrd

sup


----------



## OCSAL

> _Originally posted by plynhrd_@Oct 23 2009, 10:29 PM~15451627
> *sup
> *


:wave: :wave: :wave:
what it do? piramid :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## TRURIDERHYDRAULICS

> _Originally posted by OCSAL_@Oct 23 2009, 11:00 PM~15451871
> *:wave:  :wave:  :wave:
> what it do? piramid  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *


hay Sal (turtle) que onda guye :biggrin: Im going to do some work the waggon. Single pump 25 batt going after max :0


----------



## TRURIDERHYDRAULICS

http://s108.photobucket.com/albums/n9/bub9...current=066.flv
looks good dawg, thats a Tru rider right there......drives.....hops.......chrome......paint.....interior and best of all convertible :0 You killing them dawg.


----------



## DVS

> _Originally posted by TRURIDERHYDRAULICS_@Oct 24 2009, 12:16 PM~15454843
> *http://s108.photobucket.com/albums/n9/bub9...current=066.flv
> looks good dawg, thats a Tru rider right there......drives.....hops.......chrome......paint.....interior and best of all convertible :0  You killing them dawg.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :thumbsup:


----------



## plynhrd

> _Originally posted by TRURIDERHYDRAULICS_@Oct 24 2009, 12:55 PM~15454746
> *hay Sal (turtle) que onda guye  :biggrin: Im going to do some work the waggon. Single pump 25 batt going after max :0
> *


 :0


----------



## OCSAL

looks good dawg, thats a Tru rider right there......drives.....hops.......chrome......paint.....interior and best of all convertible :0 You killing them dawg.









:worship: :worship: :worship: :worship: daaam! looking good Max :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## madmax64

> _Originally posted by TRURIDERHYDRAULICS_@Oct 24 2009, 12:55 PM~15454746
> *hay Sal (turtle) que onda guye  :biggrin: Im going to do some work the waggon. Single pump 25 batt going after max :0
> *




simon :biggrin: hause call :0


----------



## madmax64

> _Originally posted by TRURIDERHYDRAULICS_@Oct 24 2009, 01:16 PM~15454843
> *http://s108.photobucket.com/albums/n9/bub9...current=066.flv
> looks good dawg, thats a Tru rider right there......drives.....hops.......chrome......paint.....interior and best of all convertible :0  You killing them dawg.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *





grasias homie, Im trying to be like U 2 guys


----------



## OCSAL

> _Originally posted by madmax64_@Oct 25 2009, 01:01 AM~15458895
> *grasias homie, Im trying  to be like U 2 guys
> *


WATUP MAX THIS IS TURTLE "UNDERCOVER" dont say anithing :biggrin: YOU DOING DA DAM THING HOME BOY


----------



## madmax64

> _Originally posted by OCSAL_@Oct 25 2009, 10:05 AM~15460390
> *WATUP MAX THIS IS TURTLE "UNDERCOVER" dont say anithing :biggrin: YOU DOING DA DAM THING HOME BOY
> *




chale turtugita you got me :biggrin:


----------



## TRURIDERHYDRAULICS

> _Originally posted by madmax64_@Oct 25 2009, 12:55 AM~15458870
> *simon  :biggrin: hause call  :0
> *


Your car won’t make to my house :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: it's out of your area code :biggrin: but I can drive to you :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## DVS

> _Originally posted by TRURIDERHYDRAULICS_@Oct 25 2009, 07:22 PM~15464070
> *Your car won’t make to my house :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao: it's out of your area code :biggrin:  but I can drive to you  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## madmax64

> _Originally posted by TRURIDERHYDRAULICS_@Oct 25 2009, 08:22 PM~15464070
> *Your car won’t make to my house :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao: it's out of your area code :biggrin:  but I can drive to you  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *







fuck it meet me half way   I WILL PM U MY adrees :biggrin:


----------



## madmax64

> _Originally posted by TURTLE 62_@May 20 2009, 11:35 AM~13947320
> *SWINGING IT FROM THE DOOR!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *






:biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## OCSAL




----------



## TRURIDERHYDRAULICS

> _Originally posted by OCSAL_@Oct 25 2009, 11:00 PM~15465967
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


ttt


----------



## CE 707

> _Originally posted by TRURIDERHYDRAULICS_@Oct 28 2009, 06:40 PM~15497003
> *ttt
> *


what up bro


----------



## TRURIDERHYDRAULICS

> _Originally posted by CE 707_@Oct 29 2009, 03:11 PM~15506146
> *what up bro
> *


Que pasa.


----------



## CE 707

nothing much bro just trying to get ready to do somethings to this car :biggrin:


----------



## TRURIDERHYDRAULICS




----------



## CE 707

> _Originally posted by TRURIDERHYDRAULICS_@Oct 29 2009, 09:22 PM~15510284
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :0 :0 :0 :0 got dam that looks fresh


----------



## OCSAL

THIS MOFO LOOKS SICK!!!!!!!!! :0 :0 :0


----------



## plynhrd

:biggrin: :thumbsup:


----------



## CE 707




----------



## Lac Rida

> _Originally posted by plynhrd_@Oct 30 2009, 04:33 PM~15517346
> *:biggrin:  :thumbsup:
> *


  Looks damn good! :biggrin:


----------



## CE 707

ttt


----------



## Hustler on the go

:thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## DVS

> _Originally posted by TRURIDERHYDRAULICS_@Oct 29 2009, 08:22 PM~15510284
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


So is that front shot a standard shot for all your customers. :biggrin:


----------



## TRURIDERHYDRAULICS

> _Originally posted by DVS_@Nov 1 2009, 10:44 PM~15533478
> *So is that front shot a standard shot for all your customers.  :biggrin:
> *


I didn’t realize that but that’s a good observation so i guess it is :biggrin:


----------



## OCSAL

> _Originally posted by DVS_@Nov 1 2009, 10:44 PM~15533478
> *So is that front shot a standard shot for all your customers.  :biggrin:
> *


You know that if you came to the truerider shop you'll be living with that nice tuck That's the signature baby!!!! :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: 










































































































just to name a few :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## houcksupholstery

I need the wagon


----------



## OCSAL

> _Originally posted by houcksupholstery_@Nov 3 2009, 01:13 AM~15546283
> *I need the wagon
> 
> *


shot an offer to turtle he needs more room for new projects :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## houcksupholstery

> _Originally posted by OCSAL_@Nov 3 2009, 09:40 AM~15547065
> *shot an offer to turtle he needs more room for new projects :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *


Shits tight i could pick up bodies and still be hittin switches might have to make a ne rack lol


----------



## CE 707

> _Originally posted by OCSAL_@Nov 3 2009, 07:40 AM~15547065
> *shot an offer to turtle he needs more room for new projects :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *


whats that LS going for :biggrin:


----------



## OCSAL

> _Originally posted by CE 707_@Nov 3 2009, 09:27 PM~15555292
> *whats that LS going for :biggrin:
> *


what up E


----------



## CE 707

> _Originally posted by OCSAL_@Nov 3 2009, 10:34 PM~15556143
> *what up E
> *


what up bro how are you


----------



## D-BO

> _Originally posted by TRURIDERHYDRAULICS_@Oct 29 2009, 11:22 PM~15510284
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


Outstanding!!! :0


----------



## 86 Limited

:dunno:


----------



## CE 707

> _Originally posted by D-BO_@Nov 5 2009, 12:32 AM~15567749
> *Outstanding!!! :0
> *


its From the "I" to :biggrin:


----------



## puertorican65




----------



## CE 707




----------



## plynhrd

> _Originally posted by CE 707_@Nov 6 2009, 10:49 AM~15582299
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :0 :biggrin:


----------



## CE 707

what up bro


----------



## TRURIDERHYDRAULICS

> _Originally posted by CE 707_@Nov 6 2009, 10:49 AM~15582299
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


Que onda holding out in the pics :biggrin:


----------



## CE 707

> _Originally posted by TRURIDERHYDRAULICS_@Nov 6 2009, 09:31 PM~15588203
> *Que onda holding out in the pics  :biggrin:
> *


had to put somthing up to bump it to the top :biggrin:


----------



## -2-5-3-

> _Originally posted by gangstaburban95_@Nov 5 2009, 09:44 AM~15569300
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> :dunno:
> *


yea not one to talk about someones creativity. it looks like they did a good job. im like you dunno :dunno: the grill reminds me of a dawoo. i wonder what the lights are?


----------



## TRURIDERHYDRAULICS

> _Originally posted by 2-5-3-_@Nov 6 2009, 10:29 PM~15588618
> *yea not one to talk about someones creativity. it looks like they did a good job. im like you dunno  :dunno: the grill reminds me of a dawoo. i wonder what the lights are?
> *


BMW front end. Fully wrapped frame, candy paint, chrome undies, candy belly silver leaf. just doing something different...... forgot to mention.....the car was doing mid 50's before the make over......Single gate :thumbsup:


----------



## CE 707

> _Originally posted by TRURIDERHYDRAULICS_@Nov 6 2009, 11:14 PM~15588986
> *BMW front end.  Fully wrapped frame, candy paint, chrome undies, candy belly silver leaf. just doing something different...... forgot to mention.....the car was doing mid 50's before the make over......Single gate  :thumbsup:
> *


 :0 you told me mid 80's 

JK :biggrin:


----------



## TRURIDERHYDRAULICS

> _Originally posted by CE 707_@Nov 6 2009, 11:16 PM~15589001
> *:0 you told me mid 80's
> 
> JK :biggrin:
> *


este guye


----------



## CE 707




----------



## 65chevyridah

> _Originally posted by TRURIDERHYDRAULICS_@Oct 29 2009, 09:22 PM~15510284
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


*NICE* :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## TRURIDERHYDRAULICS

:biggrin:


----------



## TRURIDERHYDRAULICS

:biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## TRURIDERHYDRAULICS

> _Originally posted by TRURIDERHYDRAULICS_@Nov 7 2009, 11:40 PM~15595813
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


look way better in person.


----------



## plynhrd

:cheesy:


----------



## CE 707

> _Originally posted by TRURIDERHYDRAULICS_@Nov 7 2009, 04:17 PM~15593166
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> :biggrin:
> *


is that a pump cuz its looks like a bomb :biggrin: 
JK thats shit looks tight bro :thumbsup:


----------



## 65chevyridah

> _Originally posted by TRURIDERHYDRAULICS_@Nov 7 2009, 11:40 PM~15595813
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


damn that shit looks dope :biggrin:


----------



## TRURIDERHYDRAULICS

> _Originally posted by CE 707_@Nov 8 2009, 02:08 PM~15599098
> *is that a pump cuz its looks like a bomb :biggrin:
> JK thats shit looks tight bro  :thumbsup:
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: that the first thing i thought when i was putting it together. :biggrin:


----------



## DVS

I'll be ready 1-01-10 so make room. I know turtle has to have an open bay unless he gets another project. :biggrin:


----------



## OCSAL

:0 :0 :0 :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## TRURIDERHYDRAULICS

> _Originally posted by DVS_@Nov 8 2009, 06:42 PM~15601070
> *I'll be ready 1-01-10 so make room. I know turtle has to have an open bay unless he gets another project.  :biggrin:
> *


like I told you on the phone ready when you are :biggrin:


----------



## DVS

Lets plan for the begining of the year. I'll stop by sometime next month to plan the layout. :biggrin:


----------



## CE 707

> _Originally posted by TRURIDERHYDRAULICS_@Oct 29 2009, 09:22 PM~15510284
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


here's a throw back :biggrin:


----------



## Hustler on the go

:wave: :wave:


----------



## Lac Rida

> _Originally posted by TRURIDERHYDRAULICS_@Nov 7 2009, 10:40 PM~15595813
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


tight!!!!!!!!!!! I cant wait!


----------



## CE 707

> _Originally posted by Lac Rida_@Nov 10 2009, 09:30 PM~15628128
> *tight!!!!!!!!!!! I cant wait!
> *


x2


----------



## TRURIDERHYDRAULICS

> _Originally posted by CE 707_@Nov 10 2009, 09:37 PM~15628233
> *x2
> *


All most done :0


----------



## Lac Rida

> _Originally posted by TRURIDERHYDRAULICS_@Nov 10 2009, 08:58 PM~15628502
> *All most done  :0
> *


Its going to be tight! :biggrin:


----------



## Bad-Influnce

> _Originally posted by CE 707_@Nov 9 2009, 10:57 PM~15616224
> *here's a throw back  :biggrin:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


Damn obama said its time 4 a CHANGE and Thomas went all OUT :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :biggrin:


----------



## 73loukat

Quick question homie,my rear driver side corner keeps saggin.I have to raise that corner up every couple days,what should I check for and how.Could there be a leak in the cylinder??


----------



## CE 707

maybe a seal is bad in the cylinder or one of your fittings


----------



## TRURIDERHYDRAULICS

> _Originally posted by 73loukat_@Nov 13 2009, 10:00 AM~15654797
> *Quick question homie,my rear driver side corner keeps saggin.I have to raise that corner up every couple days,what should I check for and how.Could there be a leak in the cylinder??
> *


it could be the check valve


----------



## TURTLE 62

wazzzup everybody i'm back :biggrin: :wave: :wave: :wave:


----------



## plynhrd

> _Originally posted by TURTLE 62_@Nov 15 2009, 11:26 AM~15670871
> *wazzzup everybody i'm back :biggrin:  :wave:  :wave:  :wave:
> *


 :wave:


----------



## TRURIDERHYDRAULICS

> _Originally posted by plynhrd_@Nov 17 2009, 07:58 PM~15696660
> *:wave:
> *


Your still on for Sunday


----------



## plynhrd

yup hit me up give me the details


----------



## CE 707

thanks for the invite :biggrin: jk


----------



## Hustler on the go

3rd page.. :nono: :nono: :biggrin: ttt


----------



## TRURIDERHYDRAULICS

> _Originally posted by Hustler on the go_@Nov 24 2009, 06:58 PM~15771023
> *3rd page.. :nono:  :nono:  :biggrin: ttt
> *


 :dunno:


----------



## plynhrd

so whats new TRT


----------



## CE4LIFE

:wave:


----------



## plynhrd

sup mike


----------



## TRURIDERHYDRAULICS

> _Originally posted by plynhrd_@Nov 25 2009, 07:03 PM~15782613
> *so whats new TRT
> *


you know whats new :0 jk whats going on.


----------



## plynhrd

> _Originally posted by TRURIDERHYDRAULICS_@Nov 25 2009, 09:22 PM~15784138
> *you know whats new :0  jk whats going on.
> *


yes I do :biggrin:


----------



## TRURIDERHYDRAULICS

> _Originally posted by plynhrd_@Nov 25 2009, 11:55 PM~15785973
> *yes I do  :biggrin:
> *


I hope I don’t lose interest in her this time, I got her back and this time I’m going to finish her, even if the paint is 10 years old!! Still looks good bling bling :yessad:


----------



## DVS

> _Originally posted by TRURIDERHYDRAULICS_@Nov 26 2009, 11:51 AM~15790262
> *I hope I don’t lose interest in her this time, I got her back and this time I’m going to finish her, even if the paint is 10 years old!! Still looks good bling bling    :yessad:
> *


   :dunno: :dunno:


----------



## TRURIDERHYDRAULICS

> _Originally posted by DVS_@Nov 26 2009, 01:17 PM~15790507
> *    :dunno:  :dunno:
> *


you will see when the time is right


----------



## CE 707

happy thanksgiving to all you guys


----------



## Hustler on the go

Happy thanksgiving


----------



## plynhrd

happy turkey day to all the riders out there


----------



## plynhrd

> _Originally posted by TRURIDERHYDRAULICS_@Nov 26 2009, 12:51 PM~15790262
> *I hope I don’t lose interest in her this time, I got her back and this time I’m going to finish her, even if the paint is 10 years old!! Still looks good bling bling    :yessad:
> *


yup Im sure this time around youll be motivated not to lose interest  :biggrin:


----------



## TRURIDERHYDRAULICS

> _Originally posted by plynhrd_@Nov 26 2009, 07:27 PM~15793190
> *yup Im sure this time around youll be motivated not to lose interest   :biggrin:
> *


happy turky day eveyone keep it hopping


----------



## 65chevyridah




----------



## SAC_TOWN




----------



## plynhrd

wasup


----------



## Hustler on the go

ttt


----------



## TRURIDERHYDRAULICS

> _Originally posted by Hustler on the go_@Dec 4 2009, 05:47 PM~15874326
> *ttt
> *


Did Mark tell you about the 12-12-09 :biggrin:


----------



## regalman85

TTT


----------



## TURTLE 62

last nigh had a good time!
great party I will post pics later :biggrin:


----------



## TRURIDERHYDRAULICS

> _Originally posted by TURTLE 62_@Dec 6 2009, 08:45 AM~15887174
> *last nigh had a good time!
> great party I will post pics later  :biggrin:
> *


Off the hook! Thanks to everyone. Man I had a great time, best b-day ever as of now! BIG BIG props to my wife and family for putting everything together. :biggrin:


----------



## CE 707

yeah bro I had a good time and a hangover :biggrin:


----------



## TRURIDERHYDRAULICS

> _Originally posted by CE 707_@Dec 7 2009, 08:50 PM~15906257
> *yeah bro I had a good time and a hangover :biggrin:
> *


Just called you....I have like 5 different numbers not sure witch one works


----------



## plynhrd

> _Originally posted by TRURIDERHYDRAULICS_@Dec 6 2009, 03:29 PM~15889883
> *Off the hook! Thanks to everyone. Man I had a great time, best b-day ever as of now! BIG BIG props to my wife and family for putting everything together.  :biggrin:
> *


tell your family wife mom sis and everyone who had a hand in it they did a great job it was well planed n a good time n Im sorry about the chair.

I do feel really bad about the chair.


----------



## TRURIDERHYDRAULICS

> _Originally posted by plynhrd_@Dec 7 2009, 10:22 PM~15907733
> *tell your family wife mom sis and everyone who had a hand in it they did a great job it was well planed n a good time n Im sorry about the chair.
> 
> I do feel really bad about the chair.
> *


next time ill wrap a chair for you...... :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: 
















Still need the do all the hard lines, front dump and gages for the front pump :biggrin:


----------



## TURTLE 62

did you try riding on Aiden's AKA "lil single pump" car chair and you broke it? :dunno:


----------



## CE 707

> _Originally posted by TRURIDERHYDRAULICS_@Dec 7 2009, 11:18 PM~15907670
> *Just called you....I have like 5 different numbers not sure witch one works
> *


yeah thats the right one bro I just seen it I put it on the charge Ill hit you up tomorrow the pics you sent look bad ass


----------



## Lac Rida

> _Originally posted by plynhrd_@Dec 7 2009, 09:22 PM~15907733
> *tell your family wife mom sis and everyone who had a hand in it they did a great job it was well planed n a good time n Im sorry about the chair.
> 
> I do feel really bad about the chair.
> *


x2 lol


----------



## CE 707

heres what I got


----------



## plynhrd

> _Originally posted by TURTLE 62_@Dec 7 2009, 11:06 PM~15908463
> *did you try riding on Aiden's  AKA "lil single pump" car chair and you broke it? :dunno:
> *


the plastic green lawn chairs


----------



## CE 707

> _Originally posted by TURTLE 62_@Dec 8 2009, 12:06 AM~15908463
> *did you try riding on Aiden's  AKA "lil single pump" car chair and you broke it? :dunno:
> *


lol dude I shoulda got a pic of it :biggrin:


----------



## CE 707

d's car came out in the new LRM


----------



## TURTLE 62

> _Originally posted by CE 707_@Dec 9 2009, 12:13 AM~15921533
> *d's car came out in the new LRM
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## Hustler on the go




----------



## plynhrd

:wave:


----------



## Hustler on the go

Wuz Up Miguel... :biggrin:


----------



## TURTLE 62

:biggrin:


----------



## CE 707

> _Originally posted by TURTLE 62_@Dec 16 2009, 12:36 AM~15995549
> *http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=MRBXPFw00Ts
> :biggrin:
> *


thats tight bro


----------



## CE 707

ttt


----------



## Hustler on the go

That was a nice display.. :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## CE 707

ttt


----------



## Hustler on the go




----------



## CE 707

:wave:


----------



## SAC_TOWN




----------



## Bad-Influnce

> _Originally posted by TURTLE 62_@Dec 15 2009, 11:36 PM~15995549
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> :biggrin:
> *


Love that CAR!!!!!!!!!


----------



## TURTLE 62

Merry Christmas everybody!


----------



## plynhrd

marry christmas to all


----------



## TRURIDERHYDRAULICS

marry christmas to all TRT!


----------



## Lac Rida

Merry Christmas to all my TR Family


----------



## CE 707

> _Originally posted by Lac Rida_@Dec 25 2009, 11:59 AM~16086956
> *Merry Christmas to all my TR Family
> *


x2


----------



## Hustler on the go

ttt


----------



## TRURIDERHYDRAULICS

who's going to LA??? Roll call. :biggrin:


----------



## CE 707

im still in the air :biggrin:


----------



## TURTLE 62

:dunno: :dunno: :dunno: :biggrin:


----------



## Heavy-Hitter

> _Originally posted by CE 707_@Dec 28 2009, 09:43 PM~16116663
> *im still in the air  :biggrin:
> *


Whats up E its me Delcree!!! :biggrin:


----------



## Heavy-Hitter

> _Originally posted by Lac Rida_@Dec 8 2009, 03:25 PM~15914785
> *x2 lol
> *


Whats up D its me Delcree :biggrin:


----------



## CE 707

> _Originally posted by Heavy-Hitter_@Dec 30 2009, 09:27 AM~16132110
> *Whats up E its me Delcree!!! :biggrin:
> *


what up bro how are you


----------



## Hustler on the go




----------



## CE 707

> _Originally posted by TRURIDERHYDRAULICS_@Dec 28 2009, 09:19 PM~16115662
> *who's going to LA??? Roll call.  :biggrin:
> *


hay lil truucha wheres all the footage :biggrin:


----------



## TRURIDERHYDRAULICS

> _Originally posted by CE 707_@Jan 3 2010, 04:35 PM~16171875
> *hay lil truucha wheres all the footage :biggrin:
> *


Ill post some up later


----------



## TURTLE 62

> _Originally posted by TRURIDERHYDRAULICS_@Jan 4 2010, 12:40 PM~16179786
> *Ill post some up later
> *


why later   don't act like you busy :twak: :biggrin:


----------



## TURTLE 62

here you go but next time you bishes better go cus we aint goin to bring back any more :buttkick: :buttkick: :twak: :twak:


http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=wFsoyPiKxX4


----------



## Lac Rida

> _Originally posted by Heavy-Hitter_@Dec 30 2009, 07:28 AM~16132122
> *Whats up D its me Delcree :biggrin:
> *


what up Delcree I am glad to see you on here lookin and learning it's time for you to ride and get your feet wet!


----------



## Lac Rida

I had a good time fellas cant wait until we get to it again!


----------



## 925rider

> _Originally posted by TRURIDERHYDRAULICS_@Dec 28 2009, 08:19 PM~16115662
> *who's going to LA??? Roll call.  :biggrin:
> *



i thought that was your wagon i seen out there :biggrin:


----------



## TURTLE 62

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=vQ13gk8SgNA :biggrin:


----------



## TURTLE 62

> _Originally posted by 925rider_@Jan 4 2010, 10:55 PM~16187188
> *i thought that was your wagon i seen out there :biggrin:
> *


 :yes: :yes: :yes: :yes: :biggrin:


----------



## SAC_TOWN

> _Originally posted by TRURIDERHYDRAULICS_@Dec 12 2008, 06:46 PM~12416296
> *What happen?  It went from this to that!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


it looks a little better now since i got it :biggrin:


----------



## TURTLE 62

:biggrin:


----------



## TURTLE 62

> _Originally posted by SAC_TOWN_@Jan 7 2010, 09:42 PM~16220909
> *it looks a little better now since i got it  :biggrin:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


----------



## Hustler on the go

:wave: :wave:


----------



## TRURIDERHYDRAULICS

:0


----------



## CE 707

:uh:


> _Originally posted by TRURIDERHYDRAULICS_@Jan 4 2010, 01:40 PM~16179786
> *Ill post some up later
> *


im still waiting :biggrin:


----------



## CE 707

> _Originally posted by TRURIDERHYDRAULICS_@Jan 11 2010, 11:06 PM~16261784
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> :0
> *


not to shabby :biggrin:


----------



## CE 707

> _Originally posted by TURTLE 62_@Jan 7 2010, 11:26 PM~16221458
> *
> *


what up bro hows everything


----------



## Bad-Influnce

> _Originally posted by TRURIDERHYDRAULICS_@Jan 11 2010, 10:06 PM~16261784
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> :0
> *


WHATS THAT!!!!!! :wow: :biggrin:


----------



## CE 707

> _Originally posted by Bad-Influnce_@Jan 12 2010, 12:02 AM~16262584
> *WHATS THAT!!!!!! :wow:  :biggrin:
> *


thats his secret weapon for all the loud mouths what you up to bro


----------



## EXCANDALOW

:wave: :wave: :wave:


----------



## TRURIDERHYDRAULICS

> _Originally posted by CE 707_@Jan 11 2010, 10:38 PM~16262182
> *:uh:
> im still waiting  :biggrin:
> *


I can’t get my camera to load on my computer. :dunno: :dunno:


----------



## TRURIDERHYDRAULICS

> _Originally posted by EXCANDALOW_@Jan 12 2010, 01:07 AM~16263895
> *:wave:  :wave:  :wave:
> *


Que onda :biggrin:


----------



## Bad-Influnce

> _Originally posted by CE 707_@Jan 11 2010, 11:04 PM~16262626
> *thats his secret weapon for all the loud mouths what you up to bro
> *


Shit painting my wheel well's waiting on THOMAS TO GET THE F*&K out of TR SHOP SO I CAN GET MY CAR DONE :biggrin:


----------



## plynhrd

> _Originally posted by Bad-Influnce_@Jan 11 2010, 11:02 PM~16262584
> *WHATS THAT!!!!!! :wow:  :biggrin:
> *


Chile verde


----------



## TRURIDERHYDRAULICS

> _Originally posted by plynhrd_@Jan 12 2010, 09:21 AM~16265395
> *Chile verde
> *


That's right! Not to bad for a ten year old paint job, finally going to finish her :biggrin:


----------



## TURTLE 62

> _Originally posted by TRURIDERHYDRAULICS+Jan 11 2010, 10:06 PM~16261784-->
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> :0
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Originally posted by CE [email protected] 11 2010, 11:04 PM~16262626
> *thats his secret weapon for all the loud mouths what you up to bro
> *
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-plynhrd_@Jan 12 2010, 09:21 AM~16265395
> *Chile verde
> *












APOCO SI MUY SALSA? :0 :biggrin:


----------



## TURTLE 62

> _Originally posted by EXCANDALOW_@Jan 12 2010, 01:07 AM~16263895
> *:wave:  :wave:  :wave:
> *


 :wave: :wave: :wave:


----------



## CE 707

> _Originally posted by TRURIDERHYDRAULICS_@Jan 12 2010, 07:10 AM~16264469
> *I can’t get my camera to load on my computer.  :dunno:  :dunno:
> *


  :biggrin: so whats new bro hows everything


----------



## TRURIDERHYDRAULICS

> _Originally posted by CE 707_@Jan 11 2010, 11:04 PM~16262626
> *thats his secret weapon for all the loud mouths what you up to bro
> *


Not a hopper dawg, I’m going to try to keep it cool on this one….. my goal is to sale it to get my other project ready. :biggrin:


----------



## EXCANDALOW

> _Originally posted by TRURIDERHYDRAULICS_@May 11 2009, 06:44 PM~13857061
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> :biggrin:
> *


nice!!!!


----------



## Bad-Influnce

> _Originally posted by TURTLE 62_@Jan 12 2010, 10:13 AM~16265770
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> APOCO SI MUY SALSA? :0  :biggrin:
> *


I want some :biggrin: I got the chips!!!!







and there HOME MADE!!!!! :biggrin:


----------



## lowrydajohn




----------



## CE 707

> _Originally posted by TRURIDERHYDRAULICS_@Jan 12 2010, 03:59 PM~16268116
> *Not a hopper dawg, I’m going to try to keep it cool on this one….. my goal is to sale it to get my other project ready.  :biggrin:
> *


there you go good idea


----------



## TRURIDERHYDRAULICS

> _Originally posted by Bad-Influnce_@Jan 13 2010, 08:36 AM~16276438
> *I want some  :biggrin:  I got the chips!!!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> and there HOME MADE!!!!! :biggrin:
> *


Lol I'm going have to rename it...........can't have my car related to chips.......salsa and chips do go together, I need a new name


----------



## TURTLE 62

ya se LA YERBA BUENA! :dunno: :dunno: :dunno:


----------



## TRURIDERHYDRAULICS

> _Originally posted by EXCANDALOW_@Jan 12 2010, 11:18 PM~16274368
> *nice!!!!
> *


Your from Chavinda bro :0 Im from Zamora not to far frome me :biggrin:


----------



## Bad-Influnce

> _Originally posted by TRURIDERHYDRAULICS_@Jan 13 2010, 03:48 PM~16280208
> *Lol I'm going have to rename it...........can't have my car related to chips.......salsa and chips  do go together,  I need a new name
> *


Leave it the name is cool


----------



## CE 707

> _Originally posted by TRURIDERHYDRAULICS_@Jan 13 2010, 07:37 PM~16282105
> *Your from Chavinda bro :0  Im from Zamora not to far frome me :biggrin:
> *


one of my boys I seen yesterday just got back from Zamora


----------



## Bad-Influnce

BUYN MY PISTON KIT ON THE 20th !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## madmax64

:biggrin: :biggrin: when its my turn :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## OCSAL

> _Originally posted by madmax64_@Jan 15 2010, 10:55 PM~16306680
> *:biggrin:  :biggrin:  when  its my turn    :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


after the last! :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## OCSAL

ONE OF MY PRIVATE COLLECTIONS

















:biggrin:


----------



## OCSAL

CHECK THIS OUT :biggrin: 
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=bifXkWZBJcM


----------



## TRURIDERHYDRAULICS

> _Originally posted by OCSAL_@Jan 17 2010, 02:00 AM~16314971
> *ONE OF MY PRIVATE COLLECTIONS
> 
> [img]
> 
> :biggrin:
> [/b][/quote]
> thats some bad fucken work Sal big big props dawg I gatta go get mine before u get your reality show*


----------



## plynhrd

nice!


----------



## CE 707

> _Originally posted by plynhrd_@Jan 18 2010, 12:00 AM~16322670
> *nice!
> *


sup flaker :biggrin:


----------



## OCSAL

SAL AT WORK :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: 

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=gIcyR6BCAZg
:biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: 
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=IylS6aNg5uY


----------



## CE 707

> _Originally posted by OCSAL_@Jan 19 2010, 06:02 PM~16342551
> *SAL AT WORK :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=gIcyR6BCAZg
> :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=IylS6aNg5uY
> *


 :worship:


----------



## TRURIDERHYDRAULICS

> _Originally posted by OCSAL_@Jan 19 2010, 05:02 PM~16342551
> *SAL AT WORK :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=gIcyR6BCAZg
> :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=IylS6aNg5uY
> *


Sal you’re my favorite lol :worship: :worship: nice dawg alot nicer then the one I have under the trunk of the cutlass lol :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## OCSAL

> _Originally posted by TRURIDERHYDRAULICS_@Jan 19 2010, 07:02 PM~16344201
> *Sal you’re my favorite lol :worship:  :worship: nice dawg alot nicer then the one I have under the trunk of the cutlass lol      :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *


Yea dawg but that's a peace of history that got me where I'm at right now but don't trip we'll do a new one on your new ride when is ready


----------



## TRURIDERHYDRAULICS

> _Originally posted by OCSAL_@Jan 19 2010, 07:27 PM~16344470
> *Yea dawg but that's a peace of history that got me where I'm at right now but don't trip we'll do a new one on your new ride when is ready
> *


i know dawg it still looks good for being one of your first ones to tell you the truth i think your one of the top dawgs in LA i like your work more the the other guys that are really expensive if you know what i mean


----------



## TRURIDERHYDRAULICS

> _Originally posted by TRURIDERHYDRAULICS_@Jan 19 2010, 07:42 PM~16344661
> *i know dawg it still looks good for being one of your first ones to tell you the truth i think your one of the top dawgs in LA i like your work more the the other guys that are really expensive if you know what i mean
> *


and this is just my opinion so no one get your panties in a bunch! :biggrin:


----------



## OCSAL

> _Originally posted by TRURIDERHYDRAULICS_@Jan 19 2010, 07:42 PM~16344661
> *i know dawg it still looks good for being one of your first ones to tell you the truth i think your one of the top dawgs in LA i like your work more the the other guys that are really expensive if you know what i mean
> *


thanks


----------



## Hustler on the go

ttt


----------



## TURTLE 62

:wave: :wave: :wave: :wave:


----------



## TRURIDERHYDRAULICS

Sal coming down from LA! That’s right Sal! :0 For those who want to get some tattoo work done now is your chance before he blows up! For those of you who know his work, you know he gets down with murals and tattoos. He’ll have a booth set up at the Body Art Expo (San Francisco, California) on March 19-21st to make reservations you can contact me or Turtle @ 925-584-2723 or you can send us a PM. (TURTLE 62) So make your reservation now because he will be bucked up. Check out some of his work.


----------



## TRURIDERHYDRAULICS

Need to see his work in person. Way better then pics. So more work.


----------



## TRURIDERHYDRAULICS

Some of his murals.


----------



## TRURIDERHYDRAULICS

sorry my bad.........booked up


----------



## TURTLE 62

:biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## plynhrd

> _Originally posted by TRURIDERHYDRAULICS_@Jan 31 2010, 10:29 PM~16473641
> *sorry my bad.........booked up
> *


BOOKED UP! ive been waitn to get the word when and where. if you cant fit me in its coo im down to take a trip to la. either way let me know whats up.


----------



## TURTLE 62

> _Originally posted by TRURIDERHYDRAULICS_@Jan 31 2010, 10:29 PM~16473641
> *sorry my bad.........booked up
> *


BOOKED UP? WTF naw he is not :buttkick: :buttkick: :buttkick:


----------



## Mike_e

how much 4 full frame wrap???


----------



## CE 707

> _Originally posted by TRURIDERHYDRAULICS_@Jan 31 2010, 11:29 PM~16473641
> *sorry my bad.........booked up
> *


a bro i would like to thank you once again bro this weekend whouldnt have happend if it wasnt for you and D


----------



## TRURIDERHYDRAULICS

> _Originally posted by TURTLE 62_@Feb 2 2010, 04:31 PM~16491371
> *BOOKED UP? WTF naw he is not :buttkick:  :buttkick:  :buttkick:
> *


I missed spelled booked up with bucked up……but since most of you don’t know how to spell, you didn’t catch it!!!! Especially you Turtle :dunno: ……but he still open so make your appointments… :twak:


----------



## TRURIDERHYDRAULICS

> _Originally posted by Mike_e_@Feb 2 2010, 04:56 PM~16491621
> *how much 4 full frame wrap???
> *


$2100 1/4 $1800 3/16 thats with the frame off the body.


----------



## TRURIDERHYDRAULICS

> _Originally posted by CE 707_@Feb 2 2010, 05:56 PM~16492224
> *a bro i would like to thank you once again bro this weekend whouldnt have happend if it wasnt for you and D
> *


car getting off bro :biggrin:


----------



## CE 707

> _Originally posted by TRURIDERHYDRAULICS_@Feb 2 2010, 09:44 PM~16494277
> *car getting off bro  :biggrin:
> *


when I throw the new springs it should be just about on the bumper :biggrin:


----------



## TURTLE 62

> _Originally posted by TRURIDERHYDRAULICS_@Feb 2 2010, 08:11 PM~16493825
> *I missed spelled booked up with bucked up……but since most of you don’t know how to spell, you didn’t catch it!!!! Especially you Turtle :dunno:  ……but he still open so make your appointments…         :twak:
> *


:nono: :nono: you the one whom missed spelled not me :twak: :twak: :roflmao::roflmao::roflmao::roflmao:


----------



## Mike_e

> _Originally posted by TRURIDERHYDRAULICS_@Feb 2 2010, 08:21 PM~16493960
> *$2100 1/4 $1800 3/16 thats with the frame off the body.
> *


it 4 a g-body monte....is 1/4 weaker?(im a newbie)


----------



## TURTLE 62




----------



## George LA HARBOR

> _Originally posted by gangstaburban95_@Nov 5 2009, 08:44 AM~15569300
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> :dunno:
> *


Did Earnie start driffting in that car :x:


----------



## TURTLE 62

> _Originally posted by George LA HARBOR_@Feb 3 2010, 07:49 PM~16504556
> *Did Earnie start driffting in that car  :x:
> *


yea you can see where he was heading lol


----------



## George LA HARBOR

> _Originally posted by TURTLE 62_@Feb 4 2010, 09:43 PM~16517076
> *yea you can see where he was heading lol
> *


 :boink: :boink: :boink: :boink: :boink: :run: :sprint:


----------



## TURTLE 62

I tough this is funny any way TTT





:roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## TRURIDERHYDRAULICS

> _Originally posted by TURTLE 62_@Feb 8 2010, 09:38 PM~16554805
> *I tough this is funny any way TTT
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *


Que onda :biggrin:


----------



## TURTLE 62




----------



## TURTLE 62

> _Originally posted by TRURIDERHYDRAULICS_@Feb 8 2010, 11:02 PM~16555844
> *Que onda  :biggrin:
> *


geting ready for TRUERIDERS CC :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## CadillacKidd

> _Originally posted by TRURIDERHYDRAULICS_@Jan 31 2010, 09:08 PM~16473390
> *Sal coming down from LA! That’s right Sal! :0  For those who want to get some tattoo work done now is your chance before he blows up! For those of you who know his work, you know he gets down with murals and tattoos. He’ll have a booth set up at the Body Art Expo (San Francisco, California) on March 19-21st to make reservations you can contact me or Turtle @ 925-584-2723 or you can send us a PM. (TURTLE 62) So make your reservation now because he will be bucked up. Check out some of his work.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


that some nice work. is he still available? how much $ for dude to get down?


----------



## TURTLE 62

> _Originally posted by CadillacKidd_@Feb 9 2010, 09:15 PM~16567003
> *that some nice work. is he still available? how much $ for dude to get down?
> *


YES HE STILL AVAILABLE AND IT DEPENDS ON WHAT LIKE TO GET


----------



## CE 707




----------



## TURTLE 62

> _Originally posted by CE 707_@Feb 9 2010, 10:21 PM~16568153
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## TURTLE 62




----------



## TRURIDERHYDRAULICS

> _Originally posted by TURTLE 62_@Feb 13 2010, 12:35 AM~16599759
> *
> 
> 
> 
> *


That’s right!! The back ward is the shop………”the only time you go to a car show is to steal a car” :roflmao: :roflmao: True Rider right there!!!!!


----------



## TURTLE 62

> _Originally posted by TRURIDERHYDRAULICS_@Feb 13 2010, 07:58 PM~16605075
> *That’s right!! The back yard is the shop………”the only time you go to a car show is to steal a car”  :roflmao:  :roflmao: True Rider right there!!!!!
> *


X 2 TR :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## CE 707




----------



## Hustler on the go

ttt


----------



## TRURIDERHYDRAULICS

> _Originally posted by CE 707_@Feb 15 2010, 10:26 PM~16624194
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


Thats a good pic dawg :biggrin:


----------



## CE 707

> _Originally posted by TRURIDERHYDRAULICS_@Feb 18 2010, 12:00 AM~16647906
> *Thats a good pic dawg  :biggrin:
> *


yeah you looked faded in that pic


----------



## Bad-Influnce

> _Originally posted by CE 707_@Feb 15 2010, 10:26 PM~16624194
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


SHOTS SHOTS SHOTS :biggrin:


----------



## CE 707

> _Originally posted by Bad-Influnce_@Feb 18 2010, 10:48 AM~16650842
> *SHOTS SHOTS SHOTS :biggrin:
> *


GOOD TIME WITH GOOD PEOPLE


----------



## TRURIDERHYDRAULICS

> _Originally posted by CE 707_@Feb 18 2010, 01:01 AM~16648829
> *yeah you looked faded in that pic
> *


Shit i was faded dawg! :scrutinize:


----------



## CE 707

> _Originally posted by TRURIDERHYDRAULICS_@Feb 18 2010, 11:20 PM~16657541
> *Shit i was faded dawg! :scrutinize:
> *


we all where that was the 1st time seeing D buzing good to :roflmao:


----------



## SAC_TOWN

dose anyone have pictures of this car when it was first built ? :biggrin: i own it now and i would like to see some pics of it if anyone has any


----------



## TRURIDERHYDRAULICS

> _Originally posted by SAC_TOWN_@Feb 19 2010, 10:05 AM~16661079
> *dose anyone have pictures of this car when it was first built ?  :biggrin: i own it now and i would like to see some pics of it if anyone has any
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


Sorry bro I don’t have any, I have some of the set up but that’s about it.........the car was hella clean when Mat had it the, original owner :biggrin:


----------



## monte79

> _Originally posted by Lac Rida_@Feb 23 2005, 08:03 PM~2768318
> *the red town car
> *


 :uh: :wow: :0 :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## TRURIDERHYDRAULICS

> _Originally posted by monte79_@Feb 20 2010, 11:54 PM~16675452
> *:uh:  :wow:  :0  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:
> *


Thanks bro


----------



## SAC_TOWN

> _Originally posted by TRURIDERHYDRAULICS_@Feb 20 2010, 10:01 PM~16675030
> *Sorry bro I don’t have any, I have some of the set up but that’s about it.........the car was hella clean when Mat had it the, original owner  :biggrin:
> *


heres what it looks like now  ima redo the trunk ima paint the floor and battery rack white and im going to get some new batteries :biggrin: those ones kept burning out


----------



## CE 707

a bro dont think I forgot about you I still plann on going over to help you


----------



## SAC_TOWN

> _Originally posted by CE 707_@Feb 23 2010, 04:04 PM~16703141
> *a bro dont think I forgot about you I still plann on going over to help you
> *


thanks eric :thumbsup:


----------



## SAC_TOWN

TTT


----------



## EXCANDALOW

bump


----------



## CE 707




----------



## Bad-Influnce

> _Originally posted by CE 707_@Feb 26 2010, 12:37 AM~16730619
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


Damn it Looks very Bright i need my shades :nicoderm: thats better.


----------



## TRURIDERHYDRAULICS

> _Originally posted by EXCANDALOW_@Feb 25 2010, 09:53 PM~16728671
> *bump
> *


Que onda bro :biggrin:


----------



## TURTLE 62

> _Originally posted by CE 707_@Feb 26 2010, 12:37 AM~16730619
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## EXCANDALOW

> _Originally posted by TRURIDERHYDRAULICS_@Feb 26 2010, 10:14 PM~16739313
> *Que onda bro :biggrin:
> *


que ahi de nuevo carnal!!


----------



## Hustler on the go

ttt


----------



## TRURIDERHYDRAULICS

> _Originally posted by EXCANDALOW_@Feb 28 2010, 12:18 AM~16747487
> *que ahi de nuevo carnal!!
> 
> *


Your from Chavinda dawg......Im from Zamora mich bro :0


----------



## plynhrd

:wave:


----------



## TRURIDERHYDRAULICS

> _Originally posted by plynhrd_@Mar 1 2010, 05:46 PM~16763756
> *:wave:
> *


Just about ready for you :0


----------



## EXCANDALOW

> _Originally posted by TRURIDERHYDRAULICS_@Feb 28 2010, 08:35 PM~16755204
> *Your from Chavinda dawg......Im from Zamora mich bro  :0
> *


NETA!! :0 
SAMORA
OR 
SAMOA!!??
:biggrin: 
JK HOMIE!!!


----------



## Bad-Influnce

> _Originally posted by CE 707_@Feb 15 2010, 10:26 PM~16624194
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


That was Fun that NIGHT I will never dance in BOOTS again!!!! :biggrin:


----------



## TRURIDERHYDRAULICS

> _Originally posted by EXCANDALOW_@Mar 2 2010, 12:12 AM~16768845
> *NETA!! :0
> SAMORA
> OR
> SAMOA!!??
> :biggrin:
> JK HOMIE!!!
> *


That's right ZAMORA MICH. :biggrin:


----------



## EXCANDALOW

> _Originally posted by TRURIDERHYDRAULICS_@Mar 2 2010, 10:20 PM~16779824
> *That's right ZAMORA MICH. :biggrin:
> *


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## DVS

> _Originally posted by CE 707_@Feb 25 2010, 11:37 PM~16730619
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


what size tires is D running on the Caddy?


----------



## TURTLE 62

> _Originally posted by DVS_@Mar 3 2010, 06:36 PM~16787936
> *what size tires is D running on the Caddy?
> *


what up D how is the car coming?
Whats up with that car club?????????? :0 :0


----------



## Bad-Influnce

> _Originally posted by TURTLE 62_@Mar 4 2010, 12:17 AM~16792135
> *what up D how is the car coming?
> Whats up with that car club?????????? :0  :0
> *


Dee is in the Hospital with the WIFE and the NEW BABY!!!!! :biggrin: Leilani Harris 8pounds 2 ounves and 20 1/2 inches long. Clugb is goog I still need some ink Turtle :biggrin:


----------



## Bad-Influnce

> _Originally posted by DVS_@Mar 3 2010, 06:36 PM~16787936
> *what size tires is D running on the Caddy?
> *


155/80 R13


----------



## TURTLE 62

> _Originally posted by Bad-Influnce_@Mar 4 2010, 08:33 AM~16794149
> *Dee is in the Hospital with the WIFE and the NEW BABY!!!!! :biggrin: Leilani Harris 8pounds 2 ounves and 20 1/2 inches long. Clugb is goog I still need some ink Turtle :biggrin:
> *


fo show let me know or even better if you want sal to get down on you he is caming the 17th of this month


----------



## BIG MARC

WSup USO's!!!Looking good,here's a lil baccyard single pump I threw together single pump no weight a lil knowledge Ernie gave me :biggrin:


----------



## DVS

> _Originally posted by Bad-Influnce_@Mar 4 2010, 07:34 AM~16794157
> *155/80 R13
> *


Running 13s now


----------



## TURTLE 62

> WSup USO's!!!Looking good,here's a lil baccyard single pump I threw together single pump no weight a lil knowledge Ernie gave me :biggrin:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> :thumbsup:


----------



## EXCANDALOW

2 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
2 Members: EXCANDALOW*, CE4LIFE*
whats up vato lowko!!


----------



## TRURIDERHYDRAULICS

> _Originally posted by BIG MARC_@Mar 4 2010, 01:41 PM~16796423
> *WSup USO's!!!Looking good,here's a lil baccyard single pump I threw together single pump no weight a lil knowledge Ernie gave me  :biggrin:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


On the bumper :biggrin:


----------



## Bad-Influnce

> _Originally posted by TURTLE 62_@Mar 4 2010, 11:26 AM~16795452
> *fo show let me know or even better if you want sal to get down on you he is caming the 17th of this month
> *


Child support took more money than they were susposed to take so now I cant do it im PISSED :banghead:


----------



## Bad-Influnce

> _Originally posted by DVS_@Mar 4 2010, 05:23 PM~16798293
> *Running 13s now
> *


Yea Buddy


----------



## EXCANDALOW

TTT


----------



## TURTLE 62

> _Originally posted by Bad-Influnce_@Mar 4 2010, 08:33 AM~16794149
> *Dee is in the Hospital with the WIFE and the NEW BABY!!!!! :biggrin: Leilani Harris 8pounds 2 ounves and 20 1/2 inches long. Clugb is goog I still need some ink Turtle :biggrin:
> *


congratulation to BIG D AND WIFE on their new BABAY GIRL Leilani Harris 8pounds 2 ounces and 20 1/2 inches long.


----------



## TURTLE 62

<span style='color:red'>ONE OF MY PRIVATE COLLECTIONS


----------



## TRURIDERHYDRAULICS

That’s right!!!! There’s still spots open so come on down!!! For those that don’t want to drive all the way to San Fran, he'll be down at Turtles house on Wednesday (Concord) so give us a call or PM so we can line you up……. :biggrin:


----------



## EXCANDALOW

> _Originally posted by TRURIDERHYDRAULICS_@Mar 8 2010, 08:37 AM~16827168
> *That’s right!!!! There’s still spots open so come on down!!! For those that don’t want to drive all the way to San Fran, he'll be down at Turtles house on Wednesday (Concord) so give us a call or PM so we can line you up……. :biggrin:
> *


 :0 :0


----------



## EXCANDALOW

_*HAPPY VERDE TORTUGA!!!!*_



:biggrin:


----------



## CE 707

> _Originally posted by EXCANDALOW_@Mar 10 2010, 03:13 PM~16851568
> *HAPPY VERDE TORTUGA!!!!
> :biggrin:
> *


x2 I hope you have a good one bro


----------



## TURTLE 62

> _Originally posted by EXCANDALOW_@Mar 10 2010, 02:13 PM~16851568
> *<span style='font-family:Geneva'><span style='color:green'>GRACIAS*


----------



## TRURIDERHYDRAULICS

> _Originally posted by EXCANDALOW_@Mar 10 2010, 02:13 PM~16851568
> *HAPPY VERDE TORTUGA!!!!
> :biggrin:
> *


O shit didn’t know it was your birthday!! Happy late B Day Dawg .. :biggrin:


----------



## TURTLE 62

> _Originally posted by TRURIDERHYDRAULICS_@Mar 11 2010, 10:48 PM~16866520
> *O shit didn’t know it was your birthday!! Happy late B Day Dawg .. :biggrin:
> *


THANKS FOO


----------



## TURTLE 62

ttt


----------



## TURTLE 62

<span style='color:red'>ONE OF MY PRIVATE COLLECTIONS


----------



## DVS

TTT


----------



## TURTLE 62

CHECK THIS OUT :biggrin:


----------



## TURTLE 62

SAL AT WORK :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: 





 :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## TURTLE 62




----------



## DVS

True Rider work


----------



## TURTLE 62

SAL GETING DOWN ON PYRAMID


----------



## TURTLE 62

> _Originally posted by DVS_@Mar 20 2010, 03:04 PM~16946533
> *True Rider work
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


THats rigth let them know D car is looking bad ass! as expected :0 :biggrin:


----------



## Hustler on the go

:thumbsup:


----------



## DVS

> _Originally posted by TURTLE 62_@Mar 20 2010, 09:22 PM~16949550
> *THats rigth let them know D car is looking bad ass! as expected :0  :biggrin:
> *


Thanks Turtle


----------



## TRURIDERHYDRAULICS

> _Originally posted by DVS_@Mar 20 2010, 03:04 PM~16946533
> *True Rider work
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


Looks really good dawg. You need to bring it back so I can finish what I satarted!!! Get some more pics :0


----------



## TRURIDERHYDRAULICS

> _Originally posted by TURTLE 62_@Mar 20 2010, 09:51 PM~16949338
> *SAL GETING DOWN ON PYRAMID
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :0


----------



## DVS

> _Originally posted by TRURIDERHYDRAULICS_@Mar 21 2010, 11:07 AM~16953009
> *Looks really good dawg. You need to bring it back so I can finish what I satarted!!!  Get some more pics :0
> *


I only have you to thank for all the good work. Cleanest work around...... Now I'm done with the props give me my damn sticker. :roflmao: 

I need to get with you about the front pump. Not running a piston cause I don't need to really beat on the car but I do want something that with work good. Should we put something together or get something off the self. Remember I have that account with that one company that I got my other two pumps from.


----------



## TRURIDERHYDRAULICS

> _Originally posted by DVS_@Mar 21 2010, 03:25 PM~16954030
> *I only have you to thank for all the good work. Cleanest work around...... Now I'm done with the props give me my damn sticker. :roflmao:
> 
> I need to get with you about the front pump. Not running a piston cause I don't need to really beat on the car but I do want something that with work good. Should we put something together or get something off the self. Remember I have that account with that one company that I got my other two pumps from.
> *


Thank you for the complement bro! I only try my best to make everyone happy. let hook up so we can take care of that. :biggrin:


----------



## TURTLE 62

HOMIE BIG MAK GETING DOWN ON AN AZTEC WARRIOR


----------



## TRURIDERHYDRAULICS

> _Originally posted by DVS_@Mar 21 2010, 03:25 PM~16954030
> *I only have you to thank for all the good work. Cleanest work around...... Now I'm done with the props give me my damn sticker. :roflmao:
> 
> I need to get with you about the front pump. Not running a piston cause I don't need to really beat on the car but I do want something that with work good. Should we put something together or get something off the self. Remember I have that account with that one company that I got my other two pumps from.
> *


and I have your sticker dawg :biggrin:


----------



## TURTLE 62

> _Originally posted by TRURIDERHYDRAULICS_@Mar 21 2010, 08:48 PM~16956603
> *and I have your sticker dawg :biggrin:
> *


well deserved!


----------



## plynhrd

Just want to say thanks to Sal yesterday he got down on
my tat he's one of the best artists around from airbrush to tats
really talented 

Big mak homie u get down 2 u do some quality work and r 
on your way 

It was a coo day hangin wid turtle Sal n big mak 
thanks to the TRT Migual n turtle for hookin me up wid 
an appointment


----------



## TRURIDERHYDRAULICS

> _Originally posted by plynhrd_@Mar 21 2010, 10:55 PM~16958185
> *Just want to say thanks to Sal yesterday he got down on
> my tat he's one of the best artists around from airbrush to tats
> really talented
> 
> Big mak homie u get down 2 u do some quality work and r
> on your way
> 
> It was a coo day hangin wid turtle Sal n big mak
> thanks to the TRT Migual n turtle for hookin me up wid
> an appointment
> *


simon guye :0


----------



## TRURIDERHYDRAULICS

sorry for the wrong smilies :biggrin: post some pics


----------



## CE 707

> _Originally posted by TURTLE 62_@Mar 20 2010, 10:51 PM~16949338
> *SAL GETING DOWN ON PYRAMID
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


dam look at that face :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## TRURIDERHYDRAULICS

> _Originally posted by CE 707_@Mar 21 2010, 11:21 PM~16958376
> *dam look at that face  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *


are you done yet!!!! :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## TRURIDERHYDRAULICS

> _Originally posted by TURTLE 62_@Mar 20 2010, 09:51 PM~16949338
> *SAL GETING DOWN ON PYRAMID
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :thumbsup:


----------



## CE 707

> _Originally posted by DVS_@Mar 20 2010, 04:04 PM~16946533
> *True Rider work
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


looking real nice bro


----------



## CE 707

> _Originally posted by TRURIDERHYDRAULICS_@Mar 22 2010, 12:23 AM~16958398
> *are you done yet!!!! :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *


lol it was good to see you yesterday


----------



## CE 707

> _Originally posted by TRURIDERHYDRAULICS_@Mar 22 2010, 12:26 AM~16958415
> *:thumbsup:
> *


his tat looks tight


----------



## TURTLE 62

> _Originally posted by plynhrd_@Mar 21 2010, 10:55 PM~16958185
> *Just want to say thanks to Sal yesterday he got down on
> my tat he's one of the best artists around from airbrush to tats
> really talented
> 
> Big mak homie u get down 2 u do some quality work and r
> on your way
> 
> It was a coo day hangin wid turtle Sal n big mak
> thanks to the TRT Migual n turtle for hookin me up wid
> an appointment
> *


big mak was tearing it at the convertion he got lots of props even Rick Walters stop by and give him props and that piece I post its not done yet but its caming out tight, vato is geting the thousand he paid wort of work for sure


----------



## EXCANDALOW

TURTLE 62,Mar 22 2010, 03:55 PM~16965055]big mak was tearing it at the convertion he got lots of props even Rick Walters stop by and give him props and that piece I post its not done yet but  its caming out tight, vato is geting the thousand he paid wort of work for sure











*LOOK AT THAT HOMIE IN THE BACK LEFT CORNER !!!*
:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: 

HE LOOK SCUUUUURRREDD!!!

:biggrin: 
:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## TURTLE 62

> _Originally posted by EXCANDALOW_@Mar 22 2010, 11:34 PM~16970356
> *TURTLE 62,Mar 22 2010, 03:55 PM~16965055]big mak was tearing it at the convertion he got lots of props even Rick Walters stop by and give him props and that piece I post its not done yet but  its caming out tight, vato is geting the thousand he paid wort of work for sure
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> TYLENOL?</span>*


----------



## 925rider

> _Originally posted by EXCANDALOW_@Mar 22 2010, 11:34 PM~16970356
> *TURTLE 62,Mar 22 2010, 03:55 PM~16965055]big mak was tearing it at the convertion he got lots of props even Rick Walters stop by and give him props and that piece I post its not done yet but  its caming out tight, vato is geting the thousand he paid wort of work for sure
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> LOOK AT THAT HOMIE IN THE BACK LEFT CORNER !!!
> :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> 
> HE LOOK SCUUUUURRREDD!!!
> 
> :biggrin:
> :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *




are you sure there is not a toilet back there :wow: :wow:


----------



## DVS

> _Originally posted by CE 707_@Mar 21 2010, 10:28 PM~16958432
> *looking real nice bro
> *


Thanks it's been a long time coming


----------



## CANNONBALL Z

FUCK THE TATTOS SHOW SOME CARS!!!!!!!!!!!!! :angry:


----------



## TRURIDERHYDRAULICS

> _Originally posted by CANNONBALL Z_@Mar 23 2010, 08:24 PM~16980034
> *FUCK THE TATTOS SHOW SOME CARS!!!!!!!!!!!!! :angry:
> *


 :nono: 

















:biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## TRURIDERHYDRAULICS

> _Originally posted by CANNONBALL Z_@Mar 23 2010, 08:24 PM~16980034
> *FUCK THE TATTOS SHOW SOME CARS!!!!!!!!!!!!! :angry:
> *


Ok let me see what I can do!



What about this :wow:


----------



## TRURIDERHYDRAULICS

or this















































Thats it for know :biggrin:


----------



## Lac Rida

What's good family how y'all doin? That came out tight is he still out here?


----------



## TRURIDERHYDRAULICS

ooppps* now *sorry.


----------



## TRURIDERHYDRAULICS

> _Originally posted by Lac Rida_@Mar 23 2010, 09:04 PM~16980690
> *What's good family how y'all doin? That came out tight is he still out here?
> *


wadup big D how you like set up.


----------



## Lac Rida

> _Originally posted by TRURIDERHYDRAULICS_@Mar 23 2010, 07:58 PM~16980597
> *Ok let me see what I can do!
> What about this  :wow:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *



That's TR shit right there!


----------



## Lac Rida

> _Originally posted by TRURIDERHYDRAULICS_@Mar 23 2010, 08:07 PM~16980727
> *wadup big D how you like set up.
> *


what's up brotha that is tight as a muthafuca I can't wait for mine to get done!


----------



## TRURIDERHYDRAULICS

> _Originally posted by Lac Rida_@Mar 23 2010, 09:11 PM~16980795
> *what's up brotha that is tight as a muthafuca I can't wait for mine to get done!
> *


thanks dawg and its still not done :biggrin: when ever your ready


----------



## CE 707

that shit looks tight now that everything is just about there keep up the good work fam


----------



## 65chevyridah

2 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
2 Members: 65chevyridah, *CE4LIFE*
:wave: :wave: :wave: :wave:


----------



## DJ HenDoe

> _Originally posted by Lac Rida_@Mar 23 2010, 09:11 PM~16980795
> *what's up brotha that is tight as a muthafuca I can't wait for mine to get done!
> *



New set up for the new ride? :biggrin: 
once I get my next ride (75 caprice drop or 64ss) I gotta fuck w/ T.Riders


----------



## CE 707

> _Originally posted by DJ HenDoe_@Mar 24 2010, 10:44 AM~16985184
> *New set up for the new ride? :biggrin:
> once I get my next ride (75 caprice drop or 64ss) I gotta fuck w/ T.Riders
> *


yea top notch


----------



## TURTLE 62

> _Originally posted by CANNONBALL Z_@Mar 23 2010, 08:24 PM~16980034
> *FUCK THE TATTOS SHOW SOME CARS!!!!!!!!!!!!! :angry:
> *


DON'T TRIP DAAAAAAAAM YOU KILLING THEM BIG DOG!


----------



## TRURIDERHYDRAULICS

> _Originally posted by DJ HenDoe_@Mar 24 2010, 09:44 AM~16985184
> *New set up for the new ride? :biggrin:
> once I get my next ride (75 caprice drop or 64ss) I gotta fuck w/ T.Riders
> *


come on down dawg ill take care of you :biggrin:


----------



## TRURIDERHYDRAULICS

> _Originally posted by TURTLE 62_@Mar 24 2010, 02:14 PM~16987914
> *DON'T TRIP DAAAAAAAAM YOU KILLING THEM BIG DOG!
> *


Thanks dawg or cerdo :biggrin:


----------



## DVS

> _Originally posted by TRURIDERHYDRAULICS_@Mar 23 2010, 07:58 PM~16980597
> *Ok let me see what I can do!
> What about this  :wow:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :0 Chingado!!! I was wondering what happened with this project.


----------



## TRURIDERHYDRAULICS

> _Originally posted by DVS_@Mar 24 2010, 06:45 PM~16990665
> *:0 Chingado!!! I was wondering what happened with this project.
> *


You like :cheesy:


----------



## TRURIDERHYDRAULICS

> _Originally posted by TRURIDERHYDRAULICS_@Mar 24 2010, 02:46 PM~16988150
> *Thanks dawg or cerdo :biggrin:
> *


Sorry tortugita I meant cevo not cerdo my bad lol :happysad:


----------



## EXCANDALOW

2 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
2 Members: EXCANDALOW, que paso Mr. closemouthyawner!!!!!

:biggrin:


----------



## TURTLE 62

> _Originally posted by TRURIDERHYDRAULICS_@Mar 24 2010, 10:09 PM~16992958
> *Sorry tortugita I meant cevo not cerdo my bad lol :happysad:
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## TURTLE 62

> _Originally posted by EXCANDALOW_@Mar 24 2010, 10:34 PM~16993185
> *2 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
> 2 Members: EXCANDALOW, que paso Mr. closemouthyawner!!!!!
> 
> :biggrin:
> *


HEY I WAS TRYING TO BE TUFF LOL    :420: :420:


----------



## DVS

> _Originally posted by TRURIDERHYDRAULICS_@Mar 24 2010, 07:10 PM~16991853
> *You like :cheesy:
> *


Hell yeah!!!!


----------



## TRURIDERHYDRAULICS

I'm out, time to go under the knife! Getting ready to go to the hospital for surgery. See you guys in a day or two. Wish me luck!!!! :wave:


----------



## TURTLE 62

> _Originally posted by TRURIDERHYDRAULICS_@Mar 25 2010, 05:27 AM~16994864
> *I'm out, time to go under the knife! Getting ready to go to the hospital for surgery. See you guys in a day or two.  Wish me luck!!!! :wave:
> *


hey foo I hope everything cames out ok. we need you here so if you see a brigth ligth turn around and walk away :sprint: don't think that they are welding and I know you going a wan to help them NO DON'T DO IT. GOOD LUCK BRO


----------



## plynhrd

> _Originally posted by CANNONBALL Z_@Mar 23 2010, 08:24 PM~16980034
> *FUCK THE TATTOS SHOW SOME CARS!!!!!!!!!!!!! :angry:
> *











What u know bout dat
:biggrin: :0 :roflmao: :rofl: :boink:


----------



## plynhrd

Good luck hope everything goes well


----------



## CE 707

hay guys I need yal to pm me your numbers again stupid phone broke on me


----------



## DVS

Surgery :scrutinize:


----------



## TURTLE 62

I came to the Hospital and he is ok. hi is already hitting switches on the bed


----------



## TURTLE 62

I caught him cleaning his new ride undercarriage


----------



## TURTLE 62

I had to take this viejito for a walk lol 








time to recharge the setup


----------



## Lac Rida

Whats up Turtle? Glad to hear that everything went good with his surgery.


----------



## EXCANDALOW

:wow:


----------



## EXCANDALOW

> _Originally posted by TURTLE 62_@Mar 25 2010, 07:31 PM~17003265
> *I caught him cleaning his new ride undercarriage
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


HE RELATED TO JULIO!!?? :biggrin:


----------



## TURTLE 62

> _Originally posted by CE 707+Mar 25 2010, 06:52 PM~17002078-->
> 
> 
> 
> hay guys I need yal to pm me your numbers again stupid phone broke on me
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> AGAIN  :biggrin:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Originally posted by Lac [email protected] 25 2010, 09:04 PM~17003734
> *Whats up Turtle?  Glad to hear that everything went good with his surgery.
> *
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> YEA YOU KNOW THIS FOOL IS ALREADY MESSING ARROUND LOL
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-EXCANDALOW_@Mar 25 2010, 09:17 PM~17003875
> *HE RELATED TO JULIO!!?? :biggrin:
> *


GOT TO KEEP THEM CLEAN


----------



## Hustler on the go

Thats good to hear everything went well..


----------



## CE 707

> _Originally posted by TURTLE 62_@Mar 25 2010, 11:07 PM~17004409
> *AGAIN   :biggrin:
> *


lol its the same model phone as before and the same problem  :banghead:


----------



## DVS

TTT


----------



## plynhrd

Good to hear everythin went well


----------



## EXCANDALOW

TTT


----------



## TURTLE 62




----------



## BOOGIE'Z 76

I WAS TRYING 2 GET A QUATE ON A FRAME REINFORCEMENT IF U COULD LET ME KNOW ITS A 76 MONTE CARLO BARE FRAME READY 2BE WORKED ON OR IF U MAKE THE TEMPLETS FULL REINFORCMENT????


----------



## TRURIDERHYDRAULICS

> _Originally posted by BOOGIE'Z 76_@Apr 1 2010, 03:01 PM~17068063
> *I WAS TRYING 2 GET A QUATE ON A FRAME REINFORCEMENT IF U COULD LET ME KNOW ITS A 76 MONTE CARLO BARE FRAME READY 2BE WORKED ON OR IF U MAKE THE TEMPLETS FULL REINFORCMENT????
> 
> *


pm sent


----------



## CE 707

ttt


----------



## TRURIDERHYDRAULICS

True Rider special for the month of MAY!! basic Installation, rack for 4 to 10 batteries, reinforced and extended A-Arms and reinforced ears for 750.00 call and make your appointment!! 925-584-2723 








Basic :biggrin:


----------



## EXCANDALOW

> _Originally posted by TRURIDERHYDRAULICS_@Apr 2 2010, 10:08 PM~17082632
> *True Rider special for the month of MAY!! basic Installation, rack for 4 to 10 batteries, reinforced and extended A-Arms and reinforced ears for 750.00  call and make your appointment!!  925-584-2723
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Basic :biggrin:
> *


good deal!!!


----------



## CE 707

> _Originally posted by TRURIDERHYDRAULICS_@Apr 3 2010, 12:08 AM~17082632
> *True Rider special for the month of MAY!! basic Installation, rack for 4 to 10 batteries, reinforced and extended A-Arms and reinforced ears for 750.00  call and make your appointment!!  925-584-2723
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Basic :biggrin:
> *


thats a good deal bro


----------



## Hustler on the go

ttt

I might have to get me a bucket and jump on this deal.. Have a little fun... :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## CE 707

ttt


----------



## SAC_TOWN




----------



## TRURIDERHYDRAULICS

Where's Waldo??? :cheesy: get a price if you can find him lol :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## CE 707

> _Originally posted by TRURIDERHYDRAULICS_@Apr 12 2010, 02:27 PM~17169921
> *Where's Waldo???  :cheesy: get a price if you can find him lol  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


he the guy in the white shirt the only one not payint attenion to the car hopping :biggrin:


----------



## TRURIDERHYDRAULICS

> _Originally posted by CE 707_@Apr 12 2010, 01:57 PM~17170185
> *he the guy  in the white shirt the only one not payint attenion to the car hopping  :biggrin:
> *


Thats right :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## CE 707

> _Originally posted by TRURIDERHYDRAULICS_@Apr 3 2010, 12:08 AM~17082632
> *True Rider special for the month of MAY!! basic Installation, rack for 4 to 10 batteries, reinforced and extended A-Arms and reinforced ears for 750.00  call and make your appointment!!  925-584-2723
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Basic :biggrin:
> *


 :0 :wow: thats a deal


----------



## plynhrd

There was another car hopping down the way 
ASSHOLES


----------



## TRURIDERHYDRAULICS

> _Originally posted by plynhrd_@Apr 13 2010, 09:57 AM~17178407
> *There was another car hopping down the way
> ASSHOLES
> *


lol :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## CE 707

> _Originally posted by plynhrd_@Apr 13 2010, 10:57 AM~17178407
> *There was another car hopping down the way
> ASSHOLES
> *


lol how you been bro


----------



## madmax64

> Where's Waldo??? :cheesy: get a price if you can find him lol :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## madmax64

> he the guy in the white shirt the only one not payint attenion to the car hopping :biggrin:
> 
> 
> 
> :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## Hustler on the go

ttt


----------



## sinister21

Nice work guys  hope the deal with my bigbody goes through cat wait to see it get off


----------



## Hustler on the go

ttt


----------



## CE 707

> _Originally posted by sinister21_@Apr 14 2010, 10:03 AM~17189242
> *Nice work guys   hope the deal with my bigbody goes through cat wait to see it get off
> *


whos supposed to get it?


----------



## TURTLE 62

> _Originally posted by CE 707_@Apr 16 2010, 06:56 PM~17216312
> *whos supposed to get it?
> *


 :naughty: :naughty: :naughty:


----------



## DVS

> _Originally posted by TURTLE 62_@Apr 17 2010, 10:52 AM~17221442
> *:naughty:  :naughty:  :naughty:
> *


Another one?


----------



## CE4LIFE

Ttt


----------



## CE 707

:wave:


----------



## TRURIDERHYDRAULICS

My uncle (mom’s brother) made the ultimate sacrifice while serving to protect a baby’s life. In the process he lost his life living 3 daughters. This year’s ride will consist of a 75 mile ride through the back roads of Yolo County, taking you through the areas that Deputy Diaz Patrolled. The ride will begin at Delta High School in Clarksburg, CA and end at the Cache Creek Casino in Brooks, CA. 



At approximately 9:30 p.m., Sunday, June 15th in the Dunnigan area, Sheriff’s Deputy Tony Diaz was shot and killed while making a traffic stop near the intersection of County Road 6 and County Road 99W at 2130 hours. After a five-minute high speed pursuit, the suspect exited his vehicle and opened fire on Deputy Diaz, penetrating his vest, striking him in the shoulder.

Officers responding to the scene found the wounded deputy and an abandoned 4 month baby in a car at the dead-end of County Road 5 at County Road 99W. Despite his wound, Deputy Diaz was able to call for assistance. He was transported to a local hospital where he succumbed to his injuries.


It is believed the suspected shooter, Marco Antonio Topete of Arbuckle, may have been stopped for suspected DUI. Topete, on parole for assault with a deadly weapon, left the area on foot. The baby was reported safe.

Deputy Diaz, a 4-year veteran of the sheriff's department, was transported to Woodland Memorial Hospital, where he died from his wounds.

A massive manhunt for the suspected gunman ensued. At 8:15 a.m. June 16, 2008, it was reported that Marco Antonio Topete was taken into custody in connection with the shooting.

Deputy Diaz was posthumously awarded the Department's Gold Medal of Valor, the highest award given by the Yolo County Sheriff.

Visit Tony Diaz' memorial page on the Officer Down Memorial Page website 2010 Tony Diaz Memorial Motorcycle Run
Yolo County, California


----------



## CE 707

ill go out there to support your fam bro I just got to get a babysitter


----------



## Lac Rida

> _Originally posted by CE 707_@Apr 19 2010, 07:45 PM~17242625
> *ill go out there to support your fam bro I just got to get a babysitter
> *


x2 bro!!


----------



## TURTLE 62

you can count me


----------



## TURTLE 62

TURTLE 62, madmax64, 925rider :wave: :wave: :wave:


----------



## plynhrd

> _Originally posted by CE 707_@Apr 13 2010, 02:16 PM~17180689
> *lol how you been bro
> *


What's up E hit me up today after 5


----------



## CE 707

will do bro


----------



## TURTLE 62

I was finaly able to take my car out on sunday and enjoy the beautyfull weater :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## TURTLE 62

:biggrin:


----------



## 925rider

> _Originally posted by TURTLE 62_@Apr 19 2010, 10:13 PM~17243959
> *TURTLE 62, madmax64, 925rider :wave:  :wave:  :wave:
> *


 :wow: :wow: :wow:


----------



## TURTLE 62

:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## TRURIDERHYDRAULICS

> _Originally posted by TURTLE 62_@Apr 25 2010, 09:10 PM~17300719
> * :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *


 :0 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## TRURIDERHYDRAULICS




----------



## TURTLE 62

:0 :0 :0 :0 :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## CE4LIFE

> _Originally posted by TRURIDERHYDRAULICS_@Apr 25 2010, 11:23 PM~17302292
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


  :thumbsup:


----------



## CE 707

LOOKS GOOD IN PERSON


----------



## DVS

Working on getting the car running cause there is no way I'm pushing that thing on and off the trailer with the setup in it.


----------



## CE 707

> _Originally posted by DVS_@Apr 26 2010, 08:02 PM~17310672
> *Working on getting the car running cause there is no way I'm pushing that thing on and off the trailer with the setup in it.
> *


LOL YEAH IT AINT EASY HAD TO DO THAT ONCE


----------



## POPEYE_NWK

I see some good work up in here uce


----------



## POPEYE_NWK

How much to wrap a g body frame?


----------



## POPEYE_NWK




----------



## TRURIDERHYDRAULICS

> _Originally posted by POPEYE_NWK_@Apr 26 2010, 10:38 PM~17313884
> *How much to wrap a g body frame?
> *


pm sent. Thanks for the complement uso. :biggrin:


----------



## CE 707




----------



## DVS

> _Originally posted by CE 707_@Apr 26 2010, 06:03 PM~17310693
> *LOL YEAH IT AINT EASY HAD TO DO THAT ONCE
> *


This thing is heavy enough with an empty trunk. The extended a arms don't help either.


----------



## plynhrd

:thumbsup: 4 weeks to get her ready for SOCIOS.

you goin turtle


----------



## TRURIDERHYDRAULICS

> _Originally posted by DVS_@Apr 26 2010, 07:02 PM~17310672
> *Working on getting the car running cause there is no way I'm pushing that thing on and off the trailer with the setup in it.
> *


let me know :biggrin:


----------



## TRURIDERHYDRAULICS

> _Originally posted by plynhrd_@Apr 27 2010, 08:47 PM~17324723
> *  :thumbsup:  4 weeks to get her ready for SOCIOS.
> 
> you goin turtle
> *


so what did INDIVIDUALS think about the car? :biggrin:


----------



## CE 707

> _Originally posted by TRURIDERHYDRAULICS_@Apr 27 2010, 11:03 PM~17325826
> *so what did INDIVIDUALS think about the car?  :biggrin:
> *


you should already know the answer to that bro


----------



## Nor. cali-lowlows

tres lookin good


----------



## plynhrd

> _Originally posted by TRURIDERHYDRAULICS_@Apr 27 2010, 10:03 PM~17325826
> *so what did INDIVIDUALS think about the car?  :biggrin:
> *


they said What it do! HOP IT!


----------



## DVS

> _Originally posted by TRURIDERHYDRAULICS+Apr 27 2010, 09:00 PM~17325785-->
> 
> 
> 
> let me know  :biggrin:
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Going out to my parent's this weekend. Should get it going. I guess the new fuel pump you put in went bad from just sitting around for a few years.
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-plynhrd_@Apr 29 2010, 10:32 AM~17341482
> *they said What it do! HOP IT!
> *


Uh, let's see it then. :biggrin:


----------



## TRURIDERHYDRAULICS

> _Originally posted by DVS_@Apr 29 2010, 07:41 PM~17346059
> *Going out to my parent's this weekend. Should get it going. I guess the new fuel pump you put in went bad from just sitting around for a few years.
> Uh, let's see it then.  :biggrin:
> *


no let see yours :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## TURTLE 62

> _Originally posted by plynhrd+Apr 29 2010, 11:32 AM~17341482-->
> 
> 
> 
> they said What it do! HOP IT!
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Originally posted by [email protected] 29 2010, 07:41 PM~17346059
> *Going out to my parent's this weekend. Should get it going. I guess the new fuel pump you put in went bad from just sitting around for a few years.
> Uh, let's see it then.  :biggrin:
> *
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-TRURIDERHYDRAULICS_@Apr 29 2010, 09:56 PM~17347837
> *no let see yours  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


I wan to see them nose up! :biggrin:


----------



## DVS

> _Originally posted by TURTLE 62_@Apr 30 2010, 09:12 AM~17351295
> *I wan to see them nose up! :biggrin:
> *


Don't make me redesign the setup for the 20th time. :biggrin:


----------



## Hustler on the go

ttt


----------



## plynhrd

> _Originally posted by DVS_@Apr 30 2010, 08:18 PM~17355911
> *Don't make me redesign the setup for the 20th time.  :biggrin:
> *


I ain't trippn its all in fun Tr, individuals baby I'm tryn to
get the trey runnin for socios but if not whenever u redo your set up
I b ready single gate no weight 6 batts


----------



## TRURIDERHYDRAULICS

> _Originally posted by plynhrd_@May 4 2010, 02:45 PM~17389093
> *I ain't trippn its all in fun Tr, individuals baby I'm tryn to
> get the trey runnin for socios but if not whenever u redo your set up
> I b ready single gate no weight 6 batts
> *


 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0


----------



## DVS

> _Originally posted by plynhrd_@May 4 2010, 01:45 PM~17389093
> *I ain't trippn its all in fun Tr, individuals baby I'm tryn to
> get the trey runnin for socios but if not whenever u redo your set up
> I b ready single gate no weight 6 batts
> *


 :thumbsup: 
Miguel and I have redesigned the setup more times than I can remember and haven't even installed one version yet. :biggrin: When it's done I'll be glad to nose up. I only bet Jack in the Box tacos though.


----------



## TURTLE 62

> _Originally posted by plynhrd+May 4 2010, 02:45 PM~17389093-->
> 
> 
> 
> I ain't trippn its all in fun Tr, individuals baby I'm tryn to
> get the trey runnin for socios but if not whenever u redo your set up
> I b ready single gate no weight 6 batts
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-DVS_@May 4 2010, 07:10 PM~17391650
> *:thumbsup:
> Miguel and I have redesigned the setup more times than I can remember and haven't even installed one version yet.  :biggrin:  When it's done I'll be glad to nose up. I only bet Jack in the Box tacos though.
> *


you dont compete against your own team member! :twak: :twak: :twak: :twak: you both have TR set up :buttkick: :buttkick: :buttkick: all tho jack in the box tacos sound good :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## DVS

> _Originally posted by TURTLE 62_@May 4 2010, 06:23 PM~17391827
> *you dont compete against your own team member! :twak:  :twak:  :twak:  :twak: you both have TR set up :buttkick:  :buttkick:  :buttkick: all tho jack in the box tacos sound good :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


Who said it was a competition. Just a nice Sunday BBQ at your place playing with our cars. :biggrin:


----------



## TRURIDERHYDRAULICS

> _Originally posted by DVS_@May 4 2010, 08:22 PM~17392745
> *Who said it was a competition. Just a nice Sunday BBQ at your place playing with our cars. :biggrin:
> *


I think they should nose up :biggrin:


----------



## plynhrd

> _Originally posted by DVS+May 4 2010, 07:10 PM~17391650-->
> 
> 
> 
> :thumbsup:
> Miguel and I have redesigned the setup more times than I can remember and haven't even installed one version yet.  :biggrin:  When it's done I'll be glad to nose up. I only bet Jack in the Box tacos though.
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Originally posted by TURTLE [email protected] 4 2010, 07:23 PM~17391827
> *you dont compete against your own team member! :twak:  :twak:  :twak:  :twak: you both have TR set up :buttkick:  :buttkick:  :buttkick: all tho jack in the box tacos sound good :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-DVS_@May 4 2010, 08:22 PM~17392745
> *Who said it was a competition. Just a nice Sunday BBQ at your place playing with our cars. :biggrin:
> *


hell yea nice sunday get together some cruisn bbq n afterwards some drank!
no bet on the hop win or lose we go halves on a nice bottle of tequila for the bbq :biggrin:


----------



## TRURIDERHYDRAULICS

BBQ sounds good! lets do it..............then nose them up :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## DVS

> _Originally posted by plynhrd_@May 5 2010, 05:29 PM~17403281
> *hell yea nice sunday get together some cruisn bbq n afterwards some drank!
> no bet on the hop win or lose we go halves on a nice bottle of tequila for the bbq :biggrin:
> *


 :thumbsup: Sounds good to me.


----------



## TRURIDERHYDRAULICS

Nor. cali-lowlows give me a call to give you a quote. 925 584-2723


----------



## TURTLE 62

:biggrin:


----------



## TURTLE 62

WACHA AL E :0 :0 :0


----------



## OCSAL

eso es todo turtle excandalow prospect looking good


> _Originally posted by TURTLE 62_@Apr 20 2010, 09:24 AM~17246968
> *I was finaly able to take my car out on sunday and enjoy the beautyfull weater :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


----------



## TRURIDERHYDRAULICS

> _Originally posted by OCSAL_@May 7 2010, 10:55 AM~17419245
> *eso es todo turtle excandalow prospect looking good
> *


Ese Sal, por que tienes que haser tanto ecandalo :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: vote for Turtle :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## 1 GANGSTA COUPE

ttt


----------



## 925rider

> _Originally posted by OCSAL_@May 7 2010, 10:55 AM~17419245
> *eso es todo turtle excandalow prospect looking good
> *



:wow: :wow: :wow:


----------



## CE 707

Thats a nice pic of the car turtle where did you find it is there any way you can text me the pic bro my computer is down


----------



## EXCANDALOW

> _Originally posted by CE 707_@May 8 2010, 02:06 PM~17428735
> *Thats a nice pic of the car turtle where did you find it is there any way you can text me the pic bro my computer is down
> *


excandalow topic vato!!! :biggrin:


----------



## EXCANDALOW

> _Originally posted by OCSAL_@May 7 2010, 10:55 AM~17419245
> *eso es todo turtle excandalow prospect looking good
> *


 :drama: :drama: :drama: :run: :sprint: :loco: :rofl: :roflmao:


----------



## EXCANDALOW

:wow:


----------



## TURTLE 62

> _Originally posted by OCSAL+May 7 2010, 10:55 AM~17419245-->
> 
> 
> 
> eso es todo turtle excandalow prospect looking good
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-TRURIDERHYDRAULICS_@May 7 2010, 07:20 PM~17423729
> *Ese Sal, por que tienes que haser tanto ecandalo :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao: vote for Turtle  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *


http://answers.yahoo.com/question/index?qi...29181910AAjg56J

VOTE
FOR
TURTLE

:roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## CE 707

> _Originally posted by EXCANDALOW_@May 9 2010, 12:45 AM~17432449
> *excandalow topic vato!!! :biggrin:
> *


----------



## CE 707

> _Originally posted by TRURIDERHYDRAULICS_@May 6 2010, 07:00 PM~17412790
> *Nor. cali-lowlows give me a call to give you a quote. 925 584-2723
> *


Im going to call you bro i might need some help with a few thing if you got time before the the show I think after the show is going to be another good one 
:biggrin:


----------



## TRURIDERHYDRAULICS

> _Originally posted by CE 707_@May 10 2010, 01:42 PM~17444574
> *Im going to call you bro i might need some help with a few thing if you got time before the the show I think after the show is going to be another good one
> :biggrin:
> *


hit me up bro you know the number.


----------



## Hustler on the go

ttt Wuz up Miguelll :wave: :wave:


----------



## Nor. cali-lowlows

TTT


----------



## Hustler on the go

ttt


----------



## TURTLE 62

downtown pittsburg schedule


----------



## 925rider

thanks for the tow service today


----------



## OCSAL

WASSUP ZAMORANU MICHUACANU WERES TURTLE?


----------



## TURTLE 62

> _Originally posted by 925rider_@May 15 2010, 08:38 PM~17501604
> *thanks for the tow service today
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


ya sabes any time :biggrin:


----------



## TURTLE 62

> _Originally posted by OCSAL_@May 16 2010, 08:26 AM~17504787
> *WASSUP ZAMORANU MICHUACANU WERES TURTLE?
> *


 :wave: :wave: :wave:


----------



## EXCANDALOW

> _Originally posted by 925rider_@May 15 2010, 08:38 PM~17501604
> *thanks for the tow service today
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


TRUCK AND TRAILER DELIVERY AND TOW SERVICE!!!! :worship: :worship: :worship: 
BIG TIME HOMIE!!
GRACIAS AL BIG HOMIE GON!


----------



## CE 707

> _Originally posted by EXCANDALOW_@May 9 2010, 12:45 AM~17432449
> *excandalow topic vato!!! :biggrin:
> *


what up bro how are you


----------



## TURTLE 62

> _Originally posted by EXCANDALOW_@May 16 2010, 10:55 PM~17511602
> *TRUCK AND TRAILER DELIVERY AND TOW SERVICE!!!! :worship:  :worship:  :worship:
> BIG TIME HOMIE!!
> GRACIAS AL BIG HOMIE GON!
> *


dice el gon q de nada


----------



## TRURIDERHYDRAULICS

> _Originally posted by OCSAL_@May 16 2010, 08:26 AM~17504787
> *WASSUP ZAMORANU MICHUACANU WERES TURTLE?
> *


Que onda guye are you ready!!! :thumbsup:


----------



## CE 707

:wave:


----------



## DVS

:biggrin:


----------



## TURTLE 62

> _Originally posted by CE 707+May 21 2010, 02:24 PM~17564038-->
> 
> 
> 
> :wave:
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-DVS_@May 23 2010, 09:45 AM~17576591
> *:biggrin:
> *


 :wave: :wave:


----------



## CE 707

> _Originally posted by TURTLE 62_@May 24 2010, 08:48 AM~17585151
> *:wave:  :wave:
> *


what up bro you comming up here for the show this weekend


----------



## TURTLE 62

> _Originally posted by CE 707_@May 24 2010, 03:43 PM~17589408
> *what up bro you comming up here for the show this weekend
> *


Im trying to sounds like is going to be a good one!


----------



## CE 707

> _Originally posted by TURTLE 62_@May 25 2010, 09:34 AM~17597461
> *Im trying to sounds like is going to be a good one!
> *


that would be cool bro then go riding like last year I gotta get miguel to


----------



## TURTLE 62

> _Originally posted by CE 707_@May 25 2010, 09:08 PM~17605094
> *that would be cool bro then go riding like last year I gotta get miguel to
> *


yea that would be tight


----------



## TRURIDERHYDRAULICS

Once again Sal coming up from LA on June 10-15 so if you need some work done make sure you contact Turtle @925-594-1828 to make an appointment.


----------



## TURTLE 62

> _Originally posted by TRURIDERHYDRAULICS_@May 28 2010, 11:01 PM~17638070
> *Once again Sal coming up from LA on June 10-15 so if you need some work done make sure you contact Turtle @925-594-1828 to make an appointment.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :yes: :yes: :yes: :yes:


----------



## Hustler on the go

ttt


----------



## Lac Rida

TTT for the haters!


----------



## DVS

Can't wait to get back in there.


----------



## TRURIDERHYDRAULICS

> _Originally posted by DVS_@Jun 2 2010, 05:50 PM~17678445
> *Can't wait to get back in there.
> *


Are sure you want me to do your car? I heard I do some shootie work! I’m not even sure if that’s spelled right :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## CE4LIFE

:wave:


----------



## TRURIDERHYDRAULICS

> _Originally posted by CE4LIFE_@Jun 2 2010, 09:45 PM~17680911
> *:wave:
> *


que onda bro how u been.


----------



## TURTLE 62

> _Originally posted by TRURIDERHYDRAULICS_@Jun 2 2010, 09:41 PM~17680843
> *Are sure you want me to do your car? I heard I do some shootie work! I’m not even sure if that’s spelled right  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *


maybe chawtie, withie :dunno: :dunno: :dunno: dam that word mus be witheeeee :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: yea sheteee work ha! TRUERIDERS REPRESENT FROM THE STREETS TO THE SHOW I WANT TO SE WHAT THEY GOT!


----------



## TURTLE 62




----------



## 925rider

> _Originally posted by TRURIDERHYDRAULICS_@Jun 2 2010, 09:41 PM~17680843
> *Are sure you want me to do your car? I heard I do some shootie work! I’m not even sure if that’s spelled right  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *


----------



## EXCANDALOW

> _Originally posted by TURTLE 62_@Jun 2 2010, 10:37 PM~17681606
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *



neta que ustedes si son excandalow~ sos!!
:biggrin:


----------



## EXCANDALOW

> _Originally posted by TRURIDERHYDRAULICS_@Jun 2 2010, 09:41 PM~17680843
> *Are sure you want me to do your car? I heard I do some shootie work! I’m not even sure if that’s spelled right  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *


 :scrutinize: :scrutinize: :scrutinize: :drama: :drama: :rimshot: :biggrin:


----------



## DVS

> _Originally posted by TRURIDERHYDRAULICS_@Jun 2 2010, 08:41 PM~17680843
> *Are sure you want me to do your car? I heard I do some shootie work! I’m not even sure if that’s spelled right  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *


Well you already started the car. :biggrin: Just make room for me cabron so I can get this car done and put the sticker on. :biggrin: we'll have to do it on the Sunday of the weekend we talked about.


----------



## TRURIDERHYDRAULICS

> _Originally posted by DVS_@Jun 3 2010, 07:49 PM~17689745
> *Well you already started the car.  :biggrin:  Just make room for me cabron so I can get this car done and put the sticker on.  :biggrin:  we'll have to do it on the Sunday of the weekend we talked about.
> *


lets do it! :biggrin:


----------



## TRURIDERHYDRAULICS

> _Originally posted by TURTLE 62_@Jun 2 2010, 10:34 PM~17681561
> *maybe chawtie, withie :dunno:  :dunno:  :dunno:  dam that word mus be witheeeee  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin: yea  sheteee work ha! TRUERIDERS REPRESENT FROM THE STREETS TO THE SHOW I WANT TO SE WHAT THEY GOT!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


Nothing like this! But o well! I guess you can keep them all happy! Let’s just keep it moving on to the next one. :biggrin:


----------



## CE 707




----------



## 1downkat

Miguel does if not the best, one of the best around set-ups and they speak for themselfs and on the streets :thumbsup:


----------



## CE 707

> _Originally posted by 1downkat_@Jun 4 2010, 03:28 PM~17697392
> *Miguel does if not the best, one of the best around set-ups and they speak for themselfs and on the streets  :thumbsup:
> *


 :yes:


----------



## Hustler on the go

ttt


----------



## DVS

> _Originally posted by 1downkat_@Jun 4 2010, 01:28 PM~17697392
> *Miguel does if not the best, one of the best around set-ups and they speak for themselfs and on the streets  :thumbsup:
> *


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## TRURIDERHYDRAULICS

> _Originally posted by 1downkat_@Jun 4 2010, 02:28 PM~17697392
> *Miguel does if not the best, one of the best around set-ups and they speak for themselfs and on the streets  :thumbsup:
> *


Thanks dawg :thumbsup: all I can do is try!


----------



## TRURIDERHYDRAULICS

> _Originally posted by TRURIDERHYDRAULICS_@Jun 4 2010, 06:50 PM~17698917
> *Thanks dawg :thumbsup: all I can do is try!
> *


Gatta also add my apprentice turtle the TRT :biggrin:


----------



## TRURIDERHYDRAULICS

E why don’t you let one of those photos slide in! Just one of the front end of CHILI VERDE!


----------



## TURTLE 62

> _Originally posted by TRURIDERHYDRAULICS_@Jun 4 2010, 06:55 PM~17698944
> *E why don’t you let one of those photos slide in! Just one of the front end of CHILI VERDE!
> *


THIS CHILE VERDE IS HOT !


----------



## TRURIDERHYDRAULICS

> _Originally posted by TURTLE 62_@Jun 4 2010, 08:28 PM~17699550
> *THIS CHILE VERDE IS  HOT !
> *


muy caliente :biggrin:


----------



## CE 707

> _Originally posted by TRURIDERHYDRAULICS_@Jun 4 2010, 07:55 PM~17698944
> *E why don’t you let one of those photos slide in! Just one of the front end of CHILI VERDE!
> *


FOR SURE NOW THAT i GOT THE OK


----------



## CE 707

> _Originally posted by TRURIDERHYDRAULICS_@Jun 4 2010, 10:49 PM~17700210
> *muy caliente :biggrin:
> *


 :yes: SO HOT i WANTED TO TAKE IT HOME :biggrin:


----------



## CE 707

:biggrin:


----------



## CE 707




----------



## TURTLE 62

> _Originally posted by CE 707_@Jun 4 2010, 11:28 PM~17700878
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0


----------



## Blue94cady

Nicce work !! :wow:


----------



## TRURIDERHYDRAULICS

> _Originally posted by Blue94cady_@Jun 5 2010, 10:00 PM~17706244
> *Nicce work !! :wow:
> *


Thanks bro :thumbsup:


----------



## DVS

Painting the trunk today so I'll see you next Sunday.


----------



## TRURIDERHYDRAULICS

> _Originally posted by DVS_@Jun 6 2010, 07:23 AM~17707797
> *Painting the trunk today so I'll see you next Sunday.
> *


lets do it.


----------



## DVS

> _Originally posted by TRURIDERHYDRAULICS_@Jun 6 2010, 06:42 AM~17707870
> *lets do it.
> *


 :thumbsup:


----------



## DVS

The trunk is now ready for you.


----------



## DVS

5 days and counting. :run:


----------



## TURTLE 62

> _Originally posted by DVS_@Jun 8 2010, 07:42 PM~17732261
> *5 days and counting.  :run:
> *


sat the 12th?????????
:nono::nono::nono::nono:   
Miguel has an apointment whit Sal sat morning for a tatttoo all day!!!!!!!! and he wuoldn't like to loose his 200.00 dollar deposit would he?:0 :0 :0 :0
















































JKD :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: Im glad your car is geting done time to put it uot there! lets ride homie


----------



## DVS

> _Originally posted by TURTLE 62_@Jun 9 2010, 07:55 AM~17736757
> *sat the 12th?????????
> :nono::nono::nono::nono:
> Miguel has an apointment whit Sal sat morning for a tatttoo all day!!!!!!!! and he wuoldn't  like to loose his 200.00 dollar deposit would he?:0 :0 :0 :0
> JKD :biggrin:  :biggrin: :biggrin:  Im glad your car is geting done time to put it uot there! lets ride homie
> *


Looks like I'm only going to take him the pumps this weekend. Once everything gets back from chrome he'll slam it out.


----------



## TRURIDERHYDRAULICS

TR car in LRM!!! yes sir! Congrats to Dee for the layout in the new LRM! :thumbsup:


----------



## 1downkat

Congrats to putting it down TR :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## DVS

> _Originally posted by TRURIDERHYDRAULICS_@Jun 10 2010, 09:36 PM~17755679
> *TR car in LRM!!! yes sir!  Congrats to Dee for the layout in the new LRM! :thumbsup:
> *


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup: 
Team True Rider


----------



## EXCANDALOW

> _Originally posted by 1downkat_@Jun 10 2010, 11:16 PM~17756131
> *Congrats to putting it down TR  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:
> *


x59


----------



## TURTLE 62

> _Originally posted by EXCANDALOW_@Jun 11 2010, 01:01 PM~17760753
> *x59
> 
> *


You know it dawg!!! :0


----------



## TURTLE 62

> _Originally posted by TRURIDERHYDRAULICS_@Jun 10 2010, 10:36 PM~17755679
> *TR car in LRM!!! yes sir!  Congrats to Dee for the layout in the new LRM! :thumbsup:
> *


not bad for shity work! :0 :0 :0


----------



## Lac Rida

> _Originally posted by TRURIDERHYDRAULICS_@Jun 10 2010, 09:36 PM~17755679
> *TR car in LRM!!! yes sir!  Congrats to Dee for the layout in the new LRM! :thumbsup:
> *


Thanks brotha but the congrats is to you guys "TR" you made it all happen i just got out in these streets and let the work speak for itself!!!  

For all those haters out there who think its shotie work  :nono: :loco: you can see for yourself what quality work is on page 92-94 of lowrider magazine! :biggrin: 

TEAM TRUE RIDERS "NO EXCUSES JUST RESULTS"


----------



## Lac Rida

> _Originally posted by TURTLE 62_@Jun 11 2010, 02:48 PM~17762223
> *not bad for shity work! :0 :0  :0
> *


LOL


----------



## Lac Rida

> _Originally posted by 1downkat_@Jun 10 2010, 10:16 PM~17756131
> *Congrats to putting it down TR  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:
> *


X110


----------



## DVS

> _Originally posted by TURTLE 62_@Jun 11 2010, 02:48 PM~17762223
> *not bad for shity work! :0 :0  :0
> *


Yeah but the camera can do wonders to shitty work. :biggrin:


----------



## TRURIDERHYDRAULICS

> _Originally posted by DVS_@Jun 11 2010, 08:39 PM~17764352
> *Yeah but the camera can do wonders to shitty work.  :biggrin:
> *


 :dunno: :dunno:


----------



## Blue94cady

TTT!!! :biggrin:


----------



## TURTLE 62

> _Originally posted by Blue94cady_@Jun 12 2010, 07:55 PM~17770538
> *TTT!!! :biggrin:
> *


que onda mister shagylac como andas bro stop by one day so we can kik it :biggrin:


----------



## DVS

Hey Miguel my phone had been acting up that's why I couldn't hear you earlier. So where are the pics of the magazine spread?


----------



## TURTLE 62

> _Originally posted by DVS_@Jun 12 2010, 11:56 PM~17772142
> *Hey Miguel my phone had been acting up that's why I couldn't hear you earlier. So where are the pics of the magazine spread?
> *


 :0 :cheesy: :biggrin: 



























:rimshot: :rimshot: :rimshot: :h5: :worship: :worship: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: uffin: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## 1downkat

:h5: :h5: :h5: :h5: looking good bro


----------



## Hustler on the go

> _Originally posted by TURTLE 62_@Jun 13 2010, 12:27 PM~17774614
> *:0  :cheesy:  :biggrin:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> :rimshot:  :rimshot:  :rimshot:  :h5:  :worship:  :worship:  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:  uffin:  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:
> *


 :biggrin: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## DVS

> _Originally posted by TURTLE 62_@Jun 13 2010, 11:27 AM~17774614
> *:0  :cheesy:  :biggrin:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> :rimshot:  :rimshot:  :rimshot:  :h5:  :worship:  :worship:  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:  uffin:  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:
> *


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## TRURIDERHYDRAULICS

TRT :biggrin:


----------



## 925rider

> _Originally posted by TURTLE 62_@Jun 13 2010, 12:27 PM~17774614
> *:0  :cheesy:  :biggrin:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> :rimshot:  :rimshot:  :rimshot:  :h5:  :worship:  :worship:  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:  uffin:  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:
> *




clean


----------



## Blue94cady

TTT !!! Badass work :biggrin: 


Un dia de estos q aiga chansa ill stop by to kick it


----------



## DVS

It's in the mail


----------



## TRURIDERHYDRAULICS

> _Originally posted by DVS_@Jun 14 2010, 05:34 PM~17785754
> *It's in the mail
> *


cool let's get her done!


----------



## EXCANDALOW

> _Originally posted by TURTLE 62_@Jun 13 2010, 12:27 PM~17774614
> *:0  :cheesy:  :biggrin:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> :rimshot:  :rimshot:  :rimshot:  :h5:  :worship:  :worship:  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:  uffin:  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:
> *


----------



## DVS

> _Originally posted by TRURIDERHYDRAULICS_@Jun 14 2010, 08:32 PM~17788747
> *cool let's get her done!
> *


I got the dumps too. Fully polished from Ron at BMH.


----------



## CE 707

congrats on guys on the spread and for the haters yall aint seen nothing yet


----------



## Hustler on the go

ttt


----------



## TRURIDERHYDRAULICS

> _Originally posted by CE 707_@Jun 15 2010, 09:42 PM~17799319
> *congrats on guys on the spread and for the haters yall aint seen nothing yet
> *


You have something top secret?? :wow: let me know please :0


----------



## CE 707

> _Originally posted by TRURIDERHYDRAULICS_@Jun 16 2010, 10:39 PM~17810449
> *You have something top secret??  :wow: let me know please  :0
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## TURTLE 62

> _Originally posted by DVS+Jun 14 2010, 05:34 PM~17785754-->
> 
> 
> 
> It's in the mail
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-TRURIDERHYDRAULICS_@Jun 14 2010, 09:32 PM~17788747
> *cool let's get her done!
> *


THE CAR? :dunno: :dunno: :scrutinize: :scrutinize:


----------



## Psta

> _Originally posted by Lac Rida_@Jun 11 2010, 08:38 PM~17763951
> *Thanks brotha but the congrats is to you guys "TR" you made it all happen i just got out in these streets and let the work speak for itself!!!
> 
> For all those haters out there who think its shotie work    :nono:  :loco:  you can see for yourself what quality work is on page 92-94 of lowrider magazine! :biggrin:
> 
> TEAM TRUE RIDERS "NO EXCUSES JUST RESULTS"
> *


SHO NUFF! FUCC THE HATERS!! ESPECIALLY THOSE THAT CANT TAKE THE HEAT WHEN THEY ASS IS IN THE KITCHEN!!!
TR Has always came through for me!!!


----------



## DVS

> _Originally posted by TURTLE 62_@Jun 18 2010, 10:30 PM~17829972
> *THE CAR? :dunno:  :dunno:  :scrutinize: :scrutinize:
> *


secret.


----------



## DVS

Got the dumps today but they have the bmh logo on them.


----------



## TRURIDERHYDRAULICS

> _Originally posted by DVS_@Jun 21 2010, 05:06 PM~17848226
> *Got the dumps today but they have the bmh logo on them.
> *


Whats wrong with that :dunno:


----------



## TRURIDERHYDRAULICS

She's almost ready candy, patterns, molded :biggrin:


----------



## DVS

> _Originally posted by TRURIDERHYDRAULICS+Jun 21 2010, 07:08 PM~17850099-->
> 
> 
> 
> Whats wrong with that  :dunno:
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Nothing I guess. Probably won't be there after next year. How's the rest of the stuff coming along?
> <!--QuoteBegin-TRURIDERHYDRAULICS_@Jun 21 2010, 08:05 PM~17850955
> *She's almost ready candy, patterns, molded  :biggrin:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


Looks good.


----------



## TRURIDERHYDRAULICS

> _Originally posted by DVS_@Jun 21 2010, 09:24 PM~17851192
> *Nothing I guess. Probably won't be there after next year. How's the rest of the stuff coming along?
> 
> Looks good.
> *


I’m going to pick up the fitting tomorrow all 1/2 right :biggrin:


----------



## DVS

Yeah the block has one 1/2 hole and 3/8 hole


----------



## Hustler on the go

ttt


----------



## DVS

:wow:


----------



## TURTLE 62

TTT :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## DVS

No progress pics. Don't want to see anything till it's done.


----------



## Hustler on the go




----------



## TRURIDERHYDRAULICS

> _Originally posted by DVS_@Jun 28 2010, 07:59 PM~17911689
> *No progress pics. Don't want to see anything till it's done.
> *


Are you sure!!!! ok


----------



## DVS

> _Originally posted by TRURIDERHYDRAULICS_@Jun 29 2010, 05:07 PM~17920425
> *Are you sure!!!! ok
> *


You can show people just don't show me. :biggrin:


----------



## Blue94cady

TTMFT for some badassss work!!!! :biggrin:


----------



## EXCANDALOW




----------



## TRURIDERHYDRAULICS

> _Originally posted by Blue94cady_@Jun 30 2010, 06:43 PM~17930392
> *TTMFT for some badassss work!!!! :biggrin:
> *


Thanks dawg :thumbsup:


----------



## TRURIDERHYDRAULICS

> _Originally posted by EXCANDALOW_@Jun 30 2010, 06:53 PM~17930483
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :0


----------



## Hustler on the go

Very nice setup .. You guys get down!! :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## CE 707

what up everyone


----------



## TRURIDERHYDRAULICS

> _Originally posted by CE 707_@Jul 2 2010, 11:13 PM~17950571
> *what up everyone
> *


Are you sure you’re ready for the cutty??? I have another buyer! :biggrin:


----------



## CE 707

> _Originally posted by TRURIDERHYDRAULICS_@Jul 3 2010, 08:52 AM~17951780
> *Are you sure you’re ready for the cutty??? I have another buyer!      :biggrin:
> *


SHHHHHHHHHHH :biggrin:


----------



## TRURIDERHYDRAULICS

> _Originally posted by CE 707_@Jul 3 2010, 11:29 AM~17952994
> *SHHHHHHHHHHH :biggrin:
> *


My bad


----------



## DVS

:nicoderm:


----------



## TURTLE 62

:biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## Dylante63

> _Originally posted by EXCANDALOW_@Jun 30 2010, 06:53 PM~17930483
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


----------



## 1downkat

> _Originally posted by TURTLE 62_@Jul 4 2010, 09:45 AM~17958518
> *:biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *



LOOKING GOOD TURTLE AND THE TRUERIDERS FAM :thumbsup:


----------



## DVS

TTT


----------



## 925rider

> _Originally posted by TURTLE 62_@Jul 4 2010, 10:45 AM~17958518
> *:biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


----------



## plynhrd

Nice turtle


----------



## EXCANDALOW

> _Originally posted by DVS_@Jun 28 2010, 07:59 PM~17911689
> *No progress pics. Don't want to see anything till it's done.
> *


BUT WE DO~~~!!!
:biggrin:


----------



## DVS

> _Originally posted by EXCANDALOW_@Jul 7 2010, 08:36 PM~17988769
> *BUT WE DO~~~!!!
> :biggrin:
> *


 :wow:


----------



## DVS

So how are things coming along


----------



## TRURIDERHYDRAULICS

> _Originally posted by DVS_@Jul 9 2010, 06:46 PM~18006369
> *So how are things coming along
> *


i have all the fitting just need to get them to the chromer.


----------



## DVS

> _Originally posted by TRURIDERHYDRAULICS_@Jul 10 2010, 11:05 AM~18010935
> *i have all the fitting just need to get them to the chromer.
> *


Cool


----------



## AzsMostHated

> _Originally posted by EXCANDALOW_@Jun 30 2010, 06:53 PM~17930483
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


nice work :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## TRURIDERHYDRAULICS

> _Originally posted by AzsMostHated_@Jul 11 2010, 04:44 PM~18018787
> *nice work  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:
> *


Thank you dawg


----------



## DVS

A little something of what Miguel has done so far for me.


----------



## TRURIDERHYDRAULICS

> _Originally posted by DVS_@Jul 12 2010, 06:14 PM~18029030
> *A little something of what Miguel has done so far for me.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :0 can't wait to finish it. Looks good.


----------



## DVS

> _Originally posted by TRURIDERHYDRAULICS_@Jul 12 2010, 07:10 PM~18030215
> *:0 can't wait to finish it. Looks good.
> *


The whole front end is cleaned up so it looks way better now.


----------



## TURTLE 62

> _Originally posted by DVS_@Jul 12 2010, 06:14 PM~18029030
> *A little something of what Miguel has done so far for me.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


TIGHT!


----------



## Hustler on the go

ttt


----------



## Hustler on the go

great pics..


----------



## DVS

hno:


----------



## TRURIDERHYDRAULICS

whats up all the way from Zamora Mich, mexico :biggrin: ttmt


----------



## Hustler on the go

:wave: :wave: wuz up miguel


----------



## EXCANDALOW

> _Originally posted by TRURIDERHYDRAULICS_@Jul 15 2010, 09:16 PM~18058847
> *whats up all the way from Zamora Mich, mexico  :biggrin: ttmt
> *


 :0 :0 :0 how is it?


----------



## TRURIDERHYDRAULICS

> _Originally posted by EXCANDALOW_@Jul 19 2010, 01:00 PM~18083412
> *:0  :0  :0 how is it?
> *


Had chorrow for the first few days but besides that cool! Got your cocadas


----------



## EXCANDALOW

> _Originally posted by TRURIDERHYDRAULICS_@Jul 21 2010, 06:04 AM~18100545
> *Had chorrow for the first few days but besides that cool! Got your cocadas*


 :rimshot: :run: :run: :run: :drama: :naughty: :boink:


----------



## Hustler on the go

ttt


----------



## EXCANDALOW

GRACIAS FOR THE COCADAS HOMIE!!!
OFF THE HOOK!!
YOU THE MAN!!


----------



## TRURIDERHYDRAULICS

> _Originally posted by EXCANDALOW_@Jul 25 2010, 12:34 AM~18134478
> *GRACIAS FOR THE COCADAS HOMIE!!!
> OFF THE HOOK!!
> YOU THE MAN!!
> *


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## DVS

> _Originally posted by TRURIDERHYDRAULICS_@Jul 25 2010, 07:48 AM~18135369
> *:thumbsup:  :thumbsup:
> *


Did you get my text earlier?


----------



## TURTLE 62

im back :cheesy:


----------



## midnighter

Are you guys going to have anything Downtown Pitt this week?


----------



## Hustler on the go

ttt


----------



## EXCANDALOW

> _Originally posted by TURTLE 62_@Jul 26 2010, 06:23 PM~18146908
> *im back :cheesy:
> *


when did you leave :happysad: :wow:


----------



## Blue94cady

Lol TTT!!!


----------



## TURTLE 62

> _Originally posted by Blue94cady_@Jul 28 2010, 05:53 PM~18167127
> *Lol TTT!!!
> *


watup shagg! ya no hablas


----------



## EXCANDALOW

> _Originally posted by TURTLE 62_@Jul 28 2010, 10:02 PM~18170136
> *watup shagg! ya no hablas
> *


ASI PASA CUANDO SOMOS POBRES!!!
:biggrin:


----------



## DVS

TTT for TR see you after work today.


----------



## TURTLE 62

> _Originally posted by TRURIDERHYDRAULICS_@Jul 25 2010, 08:48 AM~18135369
> *:thumbsup:  :thumbsup:
> *


que pedo con el burro?


----------



## DVS

El Gallo ***** esta en Antioch otra ves. :biggrin:


----------



## EXCANDALOW

> _Originally posted by TURTLE 62_@Jul 31 2010, 09:29 PM~18196466
> *que pedo con el burro?
> *


PICS PLEASE :0 











































:biggrin:


----------



## TRURIDERHYDRAULICS

> _Originally posted by TURTLE 62_@Jul 31 2010, 09:29 PM~18196466
> *que pedo con el burro?
> *


thats some funny shit good name :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## DVS

So are you done yet? :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## Blue94cady

TTT bad ass work 

Tiene rrason jose no ablo por q estoy pobre no ay para el cell :biggrin:


----------



## TRURIDERHYDRAULICS

> _Originally posted by Blue94cady_@Aug 4 2010, 01:34 PM~18228074
> *TTT bad ass work
> 
> Tiene rrason jose no ablo por q estoy pobre no ay para el cell :biggrin:
> *


Thanks dawg! We do offer a law away plans :biggrin:


----------



## Blue94cady

Thanks bro dont well all need that lol


----------



## TURTLE 62

> _Originally posted by TRURIDERHYDRAULICS+Aug 4 2010, 05:47 PM~18230225-->
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks dawg! We do offer a law away plans  :biggrin:
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-Blue94cady_@Aug 4 2010, 10:38 PM~18232854
> *Thanks bro dont well all need that lol
> *


hey shag you already have one :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## TRURIDERHYDRAULICS

> _Originally posted by TURTLE 62_@Jul 31 2010, 09:29 PM~18196466
> *que pedo con el burro?
> *











el burro :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## TURTLE 62

> _Originally posted by TRURIDERHYDRAULICS_@Aug 6 2010, 11:01 PM~18249943
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> el burro  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *


 :sprint: :sprint: :sprint: :sprint: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## Hustler on the go




----------



## Nor. cali-lowlows

TTT :0


----------



## TRURIDERHYDRAULICS

> _Originally posted by Nor. cali-lowlows_@Aug 9 2010, 08:27 PM~18270239
> *TTT :0
> *


I haven’t forgot about you dawg, putting some number together, I’ll have it ready for you tomorrow. :biggrin:


----------



## EXCANDALOW

> _Originally posted by TRURIDERHYDRAULICS_@Aug 6 2010, 11:01 PM~18249943
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> el burro  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *


 :0 :roflmao: :roflmao: :scrutinize: :rimshot: :run: :drama:


----------



## EXCANDALOW




----------



## Lac Rida

TTT


----------



## Blue94cady

Yes i do no tengo credito pero si layaway lol 

Gracias way :biggrin:


----------



## CE 707

:wave:


----------



## TRURIDERHYDRAULICS

> _Originally posted by CE 707_@Aug 10 2010, 10:56 PM~18281829
> *:wave:
> *


What’s up E I, heard you bought a new car!!!


----------



## EXCANDALOW

> _Originally posted by TRURIDERHYDRAULICS_@Aug 12 2010, 10:03 PM~18298575
> *What’s up E I, heard you bought a new car!!!
> *


:0

pics vato lowko!!
:biggrin:


----------



## CE 707

I got it for a $1000


----------



## TURTLE 62

> _Originally posted by CE 707_@Aug 15 2010, 11:27 PM~18319255
> *I got it for a $1000
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


looks clean :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## TURTLE 62




----------



## CE 707

> _Originally posted by TURTLE 62_@Aug 16 2010, 01:48 PM~18323058
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


TR cars where looking good out there


----------



## DVS

TTT


----------



## Hustler on the go

:thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## EXCANDALOW

> _Originally posted by CE 707_@Aug 15 2010, 11:27 PM~18319255
> *I got it for a $1000
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


we have a frame and bunch of chrome!!!
we can even swap it out for you!!!
:biggrin:


----------



## 925rider




----------



## DVS

Guess you won't be posting any video tonight. :biggrin:


----------



## TURTLE 62




----------



## TRURIDERHYDRAULICS

> _Originally posted by DVS_@Aug 21 2010, 10:54 PM~18373236
> *Guess you won't be posting any video tonight.  :biggrin:
> *


No shit :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## TRURIDERHYDRAULICS

> _Originally posted by TURTLE 62_@Aug 22 2010, 01:23 AM~18373996
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


Tight :0


----------



## DVS

> _Originally posted by TRURIDERHYDRAULICS_@Aug 22 2010, 07:19 AM~18374856
> *No shit  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *


But I got pics.


----------



## TRURIDERHYDRAULICS

> _Originally posted by DVS_@Aug 22 2010, 08:34 AM~18374911
> *But I got pics.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


Not bad for a show car with full chrome under carriage molded suspension and painted belly. Car did really good for a basic pump with a little twist, and that’s on the way down!! :0


----------



## Nor. cali-lowlows

ttt :nicoderm:


----------



## TRURIDERHYDRAULICS

> _Originally posted by Nor. cali-lowlows_@Aug 22 2010, 06:05 PM~18378067
> *ttt  :nicoderm:
> *


I haven’t forgot about you dawg now that I have some time I’ll get with you and give a good deal dawg. :biggrin:


----------



## Nor. cali-lowlows

> _Originally posted by TRURIDERHYDRAULICS_@Aug 22 2010, 08:11 PM~18378538
> *I haven’t forgot about you dawg now that I have some time I’ll get with you and give a good deal dawg.  :biggrin:
> *


 :0


----------



## DVS

TTT for the damn video. :biggrin:


----------



## lowrydajohn

> _Originally posted by TRURIDERHYDRAULICS_@Aug 22 2010, 07:11 PM~18378538
> *I haven’t forgot about you dawg now that I have some time I’ll get with you and give a good deal dawg.  :biggrin:
> *


 :wave: whats good bro


----------



## TRURIDERHYDRAULICS

> _Originally posted by lowrydajohn_@Aug 23 2010, 04:49 PM~18386573
> *:wave: whats good bro
> *


 :dunno:


----------



## TRURIDERHYDRAULICS

> _Originally posted by lowrydajohn_@Aug 23 2010, 04:49 PM~18386573
> *:wave: whats good bro
> *


whats up bro :biggrin:


----------



## ed1983

> _Originally posted by DVS_@Aug 22 2010, 09:34 AM~18374911
> *But I got pics.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


CLEAN CADDY :thumbsup:


----------



## plynhrd

Oh snap caddie is lookn good and gettin up 

Nice job Jeffrey


----------



## DVS

> _Originally posted by plynhrd_@Aug 23 2010, 07:55 PM~18389291
> *Oh snap caddie is lookn good and gettin up
> 
> Nice job Jeffrey
> *


He bro can you get me a link to those cable ends. Been looking but haven't found those. Thanks


----------



## TRURIDERHYDRAULICS

> _Originally posted by plynhrd_@Aug 23 2010, 08:55 PM~18389291
> *Oh snap caddie is lookn good and gettin up
> 
> Nice job Jeffrey
> *


Whats up Jeffrey :biggrin: how the car??


----------



## TURTLE 62

> _Originally posted by plynhrd+Aug 23 2010, 08:55 PM~18389291-->
> 
> 
> 
> Oh snap caddie is lookn good and gettin up
> 
> Nice job Jeffrey
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-TRURIDERHYDRAULICS_@Aug 23 2010, 09:53 PM~18389961
> *Whats up Jeffrey  :biggrin:  how the car??
> *


Jeffrey!

:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## plynhrd

> _Originally posted by DVS_@Aug 23 2010, 09:38 PM~18389819
> *He bro can you get me a link to those cable ends. Been looking but haven't found those.  Thanks
> *


I can't find Em on eBay anymore let me
Look around I'll find Em and let u know
Where to get Em


----------



## plynhrd

Directed electronics makes Em (FYI)


----------



## DVS

> _Originally posted by plynhrd_@Aug 24 2010, 09:52 PM~18399647
> *Directed electronics makes Em (FYI)
> *


Thanks I'll look it up


----------



## TRURIDERHYDRAULICS

Sorry DVS for burning up your car :happysad:


----------



## TRURIDERHYDRAULICS

Fire!!!!!!!!!!!! :sprint:


----------



## TURTLE 62

> _Originally posted by TRURIDERHYDRAULICS_@Aug 28 2010, 10:36 PM~18431081
> *Fire!!!!!!!!!!!! :sprint:
> *


pics or it didn't happened


----------



## DVS

> _Originally posted by TRURIDERHYDRAULICS+Aug 28 2010, 09:34 PM~18431075-->
> 
> 
> 
> Sorry DVS for burning up your car  :happysad:
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Don't worry about it we were having fun. It got fixed and made it to the show and people gave me a funny look when they saw the under carriage and I told them I drove it 35 miles at 70 mph to the show. True Rider style
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-TURTLE 62_@Aug 29 2010, 04:24 PM~18435185
> *pics or it didn't happened
> *


I still have the solenoid in the car I'll take a pic of it later. :wow: :0


----------



## DVS

> _Originally posted by TRURIDERHYDRAULICS_@Aug 28 2010, 09:36 PM~18431081
> *Fire!!!!!!!!!!!! :sprint:
> *


Pinche fireworks display at the wedding. Just in time for the cutting of the cake. :biggrin:


----------



## TRURIDERHYDRAULICS

I lost my phone and all my contacts
can everyone please send my your info thank :biggrin: s miguel


----------



## DVS

Bet you never downloaded that video either.


----------



## TRURIDERHYDRAULICS

> _Originally posted by DVS_@Aug 31 2010, 04:22 PM~18453673
> *Bet you never downloaded that video either.
> *


Sorry! were just going to have to swing it again :biggrin:


----------



## DVS

> _Originally posted by TRURIDERHYDRAULICS_@Sep 1 2010, 07:03 AM~18459305
> *Sorry! were just going to have to swing it again :biggrin:
> *


I get my charger on Friday. This time the tires will have air too.


----------



## DVS

And the sticker will get put on this friday too.


----------



## EXCANDALOW

SUP HOMIE YOU DOWN FOR SAN JO THIS WEEK END!!!?
PPM YOU MY NUMBER!!


----------



## TRURIDERHYDRAULICS

> _Originally posted by EXCANDALOW_@Sep 1 2010, 09:13 PM~18465867
> *SUP HOMIE YOU DOWN FOR SAN JO THIS WEEK END!!!?
> PPM YOU MY NUMBER!!
> 
> *


Thanks


----------



## TRURIDERHYDRAULICS

> _Originally posted by DVS_@Sep 1 2010, 04:59 PM~18463400
> *And the sticker will get put on this friday too.
> *


 :thumbsup:


----------



## Hustler on the go

ttt


----------



## EXCANDALOW

3 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
3 Members: EXCANDALOW, d_49chevycar, shrekdizzle


----------



## TURTLE 62

back in the days with the white and the red lincs min. 2:12 and 3:46
:biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## 925rider

> _Originally posted by TURTLE 62_@Sep 7 2010, 10:33 PM~18512357
> *
> 
> 
> 
> back in the days with the white and the red lincs min. 2:12 and 3:46
> :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


----------



## TRURIDERHYDRAULICS

> _Originally posted by TURTLE 62_@Sep 7 2010, 10:33 PM~18512357
> *
> 
> 
> 
> back in the days with the white and the red lincs min. 2:12 and 3:46
> :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


The good old days :biggrin:


----------



## EXCANDALOW

> _Originally posted by TURTLE 62_@Sep 7 2010, 10:33 PM~18512357
> *
> 
> 
> 
> back in the days with the white and the red lincs min. 2:12 and 3:46
> :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


OUR OLD TANGERINE MONTE IS ON THAT TO!!! :0 
WITH THE DUDE WHO BOUGHT IT!


----------



## TRURIDERHYDRAULICS

> _Originally posted by EXCANDALOW_@Sep 8 2010, 10:34 PM~18521700
> *OUR OLD TANGERINE MONTE IS ON THAT TO!!!  :0
> WITH THE DUDE WHO BOUGHT IT!
> 
> *


 :0


----------



## Hustler on the go

Wuz up Miguell.. Heard you might be working on a drop top soon.... :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## TRURIDERHYDRAULICS

> _Originally posted by Hustler on the go_@Sep 11 2010, 11:32 AM~18541444
> *Wuz up Miguell.. Heard you might be working on a drop top soon.... :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


You heard right! When are you going to be ready???


----------



## Hustler on the go

> _Originally posted by TRURIDERHYDRAULICS_@Sep 11 2010, 11:34 AM~18541462
> *You heard right! When are you going to be ready???
> *


I might have something else to bring you... :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: Something in the works.. Maybe..just maybe begining of new year.. To me... an old school ride..   :0  :0


----------



## TRURIDERHYDRAULICS

> _Originally posted by Hustler on the go_@Sep 11 2010, 10:36 PM~18545033
> *I might have something else to bring you...  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin: Something in the works.. Maybe..just maybe begining of new year.. To me... an old school ride..      :0    :0
> *


What happen to the caddi :dunno:


----------



## CE 707

:wave:


----------



## EXCANDALOW

> _Originally posted by TRURIDERHYDRAULICS_@Sep 10 2010, 09:30 PM~18538324
> *:0
> *


the dancer me and my bro built 
el anarangado con el mural en la trunk!!
:biggrin:


----------



## EXCANDALOW

> _Originally posted by TRURIDERHYDRAULICS_@Sep 11 2010, 11:34 AM~18541462
> *You heard right! When are you going to be ready???
> *


pics or it didnt happen!!


----------



## 84Cuttinthrough

> _Originally posted by Lac Rida_@Feb 23 2005, 07:58 PM~2768295
> *True Rider hydraulics- Bay Area shop doing show quality work and building hot ass cars. LA style nothing less.  Home of the RED TOWN CAR. What ever you need from Back Bumper cars, to standing 3 wheels, to show quality setups,  he does it all. Get at him (925)250-7498 trueriders
> *


I GOT A QUESTION? WHERE DO U GET THOSE BATTERY ENDS??? HIT ME UP WITH A PM! :biggrin:


----------



## DVS




----------



## TRURIDERHYDRAULICS

> _Originally posted by 84Cuttinthrough_@Sep 14 2010, 02:12 AM~18562405
> *I GOT A QUESTION? WHERE DO U GET THOSE BATTERY ENDS??? HIT ME UP WITH A PM!  :biggrin:
> *


e-bay bro


----------



## plynhrd

whats up TR


----------



## TRURIDERHYDRAULICS

> _Originally posted by plynhrd_@Sep 14 2010, 09:28 PM~18570901
> *whats up TR
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## Hustler on the go

> _Originally posted by TRURIDERHYDRAULICS_@Sep 11 2010, 11:19 PM~18545268
> *What happen to the caddi  :dunno:
> *


Still got the caddi.. that is soon.. but an other toy... :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## Hustler on the go

ttt


----------



## Blue94cady

TTT!!!


----------



## TURTLE 62

> _Originally posted by Blue94cady_@Sep 16 2010, 08:49 PM~18587493
> *TTT!!!
> *


  
zup shag ya mero esta el carro?


----------



## EXCANDALOW

> _Originally posted by TURTLE 62_@Sep 19 2010, 07:49 PM~18606981
> *
> zup shag ya mero esta el carro?
> *


si no para ir por las partes!!!
:biggrin:


----------



## Nor. cali-lowlows

:dunno: TTT :biggrin:


----------



## Hustler on the go

ttt


----------



## Hustler on the go




----------



## EXCANDALOW

GOOD TIME THIS WEEK END WITH TR CREW!!
:biggrin:


----------



## TURTLE 62

> _Originally posted by EXCANDALOW_@Sep 29 2010, 12:05 AM~18689726
> *GOOD TIME THIS WEEK END WITH TR CREW!!
> :biggrin:
> *


 :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## TRURIDERHYDRAULICS

> _Originally posted by EXCANDALOW_@Sep 29 2010, 12:05 AM~18689726
> *GOOD TIME THIS WEEK END WITH TR CREW!!
> :biggrin:
> *


Yes sir let's do it again :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## Hustler on the go

Wuz up Miguel.. U going to Vegas???


----------



## TRURIDERHYDRAULICS

> _Originally posted by Hustler on the go_@Oct 1 2010, 05:04 PM~18714092
> *Wuz up Miguel.. U going to Vegas???
> *


not sure are you


----------



## bay66imp

pm me a price to install a y bone on my 62.i have it already.


----------



## TRURIDERHYDRAULICS

> _Originally posted by bay66imp_@Oct 3 2010, 10:45 PM~18728711
> *pm me a price to install a y bone on my 62.i have it already.
> *


Pm sent


----------



## Blue94cady

Lla mero loko tex me la cuenta para ponerte algo gracias


----------



## EXCANDALOW

> _Originally posted by TRURIDERHYDRAULICS_@Sep 30 2010, 08:39 AM~18700472
> *Yes sir let's do it again  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


cuando quieras homie!!
this week end its in your back yard!!
:biggrin:


----------



## EXCANDALOW

> _Originally posted by Blue94cady_@Oct 5 2010, 06:16 PM~18744708
> *Lla mero loko tex me la cuenta para ponerte algo gracias
> *


ill tex it to you !!


----------



## TRURIDERHYDRAULICS

> _Originally posted by EXCANDALOW_@Oct 5 2010, 11:52 PM~18748215
> *cuando quieras homie!!
> this week end its in your back yard!!
> :biggrin:
> *


 :dunno:


----------



## EXCANDALOW

> _Originally posted by TRURIDERHYDRAULICS_@Oct 6 2010, 09:33 AM~18750357
> *:dunno:
> *


bay bombs toy drive on 4th st!!
some musuem place!!


----------



## 925rider

> _Originally posted by EXCANDALOW_@Oct 6 2010, 12:41 PM~18751757
> *bay bombs toy drive on 4th st!!
> some musuem place!!
> *



its at that old highschool across from golf and games


----------



## TRURIDERHYDRAULICS

> _Originally posted by 925rider_@Oct 6 2010, 01:15 PM~18752035
> *its at that old highschool across from golf and games
> *


High-school? There's no old school across from golf n games there's baseball fields


----------



## 925rider

> _Originally posted by TRURIDERHYDRAULICS_@Oct 6 2010, 08:46 PM~18756113
> *High-school? There's no old school across from golf n games there's baseball fields
> *



its right around that curve past the feilds. old brick building with big grass area out front  . i think now its the antioch history musuem


----------



## TRURIDERHYDRAULICS

> _Originally posted by 925rider_@Oct 7 2010, 09:03 AM~18759053
> *its right around that curve past the feilds. old brick building with big grass area out front  . i think now its the antioch history musuem
> *


Ok :biggrin:


----------



## DVS

So I took the caddy out to this show in Vegas this past weekend and a lot of people were impressed with the under carriage work. Even more when I told them how and where it was done. Thanks for everything.


----------



## TURTLE 62

> _Originally posted by DVS_@Oct 11 2010, 08:36 PM~18787557
> *So I took the caddy out to this show in Vegas this past weekend and a lot of people were impressed with the under carriage work. Even more when I told them how and where it was done. Thanks for everything.
> *


pics or it didn't happened! :biggrin:


----------



## TRURIDERHYDRAULICS

> _Originally posted by DVS_@Oct 11 2010, 08:36 PM~18787557
> *So I took the caddy out to this show in Vegas this past weekend and a lot of people were impressed with the under carriage work. Even more when I told them how and where it was done. Thanks for everything.
> *


THANKS FOR THE PROPS BRO, ALL WE CAN DO IS TRY ARE BEST TO MAKE IT HAPPEN.


----------



## DVS

> _Originally posted by TURTLE 62_@Oct 12 2010, 12:12 PM~18791986
> *pics or it didn't happened! :biggrin:
> *






















I have more but have to download them from my other camera.


----------



## TURTLE 62

> _Originally posted by DVS_@Oct 12 2010, 06:53 PM~18794919
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I have more but have to download them from my other camera.
> *


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :0


----------



## TRURIDERHYDRAULICS

> _Originally posted by DVS_@Oct 12 2010, 06:53 PM~18794919
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I have more but have to download them from my other camera.
> *


Look good bro :0


----------



## Hustler on the go

:thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## TURTLE 62

> _Originally posted by DVS_@Oct 12 2010, 06:53 PM~18794919
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I have more but have to download them from my other camera.
> *


set up pictures Plz? :dunno: :dunno: :dunno:


----------



## Hustler on the go




----------



## KABEL




----------



## 925rider

> _Originally posted by DVS_@Oct 12 2010, 06:53 PM~18794919
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I have more but have to download them from my other camera.
> *



:wow: :wow: :wow:


----------



## CE 707




----------



## TRURIDERHYDRAULICS

> _Originally posted by CE 707_@Oct 19 2010, 07:16 PM~18855472
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


pic is nice to bad the chick is kinda ugly. :biggrin:


----------



## CE 707

> _Originally posted by TRURIDERHYDRAULICS_@Oct 20 2010, 08:54 AM~18859477
> *pic is nice to bad the chick is kinda ugly.  :biggrin:
> *


I agree bro


----------



## Hustler on the go




----------



## TRURIDERHYDRAULICS

Some Aarms i just did for a customer.


----------



## DVS

> _Originally posted by TRURIDERHYDRAULICS_@Oct 26 2010, 05:49 PM~18916504
> *Some Aarms i just did for a customer.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


Nice work like always


----------



## TRURIDERHYDRAULICS

> _Originally posted by DVS_@Oct 27 2010, 08:37 PM~18927044
> *Nice work like always
> *


gracias any more pics of the caddi


----------



## TURTLE 62

> _Originally posted by TRURIDERHYDRAULICS_@Oct 26 2010, 06:49 PM~18916504
> *Some Aarms i just did for a customer.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :0 :0 :0 :0 NICE


----------



## DVS

> _Originally posted by TRURIDERHYDRAULICS_@Oct 27 2010, 07:51 PM~18927128
> *gracias any more pics of the caddi
> *


Not yet my computer is not seeing my camera. Might be time for a new computer.


----------



## gordoimp

> _Originally posted by TRURIDERHYDRAULICS_@Oct 26 2010, 05:49 PM~18916504
> *Some Aarms i just did for a customer.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


looks good


----------



## Hustler on the go

:thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## EXCANDALOW

> _Originally posted by gordoimp_@Oct 30 2010, 08:46 PM~18949871
> *looks good
> *


x2


----------



## TURTLE 62

> _Originally posted by DVS_@Oct 28 2010, 04:59 PM~18933974
> *Not yet my computer is not seeing my camera. Might be time for a new computer.
> *


on sale at the pulga rigth now :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## CADDY925

> _Originally posted by TRURIDERHYDRAULICS_@Oct 26 2010, 06:49 PM~18916504
> *Some Aarms i just did for a customer.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *



i like looks good :thumbsup:


----------



## TURTLE 62

TTT


----------



## Hustler on the go

ttt


----------



## TRURIDERHYDRAULICS

> _Originally posted by TURTLE 62_@Nov 2 2010, 11:29 AM~18967623
> *TTT
> *


Que onda guye. I dont even remember when you left!! I was so fucked up bro.....sorry for that........no more drinking for me till the end of the week.


----------



## 925rider

> _Originally posted by TRURIDERHYDRAULICS_@Nov 2 2010, 09:15 PM~18972281
> *Que onda guye. I dont even remember when you left!! I was so fucked up bro.....sorry for that........no more drinking for me till the end of the week.
> *


 :wow: :wow:


----------



## TURTLE 62

> _Originally posted by TRURIDERHYDRAULICS_@Nov 2 2010, 09:15 PM~18972281
> *Que onda guye. I dont even remember when you left!! I was so fucked up bro.....sorry for that........no more drinking for me till the end of the week.
> *


lol its cool  :biggrin: cool party I had a good time :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## EXCANDALOW




----------



## TRURIDERHYDRAULICS

:biggrin:


----------



## 925rider

> _Originally posted by TRURIDERHYDRAULICS_@Nov 5 2010, 09:00 PM~18998303
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> :biggrin:
> *


----------



## EXCANDALOW

http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?showtopic=568290


----------



## EXCANDALOW

> _Originally posted by TRURIDERHYDRAULICS_@Nov 5 2010, 08:00 PM~18998303
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> :biggrin:
> *











es 57 ???
:0


----------



## Hustler on the go

ttt


----------



## TRURIDERHYDRAULICS

> _Originally posted by EXCANDALOW_@Nov 8 2010, 12:00 AM~19013722
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> es  57 ???
> :0
> *


Yes sir thats my old 57 that i sold to Japan in 05 






















































j/k :biggrin:


----------



## lowrydajohn

> _Originally posted by TRURIDERHYDRAULICS_@Nov 9 2010, 11:39 PM~19031385
> *Yes sir thats my old 57 that i sold to Japan in 05
> j/k  :biggrin:
> *


 :wave: uffin:


----------



## DVS

What's up bro?


----------



## DVS




----------



## TRURIDERHYDRAULICS

> _Originally posted by DVS_@Nov 10 2010, 09:32 PM~19038758
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :0 more we need to redo the trunk. Not to bad for a quickie


----------



## DVS

> _Originally posted by TRURIDERHYDRAULICS_@Nov 10 2010, 10:13 PM~19039925
> *:0  more we need to redo the trunk. Not to bad for a quickie
> *


Let me get my boy's bike going and then we'll do something with the trunk.


----------



## TURTLE 62

> _Originally posted by DVS_@Nov 10 2010, 09:32 PM~19038758
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


CONCHAS! GOT MILK? :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## DVS

> _Originally posted by TURTLE 62_@Nov 11 2010, 09:07 AM~19042260
> *CONCHAS! GOT MILK?  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## 925rider

> _Originally posted by DVS_@Nov 10 2010, 08:32 PM~19038758
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


----------



## TRURIDERHYDRAULICS

> _Originally posted by TURTLE 62_@Nov 11 2010, 10:07 AM~19042260
> *CONCHAS! GOT MILK?  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## TRURIDERHYDRAULICS

> _Originally posted by lowrydajohn_@Nov 10 2010, 10:38 AM~19033675
> *:wave:  uffin:
> *


Wadup


----------



## TRURIDERHYDRAULICS

Arms for a 67 I'm working on


----------



## TURTLE 62

> _Originally posted by TRURIDERHYDRAULICS_@Nov 12 2010, 09:33 AM~19050947
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Arms for a 67  I'm working on
> *


thats how I whant mine


----------



## EXCANDALOW

:biggrin:


----------



## Hustler on the go

> _Originally posted by TRURIDERHYDRAULICS_@Nov 12 2010, 09:33 AM~19050947
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Arms for a 67  I'm working on
> *


 :biggrin: :biggrin: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: 


Wow!! I want mine like that.. Looks great!!


----------



## EXCANDALOW

2 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
2 Members: EXCANDALOW, TRURIDERHYDRAULICS
y luego homie!!


----------



## DVS

This is what I'm thinking for next time but with a third pump and all your True Rider touches.


----------



## TURTLE 62

> _Originally posted by DVS_@Nov 14 2010, 08:00 PM~19068167
> *This is what I'm thinking for next time but with a third pump and all your True Rider touches.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


----------



## EXCANDALOW




----------



## EXCANDALOW

LET ME KNOW WHEN YOU READY FOR THEM ARMS!!


----------



## TRURIDERHYDRAULICS

> _Originally posted by EXCANDALOW_@Nov 16 2010, 10:31 PM~19088803
> *LET ME KNOW WHEN YOU READY FOR THEM ARMS!!
> *


im ready


----------



## TURTLE 62

watch from 3:10 to 4:30 :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: 

EkCwd52Mua0&


----------



## TRURIDERHYDRAULICS

> _Originally posted by TURTLE 62_@Nov 18 2010, 11:36 AM~19101734
> * watch from 3:10 to 4:30 :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> 
> EkCwd52Mua0&
> *


"the only time we go to a car show is to steal a car" lol


----------



## TURTLE 62

:wave: :wave: :wave: :wave:


----------



## 6 QUATRO

:nicoderm: 






que pedo Miguel....


----------



## TRURIDERHYDRAULICS

> _Originally posted by 6 QUATRO_@Nov 22 2010, 11:04 PM~19139307
> *:nicoderm:
> que pedo Miguel....
> *


Que onda ese what's new


----------



## Hustler on the go




----------



## Hustler on the go




----------



## TURTLE 62

TTT


----------



## lowrydajohn

TTT TrueRiders


----------



## TURTLE 62

> _Originally posted by lowrydajohn_@Dec 1 2010, 12:17 PM~19210153
> *TTT TrueRiders
> *


  :biggrin:


----------



## TURTLE 62

Red rooster doing what he does :biggrin:


----------



## TRURIDERHYDRAULICS

Arms im working on :biggrin:


----------



## TURTLE 62

> _Originally posted by TRURIDERHYDRAULICS_@Dec 5 2010, 12:31 AM~19242310
> *Arms im working on  :biggrin:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## TURTLE 62

THE SHAW WASW CRACKING AND BIG PUNCHIE ITS BACK :0 :0 :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## Hustler on the go

ttt


----------



## Hustler on the go




----------



## EXCANDALOW

QUE ONDA BUENOS TIEMPOS!!(GOOD TIMES FOR THE NON SPANISH SPEAKING)
:biggrin:


----------



## EXCANDALOW

CONGRATS HOMIE!!


----------



## gordoimp

> _Originally posted by TRURIDERHYDRAULICS_@Dec 4 2010, 11:31 PM~19242310
> *Arms im working on  :biggrin:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :thumbsup: LOOKS REAL GOOD


----------



## Hustler on the go

:h5: :h5:


----------



## TRURIDERHYDRAULICS

ttt


----------



## TRURIDERHYDRAULICS

http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?showtopic=572900


----------



## TRURIDERHYDRAULICS

homie nacho is looking for a trade big body or 98-02 lincoln town car


----------



## gordoimp

TTT


----------



## TURTLE 62

> _Originally posted by TURTLE 62+Nov 30 2010, 11:41 PM~19207243-->
> 
> 
> 
> TTT
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Originally posted by TURTLE [email protected] 1 2010, 10:37 PM~19215898
> *Red rooster doing what he does :biggrin:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Originally posted by TURTLE [email protected] 5 2010, 10:15 PM~19249532
> *
> 
> 
> 
> THE SHAW WASW CRACKING AND BIG PUNCHIE ITS BACK :0  :0  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Originally posted by [email protected] 15 2010, 12:06 AM~19330579
> *QUE ONDA BUENOS TIEMPOS!!(GOOD TIMES FOR  THE NON SPANISH SPEAKING)
> :biggrin:
> *
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-EXCANDALOW_@Dec 15 2010, 12:06 AM~19330580
> *CONGRATS  HOMIE!!
> *


QUE PEDO YA NOMAS ERES GT Y YA NO NOS PELAS? PINCHE MAX


----------



## TRURIDERHYDRAULICS

He don't talk to much anyways so I don't understand :dunno:


----------



## TRURIDERHYDRAULICS

> _Originally posted by EXCANDALOW_@Dec 15 2010, 12:06 AM~19330580
> *CONGRATS  HOMIE!!
> *


thanks homie


----------



## OVERNIGHT CELEBRITY

2 THE TOP FOR THE GT FAM


----------



## TRURIDERHYDRAULICS

> _Originally posted by OVERNIGHT CELEBRITY_@Dec 21 2010, 03:17 PM~19386471
> *2 THE TOP FOR THE GT FAM
> *


que onda Chuch :biggrin:


----------



## Hustler on the go




----------



## EXCANDALOW

MERRY CHRISTMAS


----------



## TURTLE 62

FELIZ NAVIDAD!


----------



## TRURIDERHYDRAULICS

THANKS HOMIE


----------



## Hustler on the go




----------



## OVERNIGHT CELEBRITY

> _Originally posted by TRURIDERHYDRAULICS_@Dec 22 2010, 12:51 AM~19391511
> *que onda Chuch  :biggrin:
> *


QVO HOMIE QUE DICE :biggrin:


----------



## EXCANDALOW

PAGE 4 !!
Y LUEGO!!1


----------



## TRURIDERHYDRAULICS

> _Originally posted by EXCANDALOW_@Dec 29 2010, 11:39 PM~19455460
> *PAGE 4 !!
> Y LUEGO!!1
> 
> *


 :dunno: :dunno: :dunno: :dunno: que??????


----------



## Hustler on the go

ttt


----------



## TRURIDERHYDRAULICS

It is what it is we will just wait and see what happens, I will feeling real good about to...............


----------



## TURTLE 62

> _Originally posted by TRURIDERHYDRAULICS_@Jan 2 2011, 10:08 PM~19487025
> *It is what it is we will just wait and see what happens, I will feeling real good about to...............
> *


 :dunno: :dunno: :dunno:    :scrutinize: :scrutinize: :scrutinize: :loco: :loco: :loco: :drama: :drama: :drama:


----------



## OVERNIGHT CELEBRITY

TTT  GT


----------



## TRURIDERHYDRAULICS

> _Originally posted by OVERNIGHT CELEBRITY_@Jan 6 2011, 12:54 AM~19518538
> *TTT  GT
> *


Que onda chuch :biggrin:


----------



## gordoimp

TTT


----------



## gordoimp

:biggrin:


----------



## Hustler on the go

:nicoderm:


----------



## TRURIDERHYDRAULICS




----------



## Hustler on the go

:biggrin:


----------



## DVS

TTT


----------



## TURTLE 62

que pedo do you even get in here any more? :angry: :angry: :angry:


----------



## TURTLE 62

:biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## DVS




----------



## TRURIDERHYDRAULICS

> _Originally posted by TURTLE 62_@Jan 24 2011, 11:21 PM~19689888
> *:biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


The good days man we had lots fun with that car.


----------



## TRURIDERHYDRAULICS

> _Originally posted by DVS_@Jan 27 2011, 01:34 PM~19714019
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


That should be on your car nugga lol


----------



## lowrydajohn

:biggrin:


----------



## DVS

> _Originally posted by TRURIDERHYDRAULICS_@Jan 28 2011, 06:55 AM~19721174
> *That should be on your car nugga lol
> *


That's the big sticker you gave me. It's on my lunch box.


----------



## TURTLE 62

SAL LIVES IN SAC NOW????? CALL HIM HE WOULD TREADE WORK, FOR THIS HARD TIMES!!!!!!

Are u ready to get ink, and have a nice looking tattoo to show off for the summer? Then get at me.I work from home or i can come to u.I can do names,roses,pictures.portraits,ect.. I can be reached at 916-333-4966 ask for El-t 
I also can take trades ,but it depends on what u have.Everything is sterolized.So get at me ill see what we can work out. But please call me if u r really want to get work done. Thanks! 
:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: 


http://sacramento.craigslist.org/for/2185926927.html
This dude claims that he does the work. Fuckin fraud. Blow his cell up!


----------



## TRURIDERHYDRAULICS

> _Originally posted by TURTLE 62_@Feb 3 2011, 08:25 AM~19776151
> *SAL LIVES IN SAC NOW????? CALL HIM HE WOULD TREADE WORK, FOR THIS HARD TIMES!!!!!!
> 
> Are u ready to get ink, and have a nice looking tattoo to show off for the summer? Then get at me.I work from home or i can come to u.I can do names,roses,pictures.portraits,ect.. I can be reached at 916-333-4966 ask for El-t
> I also can take trades ,but it depends on what u have.Everything is sterolized.So get at me ill see what we can work out. But please call me if u r really want to get work done. Thanks!
> :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> http://sacramento.craigslist.org/for/2185926927.html
> This dude claims that he does the work. Fuckin fraud. Blow his cell up!
> *


He dose good work....top left tatoo looks really good.....it almost looks like Sale work......hole shit it is.....wow..... :run:


----------



## TRURIDERHYDRAULICS

> _Originally posted by TRURIDERHYDRAULICS_@Feb 4 2011, 07:07 AM~19785638
> *He dose good work....top left tatoo looks really good.....it almost looks like Sale work......hole shit it is.....wow..... :run:
> *


Sorry for the misspelled words....Fuckn spell check on this phone is killing me....


----------



## DVS

> _Originally posted by TRURIDERHYDRAULICS_@Feb 4 2011, 06:11 AM~19785656
> *Sorry for the misspelled words....Fuckn spell check on this phone is killing me....
> *


Sure blame the phone. :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## TRURIDERHYDRAULICS

> _Originally posted by DVS_@Feb 6 2011, 08:49 AM~19800113
> *Sure blame the phone.  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


 :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## H&MEURO

very good work i seen alot of it :cheesy:


----------



## Hustler on the go




----------



## Redeemed1

PM'D YOU


----------



## TRURIDERHYDRAULICS

> _Originally posted by H&MEURO_@Feb 7 2011, 07:20 PM~19812469
> *very good work i seen alot of it :cheesy:
> *


Thanks homie


----------



## Hustler on the go




----------



## 68niou1

> _Originally posted by TURTLE 62_@Jan 24 2011, 11:21 PM~19689888
> *:biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> 
> 
> HEY HOW MUCH FOR THESE CABLE END CONECTORS CAN U PM ME PLEASE THANKS
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


----------



## Hustler on the go

ttt


----------



## TURTLE 62

> _Originally posted by 68niou1_@Feb 13 2011, 02:03 AM~19856635
> *
> *


go to your local beat shop


----------



## Hustler on the go

ttt


----------



## TRURIDERHYDRAULICS

Just throwing this out there......for those of you that want work done keep in mind that I have a full time job that I'm at for 9 hrs a day......and a five year old that drives me crazy sometimes lol.....just want to be up front with everyone......if its suspension parts I can get those done right away if I don't have a prior project ahead of you........ but complete cars take a bit if you want a customer hydraulic set up, molded; reinforced and so on and so on......I just keep hearing comments that I take to long....I like to take my time to give you quality work and if it ant right I will do it againe if you bring the car back to me or I will go to your location....the work speaks for it self I think......I try to do my best to keep everyone happy even if I have to go out of my way.....I try to help everyone that I can because that's the way I am.....to my apprentic oops sorry I did it again :roflmao: lol I don't want any of your admirers getting upset ....inside joke...... me and turtle are still TRT....(true rider team) that fool is like a brother to me.....so don't get it twisted.... thanks and sorry that I made some of you read..... :biggrin:


----------



## TRURIDERHYDRAULICS




----------



## plynhrd

Homie your work is top notch some of the best in nor cal weather its a lay n play set up or show its quality work come'n out the TR garage.

Let the haters hate!


----------



## plynhrd

Yea you can do just like the "others" n have a quick turn around. Homie you prep paint chrome hardline everything is custom n fabricated you take pride in your work and stand behind it 
The quality and customer service you give cant be beat 
If they cant wait a lil time for TR work then they must not want clean work done right. Let em take their shxx to someone flakey and unreliable and when they need you to fix their shit cause they got shixy work done 
Charge em tripple or send em back where they came


----------



## TRURIDERHYDRAULICS

> _Originally posted by plynhrd_@Feb 23 2011, 08:25 PM~19945348
> *Homie your work is top notch some of the best in nor cal weather its a lay n play set up or show its quality work come'n out the TR garage.
> 
> Let the haters hate!
> *


Thanks bro I can only try to do my best....I’m not saying I’m the best out here, I still have a lot to learn, but I try to make people happy....There’s a lot of talent out here from different fabricators and I totally understand how people can get impatient like I said just putting out there for future reference…. :biggrin:


----------



## gordoimp

> _Originally posted by plynhrd_@Feb 23 2011, 07:54 PM~19945688
> *Yea you can do just like the "others" n have a quick turn around. Homie you prep paint chrome hardline everything is custom n fabricated you take pride in your work and stand behind it
> The quality and customer service you give cant be beat
> If they cant wait a lil time for TR work then they must not want clean work done right. Let em take their shxx to someone flakey and unreliable and when they need you to fix their shit cause they got shixy work done
> Charge em tripple or send em back where they came
> *


 U RIGHT (TR WORK SPEAKES FOR ITS SELF ALL GOOD WORK TAKES TIME)


----------



## Hustler on the go

Yes indeed, Miguel gets down on what he does, I have gotten work done by him before and will again in near future... :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## TRURIDERHYDRAULICS

> _Originally posted by gordoimp_@Feb 23 2011, 09:34 PM~19946137
> *U RIGHT (TR WORK SPEAKES FOR ITS SELF ALL GOOD WORK TAKES TIME)
> *


Thanks homie by the way im almost done with your Aarms :roflmao:


----------



## TRURIDERHYDRAULICS

> _Originally posted by Hustler on the go_@Feb 23 2011, 09:36 PM~19946164
> *Yes  indeed,  Miguel gets down on what he does, I have gotten work done by him before and will again in near future... :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


Sorry bro I havent started yours :0


----------



## Hustler on the go

ttt


----------



## TURTLE 62

> _Originally posted by TRURIDERHYDRAULICS_@Feb 23 2011, 09:37 PM~19946180
> *Sorry bro I havent started yours  :0
> *


what about my chet, when is it going to get done? :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## TURTLE 62

> Just throwing this out there......for those of you that want work done keep in mind that I have a full time job that I'm at for 9 hrs a day......and a five year old that drives me crazy sometimes lol.....just want to be up front with everyone......if its suspension parts I can get those done right away if I don't have a prior project ahead of you........ but complete cars take a bit if you want a customer hydraulic set up, molded; reinforced and so on and so on......I just keep hearing comments that I take to long....I like to take my time to give you quality work and if it ant right I will do it againe if you bring the car back to me or I will go to your location....the work speaks for it self I think......I try to do my best to keep everyone happy even if I have to go out of my way.....I try to help everyone that I can because that's the way I am.....to my apprentic oops sorry I did it again :roflmao: lol I don't want any of your admirers getting upset ....inside joke...... me and turtle are still TRT....(true rider team) that fool is like a brother to me.....so don't get it twisted.... thanks and sorry that I made some of you read..... :biggrin:
> 
> 
> 
> Dont trip the work speaks for it self not to many MOFOS outher do clean work like you do and like I said before do it rigth or go home!
Click to expand...


----------



## TRURIDERHYDRAULICS

> _Originally posted by TURTLE 62_@Feb 24 2011, 11:08 PM~19956079
> *what about my chet, when is it going to get done?  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


Ill start your chet when I lose 40 pounds.....................







That's going to be a long time homie :biggrin:


----------



## Hustler on the go

ttt


----------



## Hustler on the go

uffin:


----------



## TRURIDERHYDRAULICS

rear end for the 67


----------



## 6klique3

Looking good, Manuel :thumbsup: :wave:


----------



## 6klique3

Sorry, Miguel for the wrong :banghead:


----------



## TRURIDERHYDRAULICS

> _Originally posted by pudges63_@Mar 5 2011, 08:34 PM~20024527
> *Sorry, Miguel for the wrong  :banghead:
> *


 :dunno:


----------



## TURTLE 62

> _Originally posted by pudges63+Mar 5 2011, 08:24 PM~20024457-->
> 
> 
> 
> Looking good, Manuel :thumbsup:  :wave:
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-TRURIDERHYDRAULICS_@Mar 6 2011, 01:00 AM~20025986
> *:dunno:
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## ~JALISCO~

holy shit batman! superr clean work!


----------



## TRURIDERHYDRAULICS

> _Originally posted by TURTLE 62_@Mar 7 2011, 09:09 AM~20034171
> *:roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *


lol :0


----------



## ~JALISCO~




----------



## Hustler on the go

ttt


----------



## TURTLE 62

whats good manuel?


----------



## TRURIDERHYDRAULICS

Before and after


----------



## TURTLE 62

> _Originally posted by TRURIDERHYDRAULICS_@Mar 14 2011, 10:40 PM~20093654
> *Before and after
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


nice


----------



## TRURIDERHYDRAULICS

Dropped off some suspension parts for Chrome


----------



## UCETAH

SALT LAKE UTAH


----------



## madmax64

> _Originally posted by TRURIDERHYDRAULICS_@Mar 14 2011, 10:40 PM~20093654
> *Before and after
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *





eres chingon compa :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## Hustler on the go

ttt


----------



## Hustler on the go

ttt


----------



## ~JALISCO~

bump


----------



## STEP UR GAME UP

dont be left out sign your club up or call 559-803-3273 or pm sean 2009 all solo riders are welcome

http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?s...post&p=20158192


----------



## Hustler on the go

:nicoderm:


----------



## ~JALISCO~




----------



## gordoimp

ALMOST DONE


----------



## gordoimp




----------



## TRURIDERHYDRAULICS

> _Originally posted by gordoimp_@Mar 28 2011, 08:04 PM~20205309
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ALMOST DONE
> *


Nice homies...... Nacho putting in some work on chile verde.... :cheesy:


----------



## TURTLE 62

> _Originally posted by gordoimp_@Mar 28 2011, 08:04 PM~20205309
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ALMOST DONE
> *


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup: hack yea way better


----------



## TRURIDERHYDRAULICS

> _Originally posted by TURTLE 62_@Mar 28 2011, 09:30 PM~20206216
> *:thumbsup:  :thumbsup: hack yea way better
> *


yes sir its going to look nicer when it up in the air :biggrin:


----------



## gordoimp

> _Originally posted by TRURIDERHYDRAULICS_@Mar 28 2011, 08:07 PM~20205973
> *Nice homies...... Nacho putting in some work on chile verde.... :cheesy:
> *


 :thumbsup:


----------



## gordoimp




----------



## gordoimp




----------



## gordoimp

:biggrin:


----------



## Hustler on the go

holy shit.. looking good ese..


----------



## Hustler on the go

> _Originally posted by TRURIDERHYDRAULICS_@Mar 28 2011, 09:50 PM~20206428
> *yes sir its going to look nicer when it up in the air  :biggrin:
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: Muy Chingon...


----------



## TRURIDERHYDRAULICS

> _Originally posted by gordoimp_@Mar 29 2011, 03:40 PM~20211740
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :0


----------



## ~JALISCO~

> _Originally posted by gordoimp_@Mar 29 2011, 03:37 PM~20211727
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :wow: :wow: :0 :biggrin: :cheesy:


----------



## ~JALISCO~

:biggrin:


----------



## Hustler on the go

ttt


----------



## Hustler on the go

ttt


----------



## ~JALISCO~




----------



## TRURIDERHYDRAULICS

> _Originally posted by ~JALISCO~_@Apr 11 2011, 08:14 AM~20309912
> *
> *


Que onda homie we had a good turn out....lets keep it moving dawg :biggrin:


----------



## Hustler on the go

ttt :thumbsup:


----------



## Hustler on the go

:wow:


----------



## ~JALISCO~

> _Originally posted by TRURIDERHYDRAULICS_@Apr 11 2011, 09:11 PM~20315695
> *Que onda homie we had a good turn out....lets keep it moving dawg :biggrin:
> *


yessir! :cheesy:


----------



## Hustler on the go

ttt


----------



## TURTLE 62

Que pedo? Where is miguel?


----------



## TRURIDERHYDRAULICS

> _Originally posted by TURTLE 62_@May 25 2011, 11:37 PM~20631190
> *Que pedo? Where is miguel?
> *


Que onda....haven't been on layitlow for a bit.....Que fart :biggrin:


----------



## TRURIDERHYDRAULICS

Ok update on the cuddy.....(Chile Verde).....took all the gold off and replaced it with stainless....had to go to pick-n-pull like ten times...Turtle hooked me up with the fender moldings....I was everywhere all the way from Rancho Cordova to Richmond and all over the bay....couldn't find clean parts but I got them all.....replaced the carpet...interior is all redone...new wheels.....next is to repaint the belly candy green.....send the suspension out to the chromer and finish the set up and touch up the paint....car will be for sale or trade when finished :biggrin:


----------



## TRURIDERHYDRAULICS




----------



## TRURIDERHYDRAULICS

Marks 67 is on the move...got the chrome back!


----------



## DVS

> _Originally posted by TRURIDERHYDRAULICS+May 26 2011, 05:17 AM~20631894-->
> 
> 
> 
> Ok update on the cuddy.....(Chile Verde).....took all the gold off and replaced it with stainless....had to go to pick-n-pull like ten times...Turtle hooked me up with the fender moldings....I was everywhere all the way from Rancho Cordova to Richmond and all over the bay....couldn't find clean parts but I got them all.....replaced the carpet...interior is all redone...new wheels.....next is to repaint the belly candy green.....send the suspension out to the chromer and finish the set up and touch up the paint....car will be for sale or trade when finished  :biggrin:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Originally posted by [email protected] 26 2011, 05:24 AM~20631911
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-TRURIDERHYDRAULICS_@May 26 2011, 05:40 AM~20631959
> *Marks 67 is on the move...got the chrome back!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


Looks good Miguel


----------



## TURTLE 62

> _Originally posted by TRURIDERHYDRAULICS+May 26 2011, 06:17 AM~20631894-->
> 
> 
> 
> Ok update on the cuddy.....(Chile Verde).....took all the gold off and replaced it with stainless....had to go to pick-n-pull like ten times...Turtle hooked me up with the fender moldings....I was everywhere all the way from Rancho Cordova to Richmond and all over the bay....couldn't find clean parts but I got them all.....replaced the carpet...interior is all redone...new wheels.....next is to repaint the belly candy green.....send the suspension out to the chromer and finish the set up and touch up the paint....car will be for sale or trade when finished  :biggrin:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Originally posted by [email protected] 26 2011, 06:24 AM~20631911
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-TRURIDERHYDRAULICS_@May 26 2011, 06:40 AM~20631959
> *Marks 67 is on the move...got the chrome back!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


Se ve chingon to bad you selling it ....... but I know why ..... and its worth doing it


----------



## GORDO IMP

Looks good


----------



## Hustler on the go




----------



## GORDO IMP

:inout::inout::inout:


----------



## Hustler on the go

:naughty:


----------



## Hustler on the go

:h5:


----------



## CE 707

Cuttys looking good bro


----------



## 73loukat

TRURIDERHYDRAULICS said:


>


Nice set-up,you get down homie:thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------



## ElXicano

I've seen your work and I'm really interested in possibly getting in contact with you. I have a 1972 Monte Carlo that I've been wanting to have done up from the frame reinforced to the set up. Do you also do body work and paint? I live in Pittsburg and if your available maybe you can give me an estimate.


----------



## TRURIDERHYDRAULICS

sorry for not replying right away....haven't been on my topic for bit.....thanks homie for the complement


----------



## TRURIDERHYDRAULICS

:thumbsup:


----------



## DVS

What's up Miguel how's everything?


----------



## CCE_GiRL

*Check out our New Switch Panels !!!! **
"Teardrop" & "Brass Knuckle" Design $89 **
Call today & order yours.!!!!
*



























*More to come..... Stay Tuned.!! **
Norma *


----------



## TRUNKWORKS

DAMN DOGG YOU KILLEN EM YOU GOT SKILLS...TTT FOR THE HOMIE


----------



## TRURIDERHYDRAULICS

DVS said:


> What's up Miguel how's everything?


Cool homie como va todo con el club...:thumbsup:


----------



## TRURIDERHYDRAULICS

CCE_GiRL said:


> *Check out our New Switch Panels !!!! **
> "Teardrop" & "Brass Knuckle" Design $89 **
> Call today & order yours.!!!!
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *More to come..... Stay Tuned.!! **
> Norma *


Nice


----------



## TRURIDERHYDRAULICS

TRUNKWORKS said:


> DAMN DOGG YOU KILLEN EM YOU GOT SKILLS...TTT FOR THE HOMIE


Thanks homie....that frame looks good dawg.........


----------



## CE 707

what up bro


----------



## TRURIDERHYDRAULICS

Que onda homie how u doing


----------



## CE 707

:biggrin:


----------



## TRUNKWORKS

SUP WIDIT MIGUEL


----------



## TRURIDERHYDRAULICS

TRUNKWORKS said:


> SUP WIDIT MIGUEL


Wadup homie what it do


----------



## CE 707

TRURIDERHYDRAULICS said:


> Que onda homie how u doing


same old thing bro i need to send you the fittings this week


----------



## TRURIDERHYDRAULICS

CE 707 said:


> same old thing bro i need to send you the fittings this week


Ok cool ill bend the lines on friday


----------



## CE 707

TRURIDERHYDRAULICS said:


> Ok cool ill bend the lines on friday


ok bro ima try an send those fittings out there this weekend


----------



## CE 707

thanks bro the bike came out nice with the hardlines


----------



## TRURIDERHYDRAULICS

need to redo those lines there too simple next time brng the bike so i can bend them to the bike


----------



## CE 707

will do bro after vegas will set something up


----------



## TRURIDERHYDRAULICS

cool


----------



## red63rag

:thumbsup:


----------



## Slow low 65

Where is your shop located ?


----------



## CE 707

:h5:


----------



## TURTLE 62

whats up ...what it do


----------



## Lac Rida

What's good Turtle? How you doing brotha?


----------



## 73loukat

:dunno:anymore setups,wont let me get to the next page :nicoderm:


----------



## red63rag

prob has a few in the workz.......................:shh:


----------



## CE 707

ttt


----------



## 87cutty530

Ttt


----------



## 86 Limited

This cat still n business?


----------



## TRURIDERHYDRAULICS

Yes I am just not doing as much work as I used to... no need to put up with all the headaches 
....:thumbsup:


----------



## TRURIDERHYDRAULICS

Just finished this one for my homie big John


----------



## TRUNKWORKS

Badass


----------



## TRURIDERHYDRAULICS

thanks homie


----------



## plynhrd

NICE


----------



## 925rider

TRURIDER:cool:HYDRAULICS said:


> Just finished this one for my homie big John
> View attachment 1492786


----------



## TRURIDERHYDRAULICS

uffin:


----------



## TRURIDERHYDRAULICS

Whats going on.....haven't been posting anything in a long time so I guess I'll add some pics


----------



## TRURIDERHYDRAULICS

Finally finishing up on this one....


----------



## TRURIDERHYDRAULICS




----------



## TRURIDERHYDRAULICS

Man I'm I doing something wrong or does my internet suck it takes for ever to load pics


----------



## TRURIDERHYDRAULICS

don't know why pic comes out side ways


----------



## TRURIDERHYDRAULICS

started working on the set up should be ready to hit the streets soon. Tanks are just for mock up..


----------

